# The Official League of Legends Thread



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Where is new thread get.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Nvm ezpz first post get.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

2nd yay

yare yare daze


----------



## Shozan (Dec 22, 2013)

EU fans were really butthurt after the Fnatic 0 - 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh it changes back to Tazmo and part x now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

part 25 damn doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

ahahaha yes they're blaming cris for bad picks
FUk u cris


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

So we've had around 48.000 posts in the league thread.

OP, pls nerf.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> So we've had around 48.000 posts in the league thread.


Report for spam!

xD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

this shit is free post count

lol finally Mundo ban jesus


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 22, 2013)

Draven banned.  Brings a tear to my eye to see him relevant again.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

people actually care about post count?

i thought it was more a measure of how much time someone wastes here

i have currently wasted over 3000 posts worth of time.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

AP Kog against Renekton, Kat and Wukong.

GL HF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

ANOtHER KaT PiCK

plswork mang ;~;

Crs's comp looks better again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> people actually care about post count?
> 
> i thought it was more a measure of how much time someone wastes here
> 
> i have currently wasted over 3000 posts worth of time.



the fact that ur negative about it is kinda sad


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 22, 2013)

Chausie said:


> people actually care about post count?
> 
> i thought it was more a measure of how much time someone wastes here
> 
> i have currently wasted over 3000 posts worth of time.


I waste most of my time reading posts... But you are right, the higher the post count, the less life the user has D:


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

Yay Monkey again. Kor Kez played it badly yesterday so hopefully iwilldominate will show how it's done


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> the fact that ur negative about it is kinda sad



wait what?


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

>monkey+katarina combo

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


cog gon' get blown the fuck out


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I waste most of my time reading posts... But you are right, the higher the post count, the less life the user has D:



i wouldn't say less of a life, just spends more time on an anime forum than a lot of people would find socially acceptable.

only a bad thing to the people who wouldn't see the entertainment behind it!

and ye, i read a lot more than i post

apart from in this thread. here i post more than i read


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

>wukong losing a 1v1 vs an adc without an escape


how the hell did you fuck that up Dominate


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 22, 2013)

Holy shit. New LoL threads come and go by so frigging fast.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

Dat flash tibbers doe


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

that engage was pretty cool




Lortastic said:


> Holy shit. New LoL threads come and go by so frigging fast.



it's cause we love each other too much!

the thread tends to speed up loads when there's some sort of event on, like currently. will prob be slow compared next week


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

It'll especially be slow cuz of people spending time with family and shit, prolly


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

Spending time with your family?

l0l.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> It'll especially be slow cuz of people spending time with family and shit, prolly



ye, what i meant

though we do generally not move as fast when there's less happening tournament wise


and my family went to lanzarote and england for christmas


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

this is why kat is GOD TIER

also why u go TP


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

Grats to Curse


tho I gotta say, Nothinghere is quite the good adc. Hope he stays playing and grabs an lcs spot sometime, he could make it, especially if he keeps improving.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

holy shit I didn't recognize IWD without his long hair hahaha


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

predictions next split:

1. C9
2. EG
3. TSM
4. XDG
5. Curse
6. Coast
7. CLG
8. Dignitas


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 22, 2013)

I never stream tournaments, unless it's All Stars or Worlds. Was never really into the streaming stuff mainly because my net is so shit. 

Oh yeah that's right. Christmas is coming up.

Have a happy, healthy and safe holiday you lot


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

I'd swap EG with TSM and CLG with Coast.

Then I'd agree.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

holy shit this is hilarious


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

so im watching sherlock right now the first season

i must say, benedict cumberbatch is quite the interesting actor. love the deep voice with his rapid fire analysis.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

Shozan and Treerone, Have you read/seen kuroko no basku?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

4N said:


> so im watching sherlock right now the first season
> 
> i must say, benedict cumberbatch is quite the interesting actor. love the deep voice with his rapid fire analysis.



you are so late to the party

please remember too the 1-2 year wait we had between each series. it was hell. it is hell.

and yes benedict cumberbatch is pretty amazing


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> 4n and Treerone, Have you read/seen kuroko no basku?



yep

i read it every week 



Chausie said:


> you are so late to the party
> 
> please remember too the 1-2 year wait we had between each series. it was hell. it is hell.
> 
> and yes benedict cumberbatch is pretty amazing



i think its hilarious how there are only like 3 episodes for every season XD


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

4N said:


> yep
> 
> i read it every week
> 
> ...



which are all good and 1.5 hours long

essentially 3 short films


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2013)

This silly goose Morglay making me have 3 Sivir skins.


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

LMQ vs TSM scrim right now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 22, 2013)

4N said:


> LMQ vs TSM scrim right now



I think its ranked 5s. But yeah it's interesting, been back and forth.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 22, 2013)

My predictions for end of standings Spring Split:

1. C9
2. TSM
3. Crs
4. EG
5. CLG/XDGG
6. XDGG/CLG
7. CST
8. DIG



But I won't make that my official prediction yet. Imma wait after Superweek.


----------



## Didi (Dec 22, 2013)

1. TSM
2. C9
3. XDGG
4. EG
5. Coast
6. Curse
7. CLG
8. Dignitas


imo
The battle for first place will be tough but I #baylieve


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

eg will win!

yellowpete and krepo will forever be #1 in my heart

they so cute


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 22, 2013)

support is the hardest fuckin role in the game

don't believe me? try using all 4 of ur abilities to save people in teamfights

PLUS talisman
PLUS crucible
PLuS locket
PLuS randuins

Fuck that dude


----------



## Chausie (Dec 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> support is the hardest fuckin role in the game
> 
> don't believe me? try using all 4 of ur abilities to save people in teamfights
> 
> ...



plus your binding for sightstone to place any wards in bushes around the fight

though shurelyas is mainly used just before or just after a fight more than during, so you don't need to think about that one as much during

i guess locket is just press whenever to save some hp? or just as an enemy uses a big aoe ability

mikeals will tend to be used straight away to cleanse anything off the person who got caught/help save a carry who just got dived

then randuins, well, if i'm building it, usually someone else has as well(and often i got FH instead or first). they tend to use theirs straight away, so you can use that nearer the end of a fight if trying to run or chase

you could prob add in a zhonyas and twin shadows as they are awesome on some ap supports (well, morg support)

i don't tend to build a locket anymore. no reason why, i just don't. kinda bad of me

a big problem i find is bindings for them all. i don't like to use the numbers past 3


----------



## OS (Dec 22, 2013)

1. C9
2. TSM


3. XDGG
4. EG
5. CLG
6. Curse
7. Coast
8. Dignitas


It can only be this way.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 22, 2013)

LMQ finally gonna take one off of TSM.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> 1. C9
> 2. TSM
> 3. XDGG
> 4. EG
> ...



Agree with this. Could see Dig being ahead of Coast if Cruzer isn't shit.



Original Sin said:


> Shozan and Treerone, Have you read/seen kuroko no basku?



nope


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2013)

For EU

1. Gambit
2. Alliance
3. Fnatic
4. Alternate
5. CW
6. KMT
7. SK
8. LD


but in b4 massive roster changes on for instance lemondogs, fucking this list up


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2013)

haven't read Kuroro, but i will after asking about it.

Also, so much disrespect for Dignitas. I'm still saying Crumbzz is the weakest link in that team (if not playing Lee Sin) and Kiwi is doing ok as a support. I can see them fighting for the last pos. to qualify.


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> support is the hardest fuckin role in the game
> 
> don't believe me? try using all 4 of ur abilities to save people in teamfights
> 
> ...


I heard in dota 2 people have skills on items like all the time....

&
if its too hard just focus on keeping ur adc alive as support. :S should be better use of your mental facilities.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 23, 2013)

Didi said:


> For EU
> 
> 1. Gambit
> 2. Alliance
> ...



I agree with Gambit #1 and LD being last. 2 to 7 is kind of hard to tell for me at least. 

For NA, top two teams are TSM and C9 (not sure which will be first).  The two bottom teams I believe will be Coast and Dig. I'm probably bias because I don't like Dignitas. Coast looked a bit shaky against TWZ so I'm judging it off of that. Meh. CLG could be bottom 2 if they constantly fuck up but judging from what the other teams say, they have been doing well in scrims and they just choke in LANs


----------



## Cronos (Dec 23, 2013)

scumbag tazmo took op away from me


----------



## Infamy (Dec 23, 2013)

just xpeked a for sure loss


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

So a Riven on my team did 54k dmg to champs by  30 min.

2nd highest was 20k.

Seems legit


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

Man this game would be 100% better with in game voice chat.

everyone is friendlier with voice chat. =3


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

Xbox Live begs to differ.

Dota 2 as well.


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

Ohhhh guess i just play with friendly people
tf2 has* voice chat and that was always fun
guess its the communities the game attracts.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 23, 2013)

so guys, i got 5€ on steam

which game i should buy:

CS:GO
Dukenukem 3D
Fallout New Vegas
MOUNT&BLADE with fire and Sword
AOE II HD


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

CS:GO because you can earn the money back by getting weapon skin drops and selling them.

Worth.

Also it's fun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

some people refuse to be carried


----------



## Chaos (Dec 23, 2013)

Mount and Blade is worth, but pretty hardcore. If you care a wit about graphics or storyline, don't get it. If you're a medieval battling fan who likes long action/rpg games and world domination without caring much about the rest, get it.

I don't need to explain why Fallout is an amazing choice as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

Shozan said:


> haven't read Kuroro, but i will after asking about it.
> 
> Also, so much disrespect for Dignitas. I'm still saying Crumbzz is the weakest link in that team (if not playing Lee Sin) and Kiwi is doing ok as a support. I can see them fighting for the last pos. to qualify.



scarra is the weakest link pending we see more of cruzer but cruzer did not look good vs. alliance and scarra has just historically failed for a very long time now


----------



## VoDe (Dec 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> CS:GO because you can earn the money back by getting weapon skin drops and selling them.
> 
> Worth.
> 
> Also it's fun.



i already have over 250$ in TF2 

yeah imma buy CS:GO


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2013)

Shozan said:


> haven't read Kuroro, but i will after asking about it.
> 
> Also, so much disrespect for Dignitas. I'm still saying Crumbzz is the weakest link in that team (if not playing Lee Sin) and Kiwi is doing ok as a support. I can see them fighting for the last pos. to qualify.



pls


the last time Dignitas played well was at IPL3, and that's a long ass time ago


Actually no they also performed well at both IEM Kiev and Hannover, made it to the final in the latter I think. But still, that's early 2012, after that they've just never been good enough again.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 23, 2013)

Didi said:


> pls
> 
> 
> the last time Dignitas played well was at IPL3, and that's a long ass time ago
> ...



I remember they were in a finals with TSM and TSM pretty much stomped them. ("Easiest finals of our lives" - Regi). That was the last tournament I can remember from Dignitas that did well? I wouldn't even call it well since they ran the same strat throughout the whole tournament and only TSM figured it out. 

After losing Voyboy and Dominate, I don't think Dignitas ever recovered from that. 

I also remember the Curse and Dignitas collusion incident where Dignitas let Curse win on purpose (or was it the other way around?) and split the money in half. SMH.



			
				Shozan said:
			
		

> Also, so much disrespect for Dignitas. I'm still saying Crumbzz is the weakest link in that team (if not playing Lee Sin) and Kiwi is doing ok as a support. I can see them fighting for the last pos. to qualify.



I feel like their members aren't exactly improving. They're not getting worse but they seem to play the old recycled champs they are known for and the same strategy over and over. Plus whenever they do have a lead, they would somehow throw it at dragon or baron dance which was frustrating to see. I feel Scarra isn't relevant anymore, Patoy is gone >_>, and Kiwkid is STILL there (I don't know why I dislike the guy. Probably because he claimed he was the second best top laner after Voyboy in the Spring season before proving anything or backing up that claim). They have Qtpie at least but that's not enough for me to like or respect the team. Crumbzz is pretty weak but he has some strong points.

Also I got to have a team to hate. I can't like all the NA teams. That'd be boring. It's like Didi with SK. I really hope Dig gets relegated


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I remember they were in a finals with TSM and TSM pretty much stomped them. ("Easiest finals of our lives" - Regi). That was the last tournament I can remember from Dignitas that did well? I wouldn't even call it well since they ran the same strat throughout the whole tournament and only TSM figured it out.
> 
> After losing Voyboy and Dominate, I don't think Dignitas ever recovered from that.
> 
> I also remember the Curse and Dignitas collusion incident where Dignitas let Curse win on purpose (or was it the other way around?) and split the money in half. SMH.



That was NA regionals s2. Didn't mention that because while they did get 2nd, they did not play impressive at all. Wooo, you beat either Curse or CLG (can't remember which one), great fucking job. And then they got obliterated by TSM, like straight up anally ravaged.


Yeah like I said last thread, Dignitas has been subpar ever since they lost Voyboy and bad ever since they lost IWD.


The collusion wasn't quite like that (at least how I remember). It was just both teams didn't need the circuit points anymore (it wouldn't even affect their standings, both would remain 3rd/4th regardless of points gained, I think this was the last event before regionals, tsm didn't even attend it because they were also guaranteed first seed already), so they played an ARAM in game 1, which tipped the crew off that something had been agreed upon beforehand. 

I don't remember tho if the teams had colluded to split the money, I think there wasn't conclusive evidence of that (or at least not released to the public). But oh well, it was enough to get them both dq'd yeah.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 23, 2013)

Didi said:
			
		

> The collusion wasn't quite like that (at least how I remember). It was just both teams didn't need the circuit points anymore (it wouldn't even affect their standings, both would remain 3rd/4th regardless of points gained, I think this was the last event before regionals, tsm didn't even attend it because they were also guaranteed first seed already), so they played an ARAM in game 1, which tipped the crew off that something had been agreed upon beforehand.
> 
> I don't remember tho if the teams had colluded to split the money, I think there wasn't conclusive evidence of that (or at least not released to the public). But oh well, it was enough to get them both dq'd yeah.



Oh hmm I thought I remember either Dignitas or Curse confessed to the money split and the ARAM after MLG dq'd them. It was either an apology video or some sort of the matter and thats what I thought the collusion was about. (I did remember something about the circuit points and you were right about that)


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2013)

idk it's a long time ago
but from what I remember there may have been some apology yes, but it was one of those PR apologies, stating they're sorry for the ARAM which was unprofessional, but never actually confessing to anything


pretty sure they never said anything about splitting the money (cuz that would have been PR suicide)


----------



## VoDe (Dec 23, 2013)

where does these guys come from in normals...

ADC is by far my worst role... and i go 11/4 as tris in 4 vs 5 match, like wtf

also Elf Tris is a damn cute skin, even tho i hate yordles


----------



## Infamy (Dec 23, 2013)

matchmaking
830 xin games?
still get massacred by a jungle graves with no smite


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2013)

>playing teeto

you deserved it you scumbag


----------



## Infamy (Dec 23, 2013)

Didi said:


> >playing teeto
> 
> you deserved it you scumbag



teemo sucks anyway


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 23, 2013)

dear support

ward the fking lane brush


especially if they have blitz


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2013)

I want to try out Triforce Deathfire Rengar

Tried to do so in ranked but the enemy Ezreal ragequit after getting owned bot so we just pushed mid and i wasn't able to complete both items.
Sounds legit tho


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

it works

will be streaming all daaaaaaaaaaaay

till xmas choir practice at least

my duo partner is like 12 so whatever

no caming yet and nothing serioussssss just playing around.


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

AW GOD

i need a real mic i sound terrible =[

-mutes self-


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2013)

yo rem there is a random black box blocking most of your screen :c


----------



## Morglay (Dec 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> it works
> 
> will be streaming all daaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> ...



Whats with that huge black box in the middle of your screen?


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

god this fps is too low fuck it


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

4N said:


> yo rem there is a random black box blocking most of your screen :c


oh shit k

thank you for the input ill play with it later.


----------



## Nim (Dec 23, 2013)

First follower!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2013)

just saw infamy play against chauster  his team a d/c doe


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 23, 2013)

fk I don't remember my twitch password


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

just finished my food shop for over christmas!

treated myself to a cheese board, ain't had such nice cheeses in ages



Phanalax said:


> dear support
> 
> ward the fking lane brush
> 
> ...



you could ward it yourself!

remember the trinket CD is longer than the duration of the ward it gives, too

a support can't ward everything like they used to now


----------



## Chaos (Dec 23, 2013)

AP mid Kayle is too much fun. I have yet to lose a game with her. Those Q's be chunking hard.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2013)

Curse or Die.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 23, 2013)

I just discovered that my IRL friend plays League with me using her touchpad on her laptop.

I now know the reason why she is so terrible 

really, watching her play is unfathomable


----------



## Morglay (Dec 23, 2013)

My boner for GP  is unreal, since that video posted in the last thread. Neckbeard OP.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2013)

How the fuck do you play league on a trackpad


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How the fuck do you play league on a trackpad



with pain, difficulty, and a lot of feeding

about feeding, idk if i want pizza or steak for dinner tonight


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 23, 2013)

get steak ya punk ass bitch.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> with pain, difficulty, and a lot of feeding
> 
> about feeding, idk if i want pizza or steak for dinner tonight



You don't know if you want a glorious steak over a crappy pizza? You sicken me madam.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 23, 2013)

it depends on the steak.. mmm


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

it's beef medallion! 

and i guess i could have that tonight

and it's a very nice pizza, which i guess i will have tomorrow now. goats cheese and roasted veg, lovely! 


thanks for the feedback guys <3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

steak pizza 

cuz fuck yea compromise


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> steak pizza
> 
> cuz fuck yea compromise



but

that would require buying another pizza

and pizza with meat on it tastes odd to me


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

Wtf, you don't eat pizza with meat on?

Piss off, you shitty person.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 23, 2013)

Right, I'm at 4800 again.

I want a good adc - been thinking Cait or Vayne, or perhaps waiting until 6300 to get Jinx or Lucian. I never really played adc until recently; and when I do there's always a good free one. 

I really like Cait but it feels mainstream to use the most popular character, also her mid-game... eh. Most pubs last to late mid-game, and that's typically where Cait is weakest. Vayne is fun, I tried her when she was last free, I like the playstyle with Tumble. Her range is iffy but I think Jinx's is around the same, and she's a blast (no pun intended). Plus Vayne scales well into mid-game and is a monster late-game. I like Jinx's kit but I feel like her range will get to me. I'm also not too keen on aiming her ult from long distances, but I can practice all that stuff. Lucian... after watching the CJ Blaze and SKT game I feel like I can do really well with him and he seems op, but those are Koreans and I'm clearly not. I guess I can always play Sivir but I think she's alittle too overrated.

What do you all think?


As a side note, is this site lagging for anyone? It seems to lag as I type, constantly skipping over letters. Maybe I type too fast. o.o


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

jinx doesn't have short range if ur in rocket form which is almost always 
you only go minigun when a frontliner has closed the gap to u and there's no escape and u need to kill them as fast as possible


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wtf, you don't eat pizza with meat on?
> 
> Piss off, you shitty person.



oh no, i have a difference in taste to vae!!! the horror! what ever shall we do!!



Phanalax said:


> Right, I'm at 4800 again.
> 
> I want a good adc - been thinking Cait or Vayne, or perhaps waiting until 6300 to get Jinx or Lucian. I never really played adc until recently; and when I do there's always a good free one.
> 
> ...



i thought jinx had a high range? i have never played her though. she looks hella fun!

honestly, eventually you are going to buy all of them, so just go with the one you think will be most enjoyable first. i think cait is supposed to be the easiest, i play her when i have to adc, though i hate having to adc

also, i don't think lagging as you type would be the sites fault? only if it lags when posting or loading pages?

maybe it's your keyboard


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2013)

just ordered pizza
thanks guys

got chicken


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

ace out of left fucking field
thought u were dead man


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

Graves is besto.

That's what I think.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2013)

they have an ama already


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2013)

sorry went to montreal with friends for the weekend
i....am left speechless
every girl in montreal was miami quality x 20
i had no idea

and everyone that works there is bilingual (you have to be by law)
so like, speak french to me baby oh yeah


only problem was they dont shovel the fucking side walks











so clg lost to alternate L0L
clg a shit
but blaze won their tie breaker
ambition the hero





whats good tho wad
apparently kishi made madara so strong he still doesnt know how hes going to defeat him LOOOOOL


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

real? many a people ive met from Montreal speak English like they have peanut butter stuck to the roof of their mouth 

nm

spamming yasuo 

never had more fun with a champ never did so well with a champ 

also after talking to Kyle yesterday i realized my toxicity was overtaking me

so now im done talking in games np

unless a fucking Nidalee harasses me for 20 minutes then i will try my best to explain the lack of logic as calmly as i can

Terry can attest


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2013)

αce said:


> so clg lost to alternate L0L
> clg a shit
> but blaze won their tie breaker
> ambition the hero



they choked 

dyrus even though he trashtalked them still didn't expect them to lose.
hai defended them in an interview.

like literally, every team they scrimmed against acknowledged didn't play to what they are fully capable of. Even ATN's manager  (i think) Olly on reddit defended them.

still a mediocre team based on results but its too soon to count them out. 

don't give up ace, dnt give up on them bb! there is too much potential. :ho


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> nm
> 
> spamming yasuo
> 
> ...



was this after i left? i should have just stayed up and played with you guys because i was literally in bed for 2 hours, eyes closed but unable to rest. my mind was racing for some reason. im pretty fcking tired right now even. :\

but yeh, yasuo is pretty fun. seeing a champ like yasuo makes me a bit excited for the next champ riot has in store.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh no, i have a difference in taste to vae!!! the horror! what ever shall we do!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant the range on her minigun

The rocket's range is like cait's but it costs mana, but I guess that doesn't matter late game

ty for the input guys


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

i will never understand the people who say supports are shit in aram, i swear. 

also alistar most healing out ali/soraka/sona!


*Spoiler*: __ 











and i'm surprised someone actually got a morellos on the enemy team, for once! though i think it may have been a little better for them had they had more than 1 morellos?

who am i kidding, supports op, all the morellos wouldn't have stopped that amount of healing



αce said:


> just ordered pizza
> thanks guys
> 
> got chicken



ace! you're alive!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

alistar has the only aoe heal that isn't a Soraka ult so no surprise nbd
also who the hell says supports are bad in aram?
because a champ that functions with minimal items actually getting items
totally not relevant


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> alistar has the only aoe heal that isn't a Soraka ult so no surprise nbd
> also who the hell says supports are bad in aram?
> because a champ that functions with minimal items actually getting items
> totally not relevant



i was once in an argument with someone in an aram over who would do the most healing, they insisted sona > soraka > alistar > nami, i insisted alistar > soraka > sona > nami

guess i was wrong on the soraka > sona though, but would need more testing!

and you'd be surprised on peoples opinions on what is good or bad in aram

i've been shouted at to leave or reroll an aram before for getting say janna or taric or even leona. i usually tell them to leave if they don't like it. happens sometimes.

i guess the kinda people who don't appreciate a tank in aram?


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> with pain, difficulty, and a lot of feeding
> 
> about feeding, idk if i want pizza or steak for dinner tonight


'AYE PIZZA CAN BE PRETTY YUMMY TOO

ALL DAT DELICIOUS CHEESE BABY


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

αce said:


> whats good tho wad
> apparently kishi made madara so strong he still doesnt know how hes going to defeat him LOOOOOL


What's sad is that Kishi doesn't hasn't announced this being the final arc iirc. I hope it ends soon. It needs to end. That way we can talk about God of Highschool or Tower of God


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

yeah ud think that since Soraka has two heals and is generally considered THE healer that she does more healing

but sona's heal is on a much shorter CD and also heals more than one person

Soraka just has da best burst healing


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 'AYE PIZZA CAN BE PRETTY YUMMY TOO
> 
> ALL DAT DELICIOUS CHEESE BABY



you are correct!

but i've already had a lot of cheese today



WAD said:


> yeah ud think that since Soraka has two heals and is generally considered THE healer that she does more healing
> 
> but sona's heal is on a much shorter CD and also heals more than one person
> 
> Soraka just has da best burst healing



but sona heals for less, on a shorter CD - and if you are in the middle of a fight as soraka, your w comes off cd pretty fast with the way you spam q. soraka base healing is double sonas, and it factors in a larger % of her ap, then you got the passive on top

i suppose their amount healed would be similar overall, but sona better in a poke team and soraka better in an all in one, when it comes to keeping people alive? idk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

that is indeed an accurate assessment based chausie


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 23, 2013)

god I have all Christmas break to play league

sometimes I find myself in a situation where I don't want to do anything on league. it's like "do I really want to do another normal?"

ive actually taken a liking to 3v3 recently... it's a change for once


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2013)

ill be on in like 20 minutes if anyone wants to play on NA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

il be on in 30 w8 for me

also if my name didn't suit yasuo so well I'd probably have changed it by now

seriously thought of xxWeedWizardxx

im sure i wouldn't regret it


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

Forever alone on EUW, Node is the only one who will play.

And he's DCing often.


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

I feel like Alistar is underrated. Also, had a sivir get triforce. Sad days.


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

yo

i need like a gaming pc

cant upload while playing on this laptop my fps drops to 20-25

fucking unplayable. 
=[


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2013)

αce said:


> ill be on in like 20 minutes if anyone wants to play on NA





WAD said:


> il be on in 30 w8 for me
> 
> also if my name didn't suit yasuo so well I'd probably have changed it by now
> 
> ...



ill be on in like an hour and a half D:


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

cow is massively underrated 

he's a huge playmaker
has sustain
super tank in new meta
godlike peel

i would not mind spamming Vayne to fine tune my AD if i had a cow oh god

based bus

also trinity on sivir is not bad
it's not optimal but i can see the appeal (phage+passive)


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

gl with ur games Ace!


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> that is indeed an accurate assessment based chausie



i may be real bad at the game, but i do know stuff about the theory of support!



WAD said:


> cow is massively underrated
> 
> he's a huge playmaker
> has sustain
> ...



also, i guess alistar fell out of favour last season, and he's just yet to be picked up again this. he will be, esp with the new income, i think.

just need to wait till a pro picks him up in the eu/na lcs and he gets popular again!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

maybe Madlife cow will return

also go ahead and play without me based NA it's gonna be another half hour before I get home -_-

at least i don't work tomorrow or Wednesday

but tomorrow is shitty errands all day


----------



## Juri (Dec 23, 2013)

RemChu said:


> yo
> 
> i need like a gaming pc
> 
> ...



the laptop i used to get to lv 30 had 15 fps most of the time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

i have figured out what i want to do with my life
ill move to California to pursue a career in gay porn where ill fucking bank
buy a new comp play league with 20 ping, good graphics, fps, and the ability to Skype and not crash constantly
Ill hit challenger and become a solo q star and refuse offers from pro teams
feeling high self-esteem and fulfillment I'll be able to find a girl to get married to which will be some blonde bimbo who will never question a word i say or challenge me intellectually which is the antithesis of what i find attractive but that shit never works so happiness will be adequacy
and ill be closer to family in Washington
also ive this idea for a coil/spring toy where if u put it down some steps the momentum will carry it down an entire flight of stairs. endless amusement!


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Right, I'm at 4800 again.
> 
> I want a good adc - been thinking Cait or Vayne, or perhaps waiting until 6300 to get Jinx or Lucian. I never really played adc until recently; and when I do there's always a good free one.
> 
> ...



Mainstream or not, Caitlyn is still one of the best AD Carries.
Don't buy Vayne if you're scared to 1v5 or if your mechanics aren't really there.

Jinx is easy.

Lucian is meh, you have to be pretty good at him to do well imo.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> i have figured out what i want to do with my life
> ill move to California to pursue a career in gay porn where ill fucking bank
> buy a new comp play league with 20 ping, good graphics, fps, and the ability to Skype and not crash constantly
> Ill hit challenger and become a solo q star and refuse offers from pro teams
> ...


Laughed more than I should at this.

Based fucking WAD.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> real? many a people ive met from Montreal speak English like they have peanut butter stuck to the roof of their mouth
> 
> nm
> 
> ...



This was after you left 4N. It wasn't that bad. Bot lane was losing, mid lane was kinda losing, and I was trying to camp bottom so I mean, losing lanes happen, sure. But the Nidalee wouldn't stop harassing WAD to help out Mid, Bot and getting dragon. WAD was the only lane that won, got TWO turrets, and was ridiculously fed. ANYTHING that goes wrong, he would blame WAD even though Nid fucked up as well. 

What's worse is we had hard engages + Nid. I couldn't engage as an Amumu until she pokes someone down. And she couldn't poke ANYONE down. Then they initiate on us, and I re-initiate back and she bitched that we're suppose to disengage and wait for her to poke again. I got fed up too. zzz.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

So based Graves with 13% attackspeed runes is pretty fucking legit.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> i have figured out what i want to do with my life
> ill move to California to pursue a career in gay porn where ill fucking bank
> buy a new comp play league with 20 ping, good graphics, fps, and the ability to Skype and not crash constantly
> Ill hit challenger and become a solo q star and refuse offers from pro teams
> ...



and it all starts with renaming yourself to xXweedxXxwizardxXx420


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> So based Graves with 13% attackspeed runes is pretty fucking legit.



got that from the based mafia graves montage eh? 

i still dont fucking get how he double dashed, had to be a recording or editing bug or smth


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't even know why i bought that full set of Att Speed runes. I don't even play ADC that much


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2013)

I remember now... fucking Siv


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

it's also really good on a great deal of junglers and niche AS champs like Irelia

even infamy uses them on trynd


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2013)

I remember playing a couple of games with Jax only with AS runes (like 35% or so). I didn't matter if i was fed or if i was feeding. Split pushing with that shit + 2 core items (TF or RGB) and the tower was gone in 15 seconds.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 23, 2013)

AS Irelia is trash. 

I am also terrible at predicting who my opponent will pick on showdown.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 23, 2013)

Got Mystery Gifted Demonblade Tryn. I'm loving mystery gifting.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2013)

Going to play full AS Xhin jungle.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

The Mafia Graves montage was best.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 23, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Right, I'm at 4800 again.
> 
> I want a good adc - been thinking Cait or Vayne, or perhaps waiting until 6300 to get Jinx or Lucian. I never really played adc until recently; and when I do there's always a good free one.
> 
> ...



Cait and Vayne have actually dropped off quite a bit at higher levels of play from what I've seen.  Lane bullies like Lucian, Jinx, Sivir, and Draven are all much more popular (and stronger) now.

Who you pick up for ADC depends on what you want to do really.  Do you like fighting/dueling?  Lucian, Draven, and Vayne are your best bets (They're all my favorite ADCs too, coincidentally).  Sivir, Jinx, and Cait are more team-based ADCs.  And if you can play Vayne, you can pretty much play any ADC, at least imo.  That being said, Lucian is a great character to learn the role on.  He has an escape (A really responsive one at that), great waveclear/farming, incredible mobility and poke, and solid damage.  Just make sure that your team is packing enough cc to back you up when you pick him.


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone read Assassination Classroom? Taokaka needs his throat slit.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Anyone read Assassination Classroom? Taokaka needs his throat slit.



wow that's harsh

also thanks for the games tonight guys


----------



## Morglay (Dec 23, 2013)

I read AC, not really a favorite but an enjoyable read. That guy just needs a hug.

Finally got my Grag icon! Would like to thank based Vae for receiving so well as per. Continue with your lives.

Edit: This fucking house is falling apart. With this storm there are leaks everywhere. Window won't close properly so I can't sleep because wind and rain keep slapping me in the face... 1st world problems?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 23, 2013)

welp at this rate my comp is gonna be inoperable by the next few days
merry xmas
"omg why don't u just get a new computer"
omg...why don't u give me money. fuckers.


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> wow that's harsh
> 
> also thanks for the games tonight guys



The dude was so salty about losing to a kid in a knife fight that he infected his class with a virus that only he had the cure to.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 23, 2013)

hotshot, wheres your god now


----------



## Magic (Dec 23, 2013)

sigh

did u guys win?

my pc decided to do an update right then after WAD dc'd ~_~ because of full screen did not see the notification to postpone the update.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes we won a 3v5.

l0l


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The dude was so salty about losing to a kid in a knife fight that he infected his class with a virus that only he had the cure to.



nvm i thought you were on about someone who actually exists


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2013)

tired of solo Q... Got in kinda late to the pick lobby so i wait for everyone to pick to not be an ass. One dude neve picks and it's like 20 seconds to lock, i pick top and at 10 seconds he just says he called top and i have to pick a support (i don't have many) and got to pick Zilean cause i freak out + don't changed masteries nor runes (got AS and AD).

We're doing so - so, game is close and then fucking mid DQ and the top starts complaining about having lag and we and the opp. team being noobs... fucking hell.

Also, you bitches need to get your beta keys for Hearthston ASAP... got my first 2 Legendaries today


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Also, you bitches need to get your beta keys for Hearthston ASAP... got my first 2 Legendaries today



you saying that just reminded me to check my email

turns out i got the key like 20 days ago

does everyone get them now, or it still limited?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2013)

don't know if they send it to all the people but i been seing a lot of people getting one now. Maybe they are giving them in bigger batchs.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 23, 2013)

Nagisa the ultimate trap will destroy him.


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

because apparently this is a cats only thread


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

i approve.


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i approve.



no one asked for your opinion


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 23, 2013)

DOES THIS AVATAR LOOK LIKE CATS TO YOU?


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

Puppies are of course miles better.


----------



## OS (Dec 23, 2013)

KneeColeSlaw back on league. Boner is pleased.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> no one asked for your opinion



no, but you got it anyway


----------



## Infamy (Dec 24, 2013)

Treerone said:


> AS Irelia is trash.
> 
> I am also terrible at predicting who my opponent will pick on showdown.



as marks with ad quints on irelia is legit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

duhhhhhhhhh hi guys

this is me guarding for a lvl 1 invade



oops i gave riven the first blood lololol hf


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 24, 2013)

Who do you even ban on Showdown lol


----------



## Infamy (Dec 24, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Who do you even ban on Showdown lol



I ban Cait Nidalee Riven or just random stuff to make it go faster because the bans aren't too important on there


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 24, 2013)

I've only played the map once. Mainly because I wanted the icon for using a snowdown skin. Didn't even wait till the minions spawned. Got 4 IP out of it though so wurf.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2013)

Nidalee is op on snowdown showdown. can confirm.

also, got a very satisfying quadra with a sivir in a game just now. #bayliferepresent


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Who do you even ban on Showdown lol


nidalee ziggs heimdonger
(
so boredzzzz)

any LoL communities you guys can recommend where people talk numbers and shit? 
or anything really.


----------



## Nim (Dec 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Puppies are of course miles better.



awwwwwww



MERRY CHRISTMAS!! (won't be online later to say that )


----------



## Infamy (Dec 24, 2013)

dogs and cats are like the same amount of cute


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 24, 2013)

ON THE NIGHT BEFORE CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND MYSTERY GIFTED ME: ONE GATEKEEPER GALIO FIDALEEDEE


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 24, 2013)

LOL I MAY BE DRUNK BUT IM STILL CONSCIOUS
SO FAR FROM MYSTERY GIFT I GOT:
- BROLAF
- BROLAF
- DEMONBLADE TYRN
- FORECAST JANNA
- GATEKEEPER GALIO


----------



## Infamy (Dec 24, 2013)

Just gained 35 lp
that's the highest I've gained on NA but on other servers I've gained 42


----------



## Infamy (Dec 24, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> LOL I MAY BE DRUNK BUT IM STILL CONSCIOUS
> SO FAR FROM MYSTERY GIFT I GOT:
> - BROLAF
> - BROLAF
> ...



WTF that's so lucky lol


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 24, 2013)

tell me what you all build in yasuo

specifically wad cuz he's obsessed with him


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 24, 2013)

Infamy said:


> WTF that's so lucky lol



XD add Pharaoh Amumu and Haunted Zyra to the list.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 24, 2013)

wait wtf where are the free characters

where's my yasuo :G


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2013)

god i hate standard lol, aram is so much better and chill xD


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2013)

Muk said:


> god i hate standard lol, aram is so much better and chill xD



eww            .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

today is a grim reminder that the person i once was has faded away almost completely into obscurity


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> today is a grim reminder that the person i once was has faded away almost completely into obscurity



I feel like you've said this before


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

that's why it's a reminder gooby


----------



## Maerala (Dec 24, 2013)

aight den


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

never get tired of watching the swagshotgg video on youtube


----------



## Infamy (Dec 24, 2013)

best trynd na
vi fed my lane double buffs twice
still rekt him


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey Infamy you're SHIT.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hey Infamy you're SHIT.



you're just jealous cuz my graves is better than yours
as you can see by my insane graves win ratio


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

[youtube]-sb8Cno9iII[/youtube]


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2013)

This is a strange year. I haven't heard the coke advert once. HOW WAS I MEANT TO KNOW HOLIDAYS WERE COMING?!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Pls teach me master Infamy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

One day me and Infamy will settle our Jax vs. Trynd tie.
And maybe we wont give up the first blood in silly ways at Level 2.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> One day me and Infamy will settle our Jax vs. Trynd tie.
> And maybe we wont give up the first blood in silly ways at Level 2.



Why not today?


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

Can a canadian confirm this?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 24, 2013)

Just turned 30


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

I thought you meant you turned 30 years old.

I was like damn, you're old.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 24, 2013)

Luckily, that'll have to wait for another 9 years or so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Why not today?



my ego is not prepared to possibly sink lower today even if you're one of the best Trynd players and i hardly play jax

fuckin riven yesterday still has me on tilt even though it wasn't my fault

really wish i got more into 1v1 games since quake

stupid need for community


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Dunno if I'd even classify Quake as a 1v1, it's more of a FFA FPS game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

well true but obviously at competitive levels it was strictly 1v1


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

But you were never that good.

Admit it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

hey man

i won local lan tournaments and stuff 

where do u think my beloved peripherals came from when i had no monies and no jobz

rip in peace mx518


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

My MX518 is still alive and kicking after 7 years.

Best mouse ever.

Suck it, bitch.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2013)

sherlock series 3 prequel/mini episode

for those that watch it


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

Support Ashe with Thresh, she feeds draven and goes afk at like 25 mins in.

had to adapt


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

Actually fuck that they need a Bible cause only Jesus could save them


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

man, i need some AP mid champ...

i have played kayle few times but it's kinda meh


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

You have to be more specific


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

well the problem is... only real ap champs i have are kayle and nunu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

gragas ziggs orianna kassadin karthus fizz katarina morgana nidalee swain

play anything besides those 10 and ur irrelevant

might i recommend for someone new to AP champs

karthus or morgana


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

i have played Ziggs few games when he was on free week

meh might as well buy him


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

also i have been interested about Brand, his skillset seems pretty cool


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

VoDe said:


> well the problem is... only real ap champs i have are kayle and nunu



Not the point

"I need an AP champ mid"

There are dozens, you need to be more specific, aka difficulty level, what should be his/her strengths, do you like mobility, burst, sustained etc.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

extreme difficulty with mobility (but no orianna)

and i dunno about the rest


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

TF, Ahri, Syndra or Lissandra.

Didn't mention Ziggs since you already mentioned you're gonna get him.

These are just hard champs to master though, Ahri and Liss are decently easy at a low level.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

also played few TF games

he's cool too

man, is it always this hard to buy new champs


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

[youtube]6sLoXHqj2XA[/youtube]


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> TF, Ahri, Syndra or Lissandra.
> 
> Didn't mention Ziggs since you already mentioned you're gonna get him.
> 
> These are just hard champs to master though, Ahri and Liss are decently easy at a low level.



Ahri fits actually but the rest lack the other part


Tho Liss is OP IMO
That much damage for that much CC? pls.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can a canadian confirm this?


Ive only been to like frenchy parts of canada, very city like i didnt see any lumberjacks


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Syndra, TF and Liss lack mobility? Lol.

Feels like you've never played those champs.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

I posted that top 5 midlane thing without seeing Vode's question.

#fate


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Syndra, TF and Liss lack mobility? Lol.
> 
> Feels like you've never played those champs.



Liss isnt hard to play, TF has no mobility outside Ult, and Syndra has no mobility whatsoever. She has a potential slow/knockback, but thats is

Liss and Ahri have dashes and shit, these 2 don't


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2013)

VoDe said:


> also played few TF games
> 
> he's cool too
> 
> man, is it always this hard to buy new champs



nah, you get to a point where other champs don't interest you as much as they used to, and it's more a passing curiosity as to why you get them

i have no idea what i want to do with my ip at the moment


----------



## Sajin (Dec 24, 2013)

I can verify Viktor and Malzahar are relevant enough for Gold.

inb4 lolgoldnoob


----------



## αce (Dec 24, 2013)

the legend has posted
praise jesus


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

i don't get how ppl can play Liss, those fucking screams...

those fucking screams...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

cant wait for sajin's tier list to come out


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Mobility doesn't just equal gap closers/escapes, Gogeta.

Mobility means you have an easy time moving around quickly while also doing what you need to.

TF and Synda can both easily cast spells and move around/kite at the same time, meaning they're mobile champions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

[youtube]LChcilrirHw[/youtube]

i swear this will never get old ever


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I can verify Viktor and Malzahar are relevant enough for Gold.
> 
> inb4 lolgoldnoob



You can play them at any level wth



Vae said:


> Mobility doesn't just equal gap closers/escapes, Gogeta.
> 
> Mobility means you have an easy time moving around quickly while also doing what you need to.
> 
> TF and Synda can both easily cast spells and move around/kite at the same time, meaning they're mobile champions.



Lee Sin uses Q on TF/Syndra. They have no way to block it or escape it (they can dodge it, but so can everyone else), he engages on them, flashes and kicks them back to his own team, they instadie

An Ezreal would probably use Archane Shift to go further away from the team, and Lee would probably kick him to safety.
Syndra and TF wouldn't be able to do shit.

Just cause they have a stun or slow doesn't mean they are mobile. Twitch has MF Buff, Slow and high range with Ult. Doesn't make him mobile. Sure, if Darius tries to catch TF/Syndra he will probably be just stunned/pushed away every time, but anyone with mobility will just fuck em up.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> cant wait for sajin's tier list to come out



other day he said that Pantheon is a tank

also that Trundle isn't worth anything in teamfights


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

VoDe said:


> other day he said that Pantheon is a tank



CDR Tank Panth is a thing bro
Block every AA he is like Jax with infinite Dodge man
you dont even know


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> CDR Tank Panth is a thing bro
> Block every AA he is like Jax with infinite Dodge man
> you dont even know



except if you build him that way... there's like no damage dealt what so ever

so kinda lacks that damage from Jax

but i guess something like Randuin's, Visage, Triforce, Mercs, Frozen Heart, Sunfire could work

someway


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Mobility doesn't just equal gap closers/escapes, Gogeta.
> 
> Mobility means you have an easy time moving around quickly while also doing what you need to.
> 
> TF and Synda can both easily cast spells and move around/kite at the same time, meaning they're mobile champions.



What the fuck is this shit?

Vae shut up.


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

> Mobility means you have an easy time moving around quickly while also doing what you need to



Boots of mobility right?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

VoDe said:


> except if you build him that way... there's like no damage dealt what so ever
> 
> so kinda lacks that damage from Jax


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

Randuin's, Visage, Triforce, Mercs, Frozen Heart, Sunfire

actually imma test that someday, and other fun shit with Pantheon is to build full AP


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

Change Triforce to BC so you are useful in some way to your team and you will fail less


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> What the fuck is this shit?
> 
> Vae shut up.



Dunno why this feeder is commenting on anything I say.

You can't even play the game.

Like someone said, Boots of ''MOBILITY''

Get rekt fucking egyptian cunt.


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dunno why this feeder is commenting on anything I say.
> 
> You can't even play the game.
> 
> ...



You trying to cover your silly ass shit post by throwing random insults at me?

tch. i'll have you know my ranked KDA is 5.6/5.6/8.0! I am most certainly not a feeder! 

get on my level you plat 5 scrub.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Neutral KDA? HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

well pantheon lacks damage late game too so at that point being a tank is probably da best course of option

well he doesnt lack damage if u go what i call "mantheon" build which is:

hydra/BT/ghostblade/LW/IE

but ull pretty much die in 2 seconds np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

but you will pretty much wreck any one you jump on so maybe split push city is the idea


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> well pantheon lacks damage late game too so at that point being a tank is probably da best course of option
> 
> well he doesnt lack damage if u go what i call "mantheon" build which is:
> 
> ...



But like

doesn't he never use auto attacks
why would you use the Hydra
Only for the proc?


Also isn't BC more legit since he can apply it super fast due to his E?


----------



## αce (Dec 24, 2013)

so my friend just got mad at me because i told him cj blaze is better than cloud 9


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

the based proc (also wave clear for the split push mania)
ALSO i wonder if he critexecutes a target with a right click if that crit splashes to someone close
well yeah BC would be better for teamfights because of the E applications
but for splitpush mania u want the ghostblade for tower pushing/catching/escaping plus the extra crit on the odd right click here and there


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

> SHiCRAPP: udyr
> SHiCRAPP: tss
> EasternMotors: fuck lux
> Kahrizma: THE THROWSSS
> ...



i was trash talking entire game
2 v 1 top lane thresh and rammus at the end who were really mad at me.

won game

felt good

udyr ftl


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Just had a potential major bug discovery.

Ezreal ulted me around 4 times in ARAM where it did 0 dmg to me as Kayle.

No ult or heal.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> well pantheon lacks damage late game too so at that point being a tank is probably da best course of option
> 
> well he doesnt lack damage if u go what i call "mantheon" build which is:
> 
> ...



> Black Cleaver
> Last Whisper
> Maw
> IE
> Youmuu
> Ionian's

Youmuu can be changed to BT if feels like it


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

WOOO A OLD DUO FRIEND GIFTED ME RED HOOD ANNIE

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

TIME TO BEG FOR MASQUERADE EVE

:greed


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Neutral KDA? HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA


A neutral kda would have been something like 1/1/1. 

My KDA is clearly positive you dimwit. 


αce said:


> so my friend just got mad at me because i told him cj blaze is better than cloud 9


At this point in time, yeah I'd agree Blaze is probably better than Cloud 9. But only just. Blaze can go on tilt and play like shit AT ANY MOMENT. 


RemChu said:


> WOOO A OLD DUO FRIEND GIFTED ME RED HOOD ANNIE
> 
> FUCK YEAH



So far I've gotten Baron Von Veigar and IBlitzcrank. 

Nobody from here has gotten me anything yet, although it's to be expected since I don't really celebrate Christmas anyway so I never really got gifts. 

Still really cool getting those two skins though!


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

Any of you doing anything tonight? 

lize u kno party or xmas plays


----------



## Shozan (Dec 24, 2013)

If the game lags or shit when I'm playing... I know it's part my pc and part my 1 MB internet speed.

Then, I'm getting this shit to 5MB and my request here is this one, do you think i should be happy cause this shit isn't going to lag that much anymore while playing or should i don't get my expectations too high cause my pc's still shit.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Just had a potential major bug discovery.
> 
> Ezreal ulted me around 4 times in ARAM where it did 0 dmg to me as Kayle.
> 
> No ult or heal.



eh, ez ult in aram just seems bugged to me

numerous times i have been right in front of him and see him cast an invisible ult

as in, see his cast animation go off, but the actual ult itself is invisible. still does full damage. other people on my team confirming this


----------



## Chaos (Dec 24, 2013)

I had an invisible baron the other day. It was pretty cool, fighting a flying health bar.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Invisible skillshots is one thing, that's been around for a long time.

The ult hitting me dead on and doing no damage is different.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Invisible skillshots is one thing, that's been around for a long time.
> 
> The ult hitting me dead on and doing no damage is different.



I've found they're usually invisible when coming form the fog of war, whereas this isn't?

idk.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

Fucking Nientonsoh


----------



## Chaos (Dec 24, 2013)

Thinking about getting Xerath. Worth or not?


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2013)

I should really main khazix jungle........16/8/5

so much fun

& finished just in time to go to my xmas play



> ForeveRainl: report kass plz
> NoGfFeelings: report riven for negative attitude
> Dexman666: GG
> lForeveRainl: trolled the whole team
> ...


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! Forgot to say it before!



RemChu said:


> I should really main khazix jungle........16/8/5
> 
> so much fun
> 
> & finished just in time to go to my xmas play



Good luck!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Thinking about getting Xerath. Worth or not?



He is pretty beast, go for it

He is getting a rework soon
Then again it's "soon" so yeah


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

It's ''soon'' because it was too OP and they needed to change the rework.


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Thinking about getting Xerath. Worth or not?



there's like 30 other mids that are more fun to play than him. 

imo, nah.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas you guys 
Typing on a kindle fire is so different


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

Kyle + based ace + infamy my based computer crashed just as game ended

gg doe


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's ''soon'' because it was too OP and they needed to change the rework.



Heimer had been being reworked on for over 2 years IIRC
Darius was said to have changes months ago, yet still not even hints at what they are
Rengar was discussed for months and still hasn't even come out on PBE - though the reasons were more justifiable


They take a lot of time doing reworks regardless.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2013)

was very interesting to hear this from Bischu about korean solo q and the stars and so forth


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

[youtube]q8UI7C0Qlk0[/youtube]
my sides doe


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 24, 2013)

So, Garen walks into a bar... there is no counter


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

Bjeregsen playing Dark Souls. This is love.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys.

I'm going to be spending my Christmas eve / Christmas with my family and friends. I'll see you guys after


----------



## Sajin (Dec 24, 2013)

VoDe said:


> *other day he said that Pantheon is a tank*
> 
> also that Trundle isn't worth anything in teamfights



I never said that, wtf? There is a difference between tank and tanky. You were suggesting he was about as durable as Zed ()



WAD said:


> cant wait for sajin's tier list to come out



I predict its not gonna change too much from s3 tbh

Anyway, Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fucking Nientonsoh



Those fucking pants and that face.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2013)

does the guy in front have matching socks to the guy behind him?

maybe they share socks


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2013)

I didn't realize all white socks were matching socks.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2013)

they look white and grey in the same pattern to me


----------



## Guiness (Dec 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Merry Christmas guys.
> 
> I'm going to be spending my Christmas eve / Christmas with my family and friends. I'll see you guys after




nuuuuu

dnt leave me terry san ;__;

merry xmas bro


----------



## Chausie (Dec 24, 2013)

is it supposed to be 2 lifesteal quints or 3?

if it's 2, why isn't it 3?


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

Because of the damages.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 24, 2013)

its 2 because if you sacrifice the extra AD quint on some champs you barely dont have enough AD to last hit some creeps under turret


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh, I didn't realize 4N's sig.



> FCK YOU CHAUSIE AND NIM. PUPPIES4LYFE.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

>People who think GP is a great adc.

burn them alive.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 24, 2013)

He's not as weak as people say imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

He's not an ADC Adrian.

You dummy.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

got an Iphone 4s for my gift. Feels good.


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2013)

glad bischu addressed that faker/piglet thing at worlds
yes piglet is AMAZING
but faker is the raid boss


----------



## Maerala (Dec 25, 2013)

I assumed he meant _melee_ adc.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

Ranged ADC. As in, when I dive as renekton I don't want my adc melee to be there to to get stunned by leona and jax and elise.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 25, 2013)

Jesus.
[youtube]QKs99BVHJaQ[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

My first facebook post was a duckface. Ah life.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

The Koreans strike again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2013)

Yasuo does an insane amount of damage, don't need no koreans to tell me that.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

So Plentakill quite possible plagiarized the shit out of their new song from someone else's. Infinite hue's.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, it was someone else who supplied the lyrics.

So it's not like it was 100% their fault.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

sorry NA friends
my computer started to chain crash and i got some really interesting boot up messages 

hopefully my computer turns on tomorrow 



Treerone said:


> Jesus.
> [youtube]QKs99BVHJaQ[/youtube]



rofl

and people thought 

he was weak on release

#neverchangeNA


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Merry Christmas you guys
> Typing on a kindle fire is so different


Merry Christmas, I left you a gift under my bed.


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yasuo does an insane amount of damage, don't need no koreans to tell me that.


dude VBD

you

always

crack me up

;x

u remind me of my best friend


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Keep in mind that's the support player for SKT T1 S too.


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

FUCK YEAH I GOT THE NEW SPORTS CAR I WANTED 

TY BASED SANTA


----------



## Maerala (Dec 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> sorry NA friends
> my computer started to chain crash and i got some really interesting boot up messages
> 
> hopefully my computer turns on tomorrow



So, this happened


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

dont worry wad

adrian carried us on his back with fiora

4v5 np


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> FUCK YEAH I GOT THE NEW SPORTS CAR I WANTED
> 
> TY BASED SANTA



You got a sports car for christmas?

Either you're spoiled or just rich as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> So, this happened


was it hard?
they barely had cc right...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

rofl i told u guys about tonight dawg
fckin
Christmas
miracles


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

>Triforce yasuo


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

dat naruto chap

talk about a useless one

now to wait to find out what happens in the next 3 weeks


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Lol that Naruto chapter was worse than anything I've read in the last 6 months


----------



## Maerala (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> You got a sports car for christmas?
> 
> Either you're spoiled or just rich as fuck.



Why would he get a sports car for Christmas but beg for Red Riding Annie and Masquerade Evelynn.

remchu pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

wait

skt1 vs samsung blue in 40 minutes?

ahhhhh

who needs sleep?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Why would he get a sports car for Christmas but beg for Red Riding Annie and Masquerade Evelynn.
> 
> remchu pls



That's exactly what Kyle said.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

oh right bo5...actually i need sleep
fuck lol fuck OGN ill watch the VoDs zzz


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

Beam149: adc
pftq: adc
pftq: mid
Zoa979: top
RemChu: support dont ban annie?
The Dom 55: support
RemChu: FUCK
RemChu: first time for everything


WOW SOMEONE WANTSS TO PLAY SUP IN RANK


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

oh and prediction: 3-1 skt1

u don't beat skt1 in bo5 even tho blue won a series 2-0 against them after worlds it wasn't bo5

faker-sama will troll and they'll give up the first game for dramatic appeal then win next 3 np


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

I predict KTB wins this OGN.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

ace where r u

so we may watch ogn together D:


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys! 

**


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

4N said:


> ace where r u
> 
> so we may watch ogn together D:


aw dats cute
its starting right about now ????


----------



## Maerala (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas gueis.

Eat my ass, Sky.

Vae when is your birthday again? February w0t?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 25, 2013)

SKT v Samsung Blue.

Get hype.


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

God that chick with the huge rack on stream......

cannot fap

its 

christmasss


my savioooooooooooor

OH COOL KOREAN LEAGUE IS ON

that will kill my dirty thoughts


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

It's on my profile lol.

Feb 21st.


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

80% win rate for nid 

holy cow


----------



## Infamy (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Infamy (Dec 25, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Jesus.
> [youtube]QKs99BVHJaQ[/youtube]



What's impressive about this is the players he's playing against are insanely good too


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

12k up on samsung blue at 21 minutes

lord havest mercy


----------



## Maerala (Dec 25, 2013)

CDR Thresh is balanced.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

20k gold lead at 25 mins

yep

i can believe it


----------



## Chaos (Dec 25, 2013)

Incredible stomp.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's exactly what Kyle said.


wait, people actually take remchu seriously?


Vae said:


> I predict KTB wins this OGN.



Not sure if they'll be able to get past SKT and Xenics Storm honestly. Both teams are looking pretty damn strong at the moment.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Beam149: adc
> pftq: adc
> pftq: mid
> Zoa979: top
> ...



the feels when people leave top for a last pick


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

yes

at last a graves pick

was just talking to terry about a graves comeback in the pro scene

should prolly see how it works out first.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

Heart playing Lee Sin support. GG I can do it now in solo queue without getting yelled at.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 25, 2013)

how the fuck you guys recognize these guys from each other?

all have same haircut, 50% wears same kind of glasses...

damn Koreans


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

VoDe said:


> how the fuck you guys recognize these guys from each other?
> 
> all have same haircut, 50% wears same kind of glasses...
> 
> damn Koreans



Damn vode. Why you such a racist bitch?

We've been following OGN for awhile now. The players have become relatively distinctive to us.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 25, 2013)

No resets for Christmas.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

dear god faker landed 7 spears in a row. 

wow.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Damn vode. Why you such a racist bitch?



But i ain't racist


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

VoDe said:


> But i ain't racist



so you admit you're a bitch?


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

welp, gg SKT 3-0. They ran over Samsung Blue today. A pretty brutal showing and definitely the tournament favorites.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Holidays guys.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

one piece chapter was better than naruto

not too action packed but it'll do


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 25, 2013)

FIRST TIME YASUO

GET PENTA KILL

GG


----------



## Treerone (Dec 25, 2013)

SKT heading towards a perfect season. 

Merry Christmas to anyone who celebrates it.


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2013)

yeah, ktb isn't going to beat skt
idk these guys are clearly the best league team to ever exist

cj blaze
i can still hope


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 25, 2013)

merry christmas fellow narufags


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2013)

based godflefries


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 25, 2013)

based ace kun


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

Can't get my code through or buy RP today. The day when spectacular sivir is on sale


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 25, 2013)

[youtube]xp7ZxxhoaNw[/youtube]

oh my god im cryng


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

Ugh, the music now makes me wanna watch attack on titan. Grrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

You say it like CJ Blaze has a chance against KTB, Ace


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas has been good.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)

ain't some of that from halloween?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, but Christmas was still good.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

Support nid with Clairvoyance. This is why i hate ranked.


----------



## Xin (Dec 25, 2013)

Gosh this game was so awesome. 

Or rather my teammates. 

Was 4 vs 5, but we fuckstomped them, even tho they had a really good team as well. 

So much fun. 

[sp][/sp]

That Jenna was legendary


----------



## Treerone (Dec 25, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah, ktb isn't going to beat skt
> idk these guys are clearly the best league team to ever exist
> 
> cj blaze
> i can still hope



SKT is more afraid of facing KTB. 

Forgot which member said it.


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2013)

> You say it like CJ Blaze has a chance against KTB, Ace



i believe son


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

skt t1 absolutely crushed samsung blue

this team continues to get stronger and stronger 0_0


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 25, 2013)

This has been the past few games
Ugh the pains

Even the enemy feels for me
It's reached THAT stage

But i decided to not give a shit about the points
So long as i improve and have done my best, it's fine.


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2013)

faker the raid boss


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

u guys ruined my 6 win streak.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

ur tragic annie play had nothing to do with it


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

btw, Ali still imo is great for supports now. Other team had mundo, shyv, garen,cait, and heim. If any of the bruiser s got close i just knocked em away and having spirit visage and the recipes for abyssal made them useless to me.


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur tragic annie play had nothing to do with it


and the last game i got zero ganks top ~_~


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]xp7ZxxhoaNw[/youtube]
> 
> oh my god im cryng



that was beautiful XD


----------



## Sajin (Dec 25, 2013)

Note to self: Nasus is op as fk


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> and the last game i got zero ganks top ~_~



1. u were losing hard as it is, no point in coming to help (especially when i was already behind)

2. expecting ganks top PERIOD is a terrible mindset of a mentality of a top, because mid and bot are always more effective to get kills unless you KNOW your top can snowball like a champ like riven or smth

and since you're FREE WEEK YASUO

yeah no.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

NEED 1 MORE FOR EUW GAMES PLS.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

ill get on


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA 
god this picture is at least two years old. 


WAD said:


> 1.* u were losing hard as it is, no point in coming *to help (especially when i was already behind)
> 
> 2. *expecting ganks top PERIOD is a terrible mindset of a mentality of a top,* because mid and bot are always more effective to get kills unless you KNOW your top can snowball like a champ like riven or smth
> 
> ...



bolded points irritate me. As a guy who mainly played Jungle and Top to get where I am on the ladder, you're completely wrong IMO. 

Now if you had said there's no point to Ganking Remchu's lane, that's another matter entirely.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Good man            .


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Well Hady, depending on how far behind he was, there was no point to ganking.

Though I completely disagree that ganking top is bad.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Xin (Dec 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA



I laughed as well.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well Hady, depending on how far behind he was, there was no point to ganking.
> 
> Though I completely disagree that ganking top is bad.


i was 0/0/0 for a good amount of time, he just never came. =[ 
and it was rumble. 

also he should have held down mid or start wolves since he had no leash (we had a late start mid lane)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Riven totally isn't broken.

This surely isn't my 3rd game with her.


----------



## Xin (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Riven totally isn't broken.
> 
> This surely isn't my 3rd game with her.



gp5 totally isn't broken

How I have more gold than my ad carry


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

buuuuuuuut eh im just being a dick don't matter, I'll play solo and get good at dis samurai sword shit.

WHAT IS INVINCIBLE UNDER HEAVEN

BUT A HEAT HAZE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

top is just the least beneficial lane to gank unless it's someone u want to snowball like riven or Trynd or something

and Evelynn jungle is designed to camp bot

don't think that's disputable


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> gp5 totally isn't broken
> 
> How I have more gold than my ad carry



dat lee presence doe


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> This surely isn't my 3rd game with her.



It most assuredly isn't because I've definitely seen you play Riven more than 3 times.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

No, you've seen me play her top once, jungle once and maybe mid once.

So 4th game then.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> No, you've seen me play her top once, jungle once and maybe mid once.
> 
> So 4th game then.



rrrrrrrrrrrright.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2013)

So I got bored of playing ranked as jungler and started to play mid.

People should really start considering banning Swain. I'm carrying even better than when I was jingling. Good thing he's still relatively unpopular for God knows what reason, he's been a G for ages now, but he's pretty OP as of the current meta.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 25, 2013)

This is really off topic but has anyone played the game called The Cat Lady?

I started to watch a play through of it and holy shit that is one weird game.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

ahmygosh

new toriko chap is going to be awesome

those fcking capture levels are absolutely insane


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

I hate Vode, Chausie, Xin and WAD.

You're all fucking garbage.


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

4N said:


> ahmygosh
> 
> new toriko chap is going to be awesome
> 
> those fcking capture levels are absolutely insane


I hope it doesn't get too out of hand. 


Vae said:


> I hate Vode, Chausie, Xin and WAD.
> 
> You're all fucking garbage.



ahahahahahahaha MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I hope it doesn't get too out of hand.



did u read the spoilers?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I hate Vode, Chausie, Xin and WAD.
> 
> You're all fucking garbage.



but i love you vae, why won't you accept my love?


----------



## Xin (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I hate Vode, Chausie, Xin and WAD.
> 
> You're all fucking garbage.



You sould've just stopped feeding the darius.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> You sould've just stopped feeding the darius.



i totally agree!


----------



## Darth (Dec 25, 2013)

4N said:


> did u read the spoilers?



nope. i don't support spoilers. 

fuck that shit read it when the chapter comes out for MAXIMUM EFFECT.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Chausie, WAD and Xin have been redeemed.

Not Vode though.

Was level 10 when Ori was 6, lol.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I hate Vode, Chausie, Xin and WAD.
> 
> You're all fucking garbage.



What about me


----------



## Shozan (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, I'm not playing LoL 'till they do the 5MB internet connection change. I'm too stupid to understand that, even if I'm fucking awful at the game, It's not my fault I get killed cause of fucking lag or so and to not get pissed when losing... so, only Hearthstone for a while.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 25, 2013)

wat is dis madness?

#thingsmuricado


----------



## Xin (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae screwed up again.

Good thing I carried the game until they surrendered. .


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chausie, WAD and Xin have been redeemed.
> 
> Not Vode though.
> 
> Was level 10 when Ori was 6, lol.



i switch to support finally and end up with the most deaths


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you Lux and Noc, two people who symbolize what's wrong with this community.

Noc goes 2v1 against me top with Renekton, feeds me on purpose then leaves.

Lux trash talks the enemy mid after doing barely okay in lane and getting an advatage.

Don't be like these people.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you Lux and Noc, two people who symbolize what's wrong with this community.
> 
> Noc goes 2v1 against me top with Renekton, feeds me on purpose then leaves.
> 
> ...



the first time sajin died bot that game was hilarious

sorry to laugh at you sajin, it's hard not to though


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)

that match sucks, the lady isn't on any scales, yet the puppy is


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

That cat isn't in a bathtub.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 25, 2013)

ahh, but it's in a sink, with its legs hanging over the side

given the size difference, one could say a sink is like a bathtub to a cat!


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2013)

If Yasuo goes top, who are some good champs to pick to punish him?


----------



## Maerala (Dec 25, 2013)

Fiora.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 25, 2013)

4N said:


> wat is dis madness?
> 
> #thingsmuricado



Wow, I don't know the whole story but it seems pretty serious


Apparently I can't rep someone my kindle fire. It just cancels it and zooms in really big.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

An udyr on my team got muramana because of trick2g. useless item on udyr.



> If Yasuo goes top, who are some good champs to pick to punish him?


Renekton


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Muramana is good on Tiger stance Udyr.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

Wouldn't getting a triforce, sunfire, SV, wits end,botrk be better?


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 25, 2013)

Renekton has no counters atm, he's kinda ridiculous

On the topic of yasuo, the Koreans seem to go tank yasuo but I have the most success with crit build.

Omg kindle auto correct, yasuo =/= Casio wtf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

you can just go Statik/IE and the rest tank items but a BT or BotrK is definitely ideal


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

You can get an early Sunfire then Statikk/IE if you feel you're getting chunked early.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 25, 2013)

Rushing sunfire against lanes like renekton/olaf/riven is actually beast especially the former 2

u become just as tanky as them, only ur ult will allow u to shred their armor items while they got nothing to shred u


----------



## Maerala (Dec 25, 2013)

Does he not get Last Whisper/Black Cleaver?


----------



## αce (Dec 25, 2013)

left 4 dead 2 free on steam


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

So in other words items i listed are much better than muramana.


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> This is really off topic but has anyone played the game called The Cat Lady?
> 
> I started to watch a play through of it and holy shit that is one weird game.


What is the genre?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Does he not get Last Whisper/Black Cleaver?



No, his ult is better than LW.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

WAD, WHY DID YOU FORSAKE ME?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 25, 2013)

CURSE YOU WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

The Christmas miracles are over.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

my computer I srsly can't take it anymore can't play more than 1 game without crashing


----------



## Shozan (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> my computer I srsly can't take it anymore can't play more than 1 game without crashing



...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

on the based plus side



god tier new mango


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> The Christmas miracles are over.



too short lived.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

Just removed a friend from friends because he was a dick all night and when we finally played he was such a killjoy and couldn't even enjoy a troll game.

Good riddance.


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)

I have now promised myself to start SnK tomorrow.


----------



## Chad (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

''Thanks for the information. Here’s the total amount you’ve spent on your account to date: 460.00 USD and 180.00 EUR
Let me know if you need anything else!''


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Thanks for the information. Here?s the total amount you?ve spent on your account to date: 460.00 USD and 180.00 EUR
> Let me know if you need anything else!''



hmmm

thats not too much tbh. i've read people spending much more than that.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

But I'm not a rich person.

On another note, some Plat 1 Renekton was giving a Cait shit for waiting until the last item to get lifesteal.

''Omg you're supposed to be Diamond 4?''

You're supposed to be Plat 1 and you build FH on Renekton? Lol'ed IRL.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 26, 2013)

Vae said:
			
		

> You're supposed to be Plat 1 and you build *FH* on Renekton? Lol'ed IRL.



WHAT?

Such blasphemy.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

Full build was Ninja Tabi, Sunfire, Randuins, Warmogs, Thornmail and FH.

Smh


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)

Astral said:


>



don't act like you don't like looking at her boobs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2013)

What's FH? Im drawing a blank.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

Frozen Heart.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

ok 

crashing every single game now

taking a break from league until new comp

pz


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

New dunkey video.

Everyone seems to love that girls voice.

I fucking hate it, I want to punch her in the face because you can tell it's a fake voice to try and sound cute.

God I hate when people do that.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 26, 2013)

Goddamnit. I keep getting matched with silvers in normals. I want to murder people, not have a competitive match.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Goddamnit. I keep getting matched with *silvers* in normals. I want to murder people, not have a *competitive* match.



hahaha


----------



## Chaos (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> hahaha



Yea, you're a totally cool guy because you've been playing for years.

I get it.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> New dunkey video.
> 
> Everyone seems to love that girls voice.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a typical weeaboo bitch cunt.

He's really annoying too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

thats not what im saying chaos

im saying that pretty much anyone who is remotely competent once they hit level 30 is silver level tbh

u have to be legitimately bad to be bronze tier

sry to all bronze peeps


----------



## Cronos (Dec 26, 2013)

am i a bronze peep


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

never cronos

never


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2013)

Cronos said:


> am i a bronze peep



Yes. Yes you are. Dont worry though, the first step is admitting it. 

The second step is; stop being bad at the game you damn loser.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> thats not what im saying chaos
> 
> im saying that pretty much anyone who is remotely competent once they hit level 30 is silver level tbh
> 
> ...



Be that as it may, it's quite a step-up from the pre-30 peeps I'm used to facing.

Either way, apologies for my first reaction.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

no prob dude

remember the only way to get better is competition

for it is the fuel of life

other than blood....obviously


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Be that as it may, it's quite a step-up from the pre-30 peeps I'm used to facing.
> 
> Either way, apologies for my first reaction.



Bro, I know exactly what you need. You need a Sensei to train you! How do you think players like ClakeyD got to Diamond 1 after only playing this game for 6 months? Thhey had a badass teacher ofc. 

1 week with me and Ill turn u into a silver level grandmaster np


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

and crazy cat gifs!

competition, blood, and crazy cat gifs

the trifecta of living


----------



## Chaos (Dec 26, 2013)

Darth said:


> Bro, I know exactly what you need. You need a Sensei to train you! How do you think players like ClakeyD got to Diamond 1 after only playing this game for 6 months? Thhey had a badass teacher ofc.
> 
> 1 week with me and Ill turn u into a silver level grandmaster np



Teach me your ways, o wise one.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 26, 2013)

I feel weird wearing this set.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

"Wisdom is like eating a whole can of saltine crackers and not even being thirsty" -- Winston Churchill


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 26, 2013)

^ That is wise.


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> New dunkey video.
> 
> Everyone seems to love that girls voice.
> 
> ...


hi5

that shit is soooo stupid.


----------



## Nim (Dec 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Thanks for the information. Here?s the total amount you?ve spent on your account to date: 460.00 USD and 180.00 EUR
> Let me know if you need anything else!''



You can ask the support how much money you wasted already? 
Gonna do that when I'm at home!


----------



## Chad (Dec 26, 2013)

I have spent 100 USD on this god forsaken game. Not too bad.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Teach me your ways, o wise one.


The problem with this is that, I rarely if ever am online to play...

If my schedule somehow super free's up, then I wouldn't mind giving you a training camp. If I see you online when I ever log on, I'll definitely message you. If you see me online and I don't, then it's probably WAD on my acc lol.


Lortastic said:


> I feel weird wearing this set.


It's a fantastic set! +rep Can't wait for Nisekoi to start airing. 


RemChu said:


> that shit is soooo stupid.


I think it's adorable tbh. Even if it's fake it's still really cute. 


Astral said:


> I have spent 100 USD on this god forsaken game. Not too bad.



Add a zero and you'll get to where I'm at.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

Found _Orange is the New Black_ on Netflix. Really good show.

Lot of lesbo shit in there for you gais too.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 26, 2013)

You've spent $1k on LoL? Holy crap o_o


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 26, 2013)

I've spent only 60$..


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> You've spent $1k on LoL? Holy crap o_o



It's somewhere around there.. I'm too scared to ask Riot for the exact amount.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 26, 2013)

RemChu said:


> What is the genre?



Adventure, horror.

It's an indie, the graphics are pretty mediocre but the game is very deep and metaphorical with its storyline. It's about a girl who is suffering from a deep depression and lives her life trying to find redemption and hope. Her only companions are her cats. She goes through a psychological state of live and death, and through that she discovers her own interpretation of her purpose. It's not scary minus a few jump scares. Ill say this though, it is _weird_.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

yay waddles embracing the cat gifs


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> I feel weird wearing this set.



You should. Horrible manga.


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You should. Horrible manga.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 26, 2013)

> [17:37:27] Sajin: shes better adc than apc anyway



about Lux

is he high or something?


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 26, 2013)

What's with the cats? 4chan 2007 again?

I'm glad the preseason doesn't really mean much so I can take a break and go all in once the season starts.


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)

It went from promising to horribly cliche.


Sanger Zonvolt said:


> What's with the cats? 4chan 2007 again?
> 
> I'm glad the preseason doesn't really mean much so I can take a break and go all in once the season starts.



There have been dogs too.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD that signature wow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

VoDe said:


> about Lux
> 
> is he high or something?



well she is the worst champ in the game


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

inb4 Elise-esque epiphany.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

elise was my only anomaly and a poor attempt to be hipster

the fact that no one srsly considers lux anymore is telling

also 

it begins

[YouTube]FRaUO0F2EV4[/YouTube]


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

VoDe said:


> about Lux
> 
> is he high or something?



no, that's sajin

lux #1 worst champ in game


----------



## VoDe (Dec 26, 2013)

that's what he says, that Lux is the worst champ in the game... but are you guys forgetting Teeto?

other news... slowly learn adc


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2013)

you guys are disrespecting poppy's badness by calling lux the worst champ.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

VoDe said:


> that's what he says, that Lux is the worst champ in the game... but are you guys forgetting Teeto?
> 
> other news... slowly learn adc



as much as people hate Timothy he is one of the best champs in the game in s4 top 20 at least



Violent By Design said:


> you guys are disrespecting poppy's badness by calling lux the worst champ.



poopy isn't that bad actually
just think of her as a slightly worse doge
god tier late game
just her early game is...poopy


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> as much as people hate Timothy he is one of the best champs in the game in s4 top 20 at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poopy is putting it nicely.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 26, 2013)

Isn't lux getting a rework soon?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

[YouTube]mE-3igboDYs[/YouTube]

...


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

spoiler cause ranked game dairies featuring chausie


*Spoiler*: __ 





i literally

had no idea what i was doing

i panicked in champ select, went quinn cause kayle was gone already and i didn't know what to do. bot lane were a premade so i had no chance at supporting. they were really nice though and told lee to give me a chance when he complained about me not going anyone tanky

i pretty much just focused on top lane, they ended up having to send several people to me each time, where i usually got an ult or two out of them whilst dying/escaping whilst rest of my team pushed

idk how i have the most farm, felt like i was missing loads

i guess, that's what it's like in silver 3


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Isn't lux getting a rework soon?



w0t? no. Why would she? She's perfectly balanced. They're working on like Urgot  and Sion and shit.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 26, 2013)

Quinn is a pretty good duelist


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 26, 2013)

Maerala said:


> w0t? no. Why would she? She's perfectly balanced. They're working on like Urgot  and Sion and shit.



I seriously remember being told by a diamond player I know irl that she is getting a rework. He was probably trolling me though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

Quinn is an excellent duelist, one of the best - also known to be Riven's hardest counter. So that's a plus.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Quinn is an excellent duelist, one of the best - also known to be Riven's hardest counter. So that's a plus.



ye?

i enjoy playing her, but idk

i don't wanna practice her in normals cause i feel like normals are a lot harder than ranked

but i also don't really wanna start playing a champion i barely know loads in ranked in a role i never play


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

The top lane Quinn qq is always strong in the League forums. I'm no good with ranged ad carries in any lane but she's probably the queen of split push.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm trying to decide between new laptop or a ps4


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

James pls

You need

a new computer


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ye?
> 
> i enjoy playing her, but idk
> 
> ...



normals being harder than ranked for u makes it a more excellent reason to practice her there 

for example riven shouldn't ever even touch quinn without flashing, the only outplay potential is if riven stun interrupts the vault which is more like misplay potential since you're supposed to use vault during one of Riven's Qs so that doesn't happen, save flash for Riven's flash and otherwise u can harass her all day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

if James gets a new computer he wil become wafflefaker164


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> normals being harder than ranked for u makes it a more excellent reason to practice her there
> 
> for example riven shouldn't ever even touch quinn without flashing, the only outplay potential is if riven stun interrupts the vault which is more like misplay potential since you're supposed to use vault during one of Riven's Qs so that doesn't happen, save flash for Riven's flash and otherwise u can harass her all day



i get what you're saying, but it's very disheartening to always do bad or cause the team to lose as you're trying out something new

and i'm the type to misplay and vault at the wrong times! ty for the tips though wad

and it felt op with the shen, being able to interrupt his ult and tele port and harass him a lot. even when he got armor and before i got lw, felt like i could harass him well with the passive procs.



Maerala said:


> The top lane Quinn qq is always strong in the League forums. I'm no good with ranged ad carries in any lane but she's probably the queen of split push.



well, she must be good if someone who can't play top and hasn't played her in ages(apart from the odd aram) did ok on her!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

New laptop, based James.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2013)

why get a ps4??????

like, the console came out about a month ago and iirc, both the 360 and ps3 had numerous issues when they were initially released.

plus in this day and age, computers is where its at.

go for da computer based james so we don't have to wait an eternity for your game to load when we play together.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

got witcher 2 and skyrim for pc
steam pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

ace when i play league again im gonna do sunfire vlad just for u
also why are people retarded
durrrr Vlad sucks cuz early game u get killed
if only runes and Masteries existed to help u get past that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

rango ain't gonna do shit to 9/21 Vlad with 40 armor rune page and cloth 5
shit is absolutely comical breh


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

im waiting for people to realize how retarded sunfire vlad with ghost and flash is in this meta
you stay top forever and clear waves insanely fast and if someone comes to kill you they need at least 2

and unless they are based faker or have unlimited targeted cc's you're gonna get away


meanwhile competent team takes tower mid or bot or dragon


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2013)

AD Rango generally beats Vlad tho
If Vlad uses 40 armor page, Mages fuck him and he has no damage until level 9, and even then its much lower than it should/could be

Then there is the fact that if you want to beat Rango, Doran's Shield is much better than Cloth anyway.
And last thing is that Vlad is generally gankable - if the jungler comes from behind he is fucked.

Not to mention that even if Rengar fails in lane he can just roam mid and get back in the game that way


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

yeah early game is a whore
once you're lvl 9 though if you don't die then GG


----------



## Sajin (Dec 26, 2013)

αce said:


> im waiting for people to realize how retarded* sunfire vlad with ghost and flash* is in this meta
> you stay top forever and clear waves insanely fast and if someone comes to kill you they need at least 2
> 
> and unless they are based faker or have unlimited targeted cc's you're gonna get away
> ...



Lol **


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2013)

Not saying Vlad sucks can't do shit gg cause at level 9 he becomes a whore to face

However his early game is really bad and if Rango snowballs, he snowballs really hard and Vlad could never really make a recovery unless the game drags on. 

Rango is really strong against those that aren't tanky - and since Vlad doesn't generally build very tanky aside from Abyssal/Visage + Zhonyas, he can get popped/chunked over and over.
I don't like the idea of Sunfire Vlad - he shouldn't be in range to actually get to use the Aura, but kite instead - and he certainly doesn't need it to push once he gets few levels in his E.

Look at those that actually use Sunfire, aka Garen, Darius, Renekton, Shyvana

-*Garen* can stick on to you with that Q MS buff/Silence, has a very high base damage for a basic ability (his E), and with his Ultimate being magic damage he is very hard to counter properly since he does high amounts of damage from both types
-*Darius* has his bleed which removes the need to actually build AD items for damage early on - his strength lies in using that passive bleed to out trade those that don't have such an auto attack amplifier (well let's call it that). Coupled with the bleed doing magical damage and his Ult true - he is also hard to counter.
-*Renekton* has absurd base damage, that is generally known, however his heal also scales on effective HP - making resistances really good on him. However, the synergy also lies in the Ultimate doing magic damage. It's really all about making it harder for the enemy to counter you, making you effective for as much time as possible.
-*Shyvana* has little bit less of a synergy simply because even without Sunfire more of her kit does magical damage so you just get Visage anyway - however it does synergize with her W too for faster wave clearing.


Vlad doesn't need to be in melee range to deal damage. He can't beat bruisers in melee range, he isn't a duelist per say (until he gets to late game at least). He certainly doesn't need Sunfire to push the wave too.
I just don't see him being able to use it nearly as much as for example the champs above can use it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah mages Fuck him if he goes 40 armor...but that's why u don't use it against mages. Lol. It's for like Riven and stuff.

And pardon me, but how is Doran's better than cloth for such matchups? cloth is better against the all-in potential (and mitigates bola harass better) plus it's actually cost effective on Vlad since u can turn it into seekers

Vlad is a god in aoe comps but it seems like people are getting worse and worse at making team comps, not just solo q but premades and even pros

it's what's gotten me to improve my yasuo so quickly cuz lol people don't pick knockup champs, even if there's like 30 of them and half are top/high tier in the current meta


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

sunfire is to specifically be an asshole to your top laner
ur right he's not meant to use it but think about people who he's not gonna kite rly, like riven
now she's in range and getting sunfired on 
hella troll man


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

yeah but he glows
your argument is invalid


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

florence
marry
me

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM9QJIIMTcs[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

also ur forgetting sunfire does increase his ap

sunfire, sorcs, hourglass, visage, rylais, cap

i say fuck wota, cost efficient item but not slot efficient, Vlad sustain + SV all u need bb

sell sunfire late game for void staffu


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah mages Fuck him if he goes 40 armor...but that's why u don't use it against mages. Lol. It's for like Riven and stuff.
> 
> And pardon me, but how is Doran's better than cloth for such matchups? cloth is better against the all-in potential (and mitigates bola harass better) plus it's actually cost effective on Vlad since u can turn it into seekers
> 
> ...



Not saying you run 40 armor vs mages
Saying mages mid game will fuck him over

Doran's Shield mitigates more damage vs. auto attackers and vs. AD champions in general, that's why you don't see Cloth anymore at all.
The HP and HP Regen from Shield are better than the HP pots you get with Cloth 5, especially with the new masteries and maybe even LS quints, you don't really need the 5 potions that starting with Cloth offers you.

You might mitigate some bola damage that you wouldn't with Doran's Shield but,
1. You don't play Tank Rengar vs Vlad cause its asking to lose
2. Assassin Rengar maxes Q, not E, so the damage mitigation is absolutely minimal

That's because people would rather play what they can than what has a knock up.



αce said:


> yeah but he glows
> your argument is invalid



Well that makes sense



WAD said:


> also ur forgetting sunfire does increase his ap
> 
> sunfire, sorcs, hourglass, visage, rylais, cap
> 
> ...



Except the AP gained is absolutely minimal (Around 12.5 AP)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

mages midgame fucking Vlad over is questionable

cuz like

top land split push proxy king

honestly though the ideal strategy is top land creating pressure to send 2-3 after him then you push mid (or even bot if possible)

if u can ever take bot inhib first then game should be autowin unless they have TP because that's a baron that u shouldn't lose

also never got to try my push comp

fk

it was infallible

and ur probably right about Doran's but would have to do the yung math doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

ok really tho that Vlad build is godly 

do u realize how impossible it is to kill a Vlad with like 4k HP, 200 armor, 100+ MR, with pool/glass/pool, Rylais, and flash/ghost in a teamfight?

like

ur backline has no hope 

none


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

vlad
the destroyer of hope


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

gale force 11 winds tonight in ireland

lights have started flickering already


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

the fuck does that even mean


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

what scale do you use for storms there, to calculate severity?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

[YouTube]nmf4IGJ1ICE[/YouTube]

ok i need to start playing zed again
he's another one whose pornstep i immediately recognized when he was released when everyone said he sucked cuz lololol NA


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

uh usually here we just say how many kilometers an hour the winds are


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

really?! autocorrect to pornstep not potential

ok i give up


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

that kill on draven doe


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't understand how cloth armor protects you from a sword or something.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

I am god Riven.


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

vaeker senpai


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> mages midgame fucking Vlad over is questionable
> 
> cuz like
> 
> ...



I understand your strategy but i was talking at the very least about mages roaming top mid game

Plus you can't always just stay top
While you push top in attempt to create pressure 5 of enemy members are pushing mid

IDK


But Doran's Shield is also one of the reasons Nasus is OP
You even take Doran's Shield vs. Mages (or at the very least vs. Vlad since he auto attacks a lot early and the HP/HP Regen help against his low damage early on)



WAD said:


> ok really tho that Vlad build is godly
> 
> do u realize how impossible it is to kill a Vlad with like 4k HP, 200 armor, 100+ MR, with pool/glass/pool, Rylais, and flash/ghost in a teamfight?
> 
> ...



Aside from Sunfire that's a pretty standard build and is nothing out of the ordinary, nothing that Vlad isn't already. 
You generally have to build Vlad offensively cause you can't just rely on your Ultimate like for example Darius can. Or could rip 

Riven is a tough match up for Vlad but Sunfire would gimp you more than it would help you, but that's just me. Maybe that's why some Vlad players run MS Quints with MS masteries.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

αce said:


> uh usually here we just say how many kilometers an hour the winds are



really? fair enough i suppose

11 is up to 120 km/h

where i am i think it's less than that, as i'm not on the coast and more in the middle south than the south west


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

nah m8

sunfire Vlad will smack her on the gabber swear on me mum


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

also if any of you are interested in a mafia game, either people with experience or not

sign up for one im hosting here: 

do this to me for a favor

lend me your hearts my nakama <3


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2013)

Didn't you abandon your last Mafia game
I dont want my heart to get broken again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

i abandoned it because people were inactifagging like cunts
if i recall correctly you were one of those cunts


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

I wanna try to ult someone as Zed, TP to the other side of the map where Vi is, get Vi ulted and swap back to my ulti shadow and see if she follows.

Anyone who wants to help me try? Need 2 people.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It went from promising to horribly cliche.
> 
> 
> There have been dogs too.



There's only so much you can do with a shonen styled comedy and harem. I like it even though it is cliche. Though I'd prefer if it was only a rivalry between Chitoge and Ono.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> really?! autocorrect to pornstep not potential
> 
> ok i give up



And here I thought Zed had a signature pornstep.


----------



## Xin (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm rdy for action again @Vae and people


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> I wanna try to ult someone as Zed, TP to the other side of the map where Vi is, get Vi ulted and swap back to my ulti shadow and see if she follows.
> 
> Anyone who wants to help me try? Need 2 people.



i'm guessing you're doing this now, so i'm gonna watch!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2013)

This manwha called feng shen ji seems pretty good


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

Didn't work


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

cj blaze vs ktb
hype

emperor better show up because kakao is just gonna sit in flames lane all day long


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2013)

feng shen ji is actually a pretty interesting manwha 

you guys should read it


----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2013)

and i dislike fairy tail but i gotta say, this was pretty fun to read


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 26, 2013)

I





WAD said:


> i abandoned it because people were inactifagging like cunts
> if i recall correctly you were one of those cunts



I havent been in a mafia game for a long long time
I wasnt even in your mafia game
I think


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Dec 26, 2013)

[youtube]fyXCmHsaa2k[/youtube]

holy
 shi-

that disrespect was just too unreal.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 26, 2013)

sunfire on vlad is terrible


----------



## Darth (Dec 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> I wanna try to ult someone as Zed, TP to the other side of the map where Vi is, get Vi ulted and swap back to my ulti shadow and see if she follows.
> 
> Anyone who wants to help me try? Need 2 people.





Vae said:


> Didn't work


I could have told you this from the start. Vi ult gets cancelled if the target goes out of vision. And for an instantaneous blink like Zed's, it definitely wouldn't work. 


Infamy said:


> sunfire on vlad is terrible



^

If you want armor get armguards. If you want hp get rylais. 

Don't build Sunfire guys.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 26, 2013)

Not to mention the passive is useless, the way Vlad wave clears makes it so it doesn't even help.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 26, 2013)

Played Janna earlier with Ace today. She still seems like a good support.


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)

Old but gold.


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)

Watching the Kuroko no Basketball anime season 2. The engrish. I can't.



Blacks with Australian accents it too much.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 26, 2013)

Just had the time of my life on L4D2.

That shit is hilarious with friends, especially the carnival level.

We decided to bring the santa gnome along.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 26, 2013)

Just came here to brag about my set 

Y'all can rep me now


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Watching the Kuroko no Basketball anime season 2. The engrish. I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks with Australian accents it too much.


black people can have accents other than american, btw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

i was a god at l4d/l4d2

big surprise since im such a zombie zealot

my only uploaded video ever is from l4d

also just woke up so im refreshed for OGN


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

neg the scumbag riven main
nerfbat!!!!!!!


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 26, 2013)

TSM TSM TSM TSM TSM


----------



## familyparka (Dec 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> neg the scumbag riven main
> nerfbat!!!!!!!



I actually main Support Annie


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

That's less scumbag amirite.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

hm i created on account on Latin American North servers

because i want to stay sharp with League even though my comp will crash so leveling to 30 could be the best way

and since i live in miami....and i heard the servers are right here in south florida...i could have less than 20 ping

this might be really awesome....but really bad (if I get used to it and play on NA again...or god help me EU)

BUT I COULD BECOME THE FAKER OF THE SOUTH

EL FAKERINO


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

my account name is godly i hope they allow it as a summoner name on LA

adrian will be tickled by this:

MeCagoEnTeemo


----------



## Maerala (Dec 26, 2013)

I _was_ tickled!  That's actually hilarious. If it doesn't go through just use like "α" or some other fancy shit.

And now I want an LA account to try the ping.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 26, 2013)

Your only job now is to ban Morde and Teemo every game, choose Graves every game no matter what and type GRAVES AMERICAN HERO NA NA NA!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

spam uncle ryze

except

ryze is literally

the most boring champ in the game


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 26, 2013)

I like Ryze. Because sometimes I put my finger on the wrong keys. So when I'm playing Karthus or Elise or someone I'm fucked. But with Ryze I still get pentas.


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)

I hate that we can't see who reported us.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

OMG I GOT IT

AND SPANISH VOICE YASUO IS AMAZING

"La Muerte es como el viento, siempre a mi lado."

IN FACT ALL THE VOICE ACTING IS EXCELLENT

WTF

ADRIAN

U NEED

TO GET IN ON THIS


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

> Just had the time of my life on L4D2.
> 
> That shit is hilarious with friends, especially the carnival level.
> 
> We decided to bring the santa gnome along.



play with me sometime




> Blacks with Australian accents it too much.



yes because there are no Australian black ppl
kill yourself


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2013)

was lagging hard today, seems like it fixed itself. still was over 500 in ranked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 26, 2013)

poor b0ts l0l


----------



## αce (Dec 26, 2013)

so my friend told me that he didnt like arcade fire because they are canadian
yeah they only had the one of the best albums of the last decade


----------



## Chad (Dec 26, 2013)

English Yasuo is voiced by:


----------



## Chausie (Dec 26, 2013)

just lost a game on sona, went 3/1/37 prob one of my best sona scores in a while too, if only we won!  teemo and yasuo too beastly late

i'm also getting better at thresh! no idea why i tried to stay away from him for so long. i guess i worry too much about not landing my hooks



WAD said:


> poor b0ts l0l



what ping do you get on na then?


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2013)

Astral said:


> English Yasuo is voiced by:



post a better picture plz



no wonder troll exist on League. The Tribunal is just as retarded.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

I get 100 on NA

@OS u get banned?


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2013)

No, I had asked that two people who in pre game chat said they were going to feed.  I posted a picture of it in the tribunal and they got on my ass for "name and shame" instead of the real problem.


btw, ugly sig. You should have chose better girl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

If they were intentionally feeding then all you needed to do was report it to the Tribunal.
If you felt like you needed to supplement that with the pre-game chat evidence then you e-mail Riot directly with that.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2013)

Happy birthday Ace :33


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

we are destined to be together


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2013)

αce said:


> we are destined to be together







Original Sin said:


> how do you even remember that?



I didn't. I went back to look for it 'cause I remembered it was around this time.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

gg my birthday present from riot is a crashed server
i love you too ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

happy birthday

based ace


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

im reconnecting now doe

400 fucking ping

but reconnecting


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

wait me and kakao share a birthday
im not sure how i feel about this


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> Quinn is an excellent duelist, one of the best - also known to be Riven's hardest counter. So that's a plus.



I got fed as fuck and still couldn't fight her mid-game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2013)

half way through silver 3, my latency finally fixed itself, but i had to work hard for these past wins. team was so heavy...

silver doesnt seem any different from bronze so far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

riot is a festering piece of shit

the one game i dont crash it disconnects me for like 10 fucking minutes


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 27, 2013)

Happy birthday Ace. Maybe Blaze will give you a good birthday gift today


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2013)

True i forgot. Happy b day based acu.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 27, 2013)

Ace I'll be on later tonight with a new laptop

2 second loading times will be my gift to you


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2013)

Could it really be true


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't #baylieve


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

its ace birthday? cool, happy b day man.

[youtube]IAAlvT1F84A[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

''fakersenpai: "that's so gay" - Gay 2013''

Guy in Bischu's stream after Bischu says that's so gay.

The name makes it so much better.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

''If Blaze wins tonight, they win OGN and become the first team to win twice. If KT wins tonight, SKT will win OGN and become the first team to win twice.

KT winning OGN seems a little preposterous.''

LOL'ED SO HARD AND CRIED AT THE SAME TIME.

To anyone who doesn't get it, it's a joke on how KTB always gets eliminated by the eventual winner of the OGN season.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

i blazelieve


----------



## Nim (Dec 27, 2013)

Tomorrow I can play league again :3 yayayay
Sucks watching streams which make you want to play yourself .-.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm predicting 3-1 win for KTB.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

3-2 for blaze

#blazelieve


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

Blaze gon get crushed expect a 3-0 for KTB


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

where's mah ogn stream at


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

its up on dailymotion


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

why is it not up on twitch


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

why no up on twitch stream????

dammit


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

kakao just move to blaze
ty


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

> Blaze gon get crushed expect a 3-0 for KTB



never rule out a 3-0 but i dont know why you would expect this
they knocked them out of WCG and last time KTB won 3-2
but that was when insecs champions were strong


last time insec met flame he literally got dumpstered all 3 games
only problem was cpt jack, helios and amition 
ambition picked it up and the other two got dropped




BLAZE PLS


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

"looks like fakers champion pool"

so...basically every champion?


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

so....i can definitely picture ambition killing someone and then smiling at them
im scared now


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Mah new computer chair.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

picking kassadin into riven
faker level disrespect


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2013)

See, Evelynn's not OP.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

evelynn is hella OP

asians are just an honorable people most of the time np


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

She's not OP against good teams.

She's god in solo queue/normals.

Still stronk against top tier teams though.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

eve is god tier in solo qq
not really in pro matches


and besides, elise and lee got banned
this is kakao of course hes gonna play eve


he kinda shit on blaze last time he did
but hero cpt jack with the vayne carried that game


vae was mad when they backed instead of pushing nexus
but they won the series so w.e.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

score didnt pick ez

game 1 goes to blaze


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

αce said:


> eve is god tier in solo qq
> not really in pro matches
> 
> 
> ...



I remember we were both bitching on skype that they could have won the game like 5 times at the end.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2013)

Do we be on Skype doe?


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

I always fall asleep watching these things....

need league viagra


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

YES TWITCH LIVES


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 27, 2013)

I have this curse of not staying awake during OGN games (even when I slept all day just so I can watch OGN games at night). 

Actually, I fall asleep on a lot of LoL games. Hopefully Blaze wins, but sleepy time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

nvm blaze playing terribly this game and ktb is rotating like a dradle on based Hanukkah


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Why do these teams still Nunu jungle.

Bengi is the only good Nunu jungle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

ggggg flame failed the blue buff pounce


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Mafa #godsaves


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 27, 2013)

Ambition is slowly getting bigger.Blaze is gonna take this first game imo


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

goddream
what the fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why do these teams still Nunu jungle.
> 
> Bengi is the only good Nunu jungle.



u were saying?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL KAKAO PLS.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 27, 2013)

what a steal


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

the dream

the daydream


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

ambition

pls


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Doa understands Ace feelings.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

God Insec.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

> Doa understands Ace feelings.



sigh
the agony of being a blaze fan


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL THAT HOOK.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

LOOOOOOOL RYU WTF


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

What the fuck Ryu?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

yea this game is over gg

triple AP is dumb especially with lucian who doesnt do a whole lot of consistent DPS

riven got fed

kass couldnt snowball


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

rofl then again

KTB is fucking throwing HARD


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

THIS FUCKING AMBITION THO


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2013)

Kinda feels like Mundo doesn't do much beyond not dying.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

Guess KTB is seeing how hard they can throw.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL THE BASED FLAME NID TRAPS


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

How do you get hit by a Nid trap that obvious..


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

αce said:


> never rule out a 3-0 but i dont know why you would expect this
> they knocked them out of WCG and last time KTB won 3-2
> but that was when insecs champions were strong
> 
> ...


KTB 3-0'd Blaze in the World Championship Qualifiers bro. And the only game KTB lost to Blaze was in the WCG qualifier. np.


WAD said:


> yea this game is over gg
> 
> triple AP is dumb especially with lucian who doesnt do a whole lot of consistent DPS
> 
> ...



DAT PREMATURE GG THO


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

daydream mvp hero nunu suicide


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

rofl

g

fucking

g

son


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

3-1 KTB I believe.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

gg            .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Darth said:
			
		

> DAT PREMATURE GG THO



DAT PREMATURE 3-0 KTB PREDICTION THO


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

well there goes darth's prediction


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

Kakao's throwing arm op


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

false hope though

skt t1 k would never throw a lead that large


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> score didnt pick ez
> 
> game 1 goes to blaze



i was right tho

his cait is no piglet thats for sure


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

don't think ktb will make so many mistakes game 2 tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

blaze had more OPs doe

nid, kass, lucian, annie vs.

riven, mundo, thresh, and eve

cait and nunu are definitely not OP

but daydream

is OP


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuck you guys KTB will win this.

Stop thinking Blaze is gonna win anything.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

ambition feeds to give false hope
only to see the ryu face later

GG


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

feels good to beat Riven on top lane With Pantheon...

just cause it's pure skill matchup


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fuck you guys KTB will win this.
> 
> Stop thinking Blaze is gonna win anything.



they already won wcg though. 

even though that was a shit tournament nobody watched.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

how is there any skill involved in that matchup pantheon just shits on just about anyone in lane for the first 10-15 minutes


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> how is there any skill involved in that matchup pantheon just shits on just about anyone in lane for the first 10-15 minutes



yeah but after riven hits 6, it's gfg

+ riven shield blocks spears nicely


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

> Fuck you guys KTB will win this.
> 
> Stop thinking Blaze is gonna win anything.



LOL WHY U MAD THO


ogn championships

blaze: 1
KTB; 0

HOW DOES IT FEEL SON


international tournament wins

blaze: 125134531
KTB: like, 4 maybe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

VoDe said:


> yeah but after riven hits 6, it's gfg
> 
> + riven shield blocks spears nicely



thats why u spear her and point  blank range obviously at max range she can easily react to it

kill her pre-6 and she wont recover even @ 6


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

anything cool happen??


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

and dont point out my gigantic exaggeration baby


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

ace

dont fault him

he just doesnt

blazelieve


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Blaze won OGN back when it was irrelevant and Korea wasn't even a top tier region.

GOOD ON YOU, ACE.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> thats why u spear her and point  blank range obviously at max range she can easily react to it
> 
> kill her pre-6 and she wont recover even @ 6



true

that's why smart jungler babysits top, till riven hits 6


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

THEY STILL WON THOUGH
MEANWHILE, THE TEARS  AND CRUSHED DREAMS OF KTB FANS FULLY STACKED


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

any smart jungler should babysit top for riven regardless of matchup tho


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

mundo and shyv
my mind...does not process the amount of scumbag


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

k blaze takes game 2

i dont think ive seen mundo/shyv on the same team lose a game in this preseason ever


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

The tears of a KTB fan might be fully stacked.

But I'm pretty sure Blaze fans have 500 tears fully stacked 

Welcome to Blazes tear shop.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

ambitions gragas doesnt give me as much hope as his kassadin
but the young flame on shyvana...that shit shouldn't be allowed ever


> The tears of a KTB fan might be fully stacked.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure Blaze fans have 500 tears fully stacked
> 
> Welcome to Blazes tear shop.



touche

the crushed dreams


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

ktb can beat shyv mundo


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

fuck, i have really started to hate that Battle Bunny Riven skin...

and the worst part is that i own it myself


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

honestly tho i wanna see a 2v2


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

flame level disrespect


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow that was some next level thinking by Flame.


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

THE FLASHES


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2013)

VoDe said:


> feels good to beat Riven on top lane With Pantheon...
> 
> just cause it's pure skill matchup



Can't she just put like 2-3 points in shield to minimize your dmg.
Whilst getting Vamp


After 6 she just outscales you
If you go Flask cause you need mana she'll rape you even early on
If you don't youll run OOM 

Just my own thoughts from what i've seen from both champs
Just creating my hypothethical scenario so sorry if i am wrong :3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

nah

you can just pick up the mana regen masteries in utility for panth and easily start d.blade or long sword or what have u


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

BASED THRESH


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

BASED ANNIE/ORIANNA


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Can't she just put like 2-3 points in shield to minimize your dmg.
> Whilst getting Vamp
> 
> 
> ...



i'll usually go Longsword + 2 health pots + mana pot

but i made her to recall at lvl 2, then killed her at lvl 4


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> nah
> 
> you can just pick up the mana regen masteries in utility for panth and easily start d.blade or long sword or what have u



I like to start with Doran's Ring and Hybrid Pen marks to confuse my enemies

Once i finish giving the enemy Nasus 2 kills i complete my poor man's Triforce and take my jungler's blue buff to get back in the game

When its timer is about to run out i decide to die to enemy's wraiths in attempt to both bait the enemy jungler and preserve the buff timers.
After putting all of my abilities and summoners on cooldown i return to base to finish stacking up my newly bought tear


I need to make a mobafire guide




VoDe said:


> i'll usually go Longsword + 2 health pots + mana pot
> 
> but i made her to recall at lvl 2, then killed her at lvl 4



Did she start Q or E?
If you plan on outsustaining/outscaling Panth you should start E as Riven, if not take Q and go full ham, what did she do?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Did she start Q or E?
> If you plan on outsustaining/outscaling Panth you should start E as Riven, if not take Q and go full ham, what did she do?



Q > W > E

and maxed Q before leveled up E even once

she tried to go full ham... but it's easy to stun her during the Q combo and fuck it up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2013)

Bunny such balance


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

That Insec/score play though.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

told you mundo shyv can be beat, they cant carry


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

bunny such balance?
more like orianna is op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

how did the mundo

so squish

like

wtf science


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Watching the Kuroko no Basketball anime season 2. The engrish. I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks with Australian accents it too much.



I'm having a hard time imagining what it sounds like.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 27, 2013)

Not as OP as Gragas doe


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

Took me 6 normal draft L, but I think i can finally play mid now.

and

got the hang of Yasuo.........
jesus
is this fun....

e-q-e to creep for harass is mad stupid
and the shield......
its like impossible to lose lane once u get the hang of it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

also...

so far the greatest common denominators

dont pick cait, ull lose

pick annie, ull win


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

Can u sub syndra in for annie?

think about it.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

if you want to make your job 1000x harder sure why not
annie is pretty much a targetted stun
syndra is not


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

Annie basically has a guarenteed stun and a ton of constant AoE damage.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Ace why are you not on skype with me, WAD and Hady.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

kakao is confirmed god tier


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

Syndra's stun is like playing pool table. 

fun fun fun

annie's is easy mode.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

i can get on but i cant talk cuz mic
promise me u and hady wont be 12 year old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

KTB won champ select


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

No promises.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

welp blaze picked cait
this whole game goes to ktb


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

Blaze gonna take this game. KTB already doing stupid shit.

i spoke too soon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Blaze gonna take this game. KTB already doing stupid shit.
> 
> i spoke too soon



dat edit doe


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

pick cait
lose game

the rule


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 27, 2013)

wad changin them sets all day erry day


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

''Will Smith played Saruman?''

Adrian


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

really niceu gameu


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

HERO KAKAO!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

i definitely cannot say i wasn't entertained tonight

awesome games tonight, regardless of outcome


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 27, 2013)

This guy emperor in that last fight wow


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

ggggggggggggggggg

wp by blaze

i was hoping we'd get a game 5


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

KTB 3-1

TAKE IT UP THE ASS, ACE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

blaze threw

SO

hard

rofl


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

gg

Entertaining series.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

SKTT1 VS KTB SEMIFINALS

WHY IT HAD TO BE THE SEMISSSS


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

The tears in twitch chat. lel


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

KTB will 3-2 SKT.

I believe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

that

is not actually going to happen


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

YES IT WILL.

WE ALL KNOW NOBODY CAN WIN OGN TWICE.

IT'S KTB TURN TO SHINE.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

flame was a goon
but couldn't carry


idk wp ktb
you're still going to lose to skt t1


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't put down my darlings, KTB is the only team that stands a chance against SKT and we both know it.

The KT Rolster vs SKT T1 rivalry lives on.


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

its not a rivalry when ktb has never beat them


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

and based on that performance they aren't going to win

/my tears


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

wat

Of course they're rivals.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 27, 2013)

skt will whoop them like everyone else


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

i believe in based storm


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

no
ozone and skt t1 are more rivals then ktb and skt

explain to me how ktb is a bigger rival to skt than ozone
the only thing that happened between the two was faker fakering ryu and then faker fakering their whole team again for the korean qualifiers


ozone beat skt t1 in 2 different series
only for skt t1 to come back and beat them the next ogn


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

the non-believer tears will be delicious

i don't think anyone is questioning skt's superiority

but 3 games. just 3 games ktb has to win in 1 night.

they can definitely do it.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

It's a rival from fucking brood wars times.

You dumbfuck.

You don't even know anything about the KT vs SKT rivalry, do you?


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

im not talking about the phone companies
this isn't starcraft you whores


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

inb4 xenics storm wins ogn


----------



## Cronos (Dec 27, 2013)

αce said:


> inb4 xenics storm wins ogn



yes          pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

and then gambit wins worlds 
cuz swaglord darien


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> and then gambit wins worlds
> cuz swaglord darien



This is a fair assessment. KR mad, NA jelly.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k28-uLa1CAk[/YOUTUBE]

I lol'd pretty hard.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 27, 2013)

omg ok wow

do not play the cat lady while your parents are home


o_o im scarred for life


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

lol wat?

kat or nid?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 27, 2013)

MANTHEOOOOON!!!!!! Best champ in the game.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 27, 2013)

Playing vs The Rain Man ;D
Good thing he's not Teemo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Fucking Timothy doe.
Also I kinda want to start playing Akali again.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> Fucking Timothy doe.
> Also I kinda want to start playing Akali again.



lol I was just thinking this myself.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

HOW THE FUCK YOU CARRY A TEAM LIKE THIS

WTF

I'M SO PISSED

that fucking kata... pushed mid lane with 2/5 of her health?????


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

HEY. 

HEY VODE. 

HEARD YOU WERE SILVER 1. 

HEARD YOU GOT DEMOTED TO SILVER 4.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 27, 2013)

By not playing Trundle?

Also moved back to Gold 4 while scoring a pentakill with Yi, feels good man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

That Kat build is terrible. Gunblade, the fuck? This pre-rework?
Frozen Mallet Riven lol. GUYS SHE NEEDS STICKING POWER.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh just noticed the "report my team" part. Good luck climbing dat elo Vode


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

You should play Trundle top, BroDe.
He's godly there in the current meta. Rush BotrK/Hydra and what the fuck so much rape.
He is meh as a jungler.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

BotrK/Hydra/Randuins/Mallet/SV

The god Trundle build.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Actually ima do it if you won't.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> Actually ima do it if you won't.



Is you playing Trundle top conditional on if he does it or not?

Lol.


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2013)

K so I got money to spend on skins and here are the choices and only can get one. I need opinions because i wanna dress to impress.


-Pentakill olaf
-Brolaf
-Lunar Revel Annie
-Lu bu Jarvan
-Scorched  Earth Renekton
-Australian Renekton


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> Is you playing Trundle top conditional on if he does it or not?
> 
> Lol.



Yes.

I wanna be hipster. 



Original Sin said:


> K so I got money to spend on skins and here are the choices and only can get one. I need opinions because i wanna dress to impress.
> 
> 
> -Pentakill loaf
> ...



Brolaf. No contest


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> BotrK/Hydra/Randuins/Mallet/SV
> 
> The god Trundle build.



so rush Botrk? hmmm i shall try this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah it's great on him. You're already the anti-tank with ult and anti-AD with Q. Only problem is people can still sometimes escape even with your W/E. Extra sticking power with Blade and more tankshred/DPS goodness.

Trundle hits like a god damn truck.


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah it's great on him. You're already the anti-tank with ult and anti-AD with Q. Only problem is people can still sometimes escape even with your W/E. Extra sticking power with Blade and more tankshred/DPS goodness.
> 
> Trundle hits like a god damn truck.



I usually solve this with flash/ghost or ghost/exhaust.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

You don't want to sacrifice the killing power of ignite~


----------



## Treerone (Dec 27, 2013)

Trundle absolutely dumpsters most top lane champions after he gets BotRK.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

VoDe said:


> HOW THE FUCK YOU CARRY A TEAM LIKE THIS
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...



don't fall into the trap of blaming your team. always think about something you have done better.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

4N said:


> don't fall into the trap of blaming your team. always think about something you have done better.



i know...

i know...


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> You don't want to sacrifice the killing power of ignite~



eh, being trundle you have enough killing power. In a low health fight you use your ult, the ghost is helped with the ice, flash for early ganks, q for more damage. Botrk for more chase potential and when you run out of the speed boost pop the ghost.


----------



## Nim (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally had the chance to try Yorick :3 he seems fun.
Is he bad against Riven or am I bad? Had a few problems playing against her. Okay, they three man ganked me a few times but still.
And how do I build?


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

4N said:


> don't fall into the trap of blaming your team. always think about something you have done better.





VoDe said:


> i know...
> 
> i know...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I find this pretty damn funny not gonna lie. Given, what I know of both your personalities and Kyle's specific improvement in that area. (which i'm very proud of )


Original Sin said:


> eh, being trundle you have enough killing power. In a low health fight you use your ult, the ghost is helped with the ice, flash for early ganks, q for more damage. Botrk for more chase potential and when you run out of the speed boost pop the ghost.



Nope.jpg


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 27, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> K so I got money to spend on skins and here are the choices and only can get one. I need opinions because i wanna dress to impress.
> 
> 
> -Pentakill olaf
> ...



Lu Bu Jarvan, fuck Brolaf.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

I also think Lu Bu J4 is the best skin on that list.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Darkforge (aka the real dragonslayer) J4 skin is much superior to that "i look like a retarded praying mantis" skin.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

tested Botrk...

i honestly think Triforce is better for Trundle


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

It's not though.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

but the speed boost...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Kinda wasteful considering you have W to speed up and E to slow them down, and the BotrK gives you better stick + better damage.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 27, 2013)

I never really got the hang of trundle..

his ice pillar.. if only it did dmg..


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Finally had the chance to try Yorick :3 he seems fun.
> Is he bad against Riven or am I bad? Had a few problems playing against her. Okay, they three man ganked me a few times but still.
> And how do I build?



Disclaimer: This is how I used to build Yorick, when I actually consistently played him. I no longer do so this might not be the most optimal build path for him. 

But basically, you max E in lane first. Then alternate ranks in Q/W. Most people like max'ing W second because it gives you safer harass in lane but I personally prefer alternating. 

For your build path, starting dorans shield in lane is actually pretty good. On your first path you want to aim for a tear and boots. Then finish your manamune as fast as you can. 

Once you have that you generally build sunfire if you're vs ad or spirit visage if you're vs heavy ap. If you want more damage, Trinity Force is really good on him and if you want 40% cdr a Frozen Heart is also a strong buy. 

Your core is usually Manamune/Spirit Visage/Sunfire and Trinity/Frozen Heart are bonus round items if you get that far. 

Boots are up to you, you can build lucidity if you don't want to get a frozen heart and just get the 5% cdr mastery to get the 40% cap. Mercs/Tabi are usually the recommended though because Yorick is more or less the beefy front line champion that ends up tanking a lot of the damage. 

If you don't like building tanky items, you can always build AD Yorick and just rush manamune, triforce, hydra, and black cleaver. Also a solid build lol. Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> I never really got the hang of trundle..
> 
> his ice pillar.. if only it did dmg..



It does do damage. 

In fact, it deals true damage. 

Did you not know this?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

a must watch


----------



## Morglay (Dec 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> It does do damage.
> 
> In fact, it deals true damage.
> 
> Did you not know this?



 I was going to say this as I used him a lot back in s2. Wasn't sure if it was still the case though.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I was going to say this as I used him a lot back in s2. Wasn't sure if it was still the case though.



Oh it most certainly still is "the case" I assure you. 

It most definitely indeed does deal true damage.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info, never used him seriously since the remake.


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

wtf wad you threw off my groove.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

doing what i do best


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2013)

my fingers are so cold i have reverted to two finger typing


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 27, 2013)

Why are your fingers so cold?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

and climbed back to Silver III

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Why are your fingers so cold?



because today is a cold day


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsZy3I6colo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

4N said:


> a must watch



dear god I listened to the entire thing. 

It's k I didn't need those braincellls anyway. 

I think.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> dear god I listened to the entire thing.
> 
> It's k I didn't need those braincellls anyway.
> 
> I think.



i've never met a pro player like qtpie before.

he is one of a kind.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

so ive figures out the based math
my comp crashes every half hour in which league is running
so to play with me just gotta force an ff20 np


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

also bjergsen bringing back that alistar mid doe


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

4N said:


> also bjergsen bringing back that alistar mid doe



lol I saw that shit on oddone's stream, i was like wtf, why is alistar dealing so much damage? 

Also, new set.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2013)

4N said:


> also bjergsen bringing back that alistar mid doe



froggen was playing that on stream last season


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

if only fucking internet cafes werent banned in florida

fucking terrible state


----------



## Guiness (Dec 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol I saw that shit on oddone's stream, i was like wtf, why is alistar dealing so much damage?
> 
> Also, new set.



yeah he has been spamming it in solo que for the past couple of days

and it has actually garnered bans now too. he was mad salty at the TOO earlier because he got i banned against him. Apparently he really wants to try it in scrims but has to prove success through solo que it seems.

its powerful though, thats for sure.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> if only fucking internet cafes werent banned in florida
> 
> fucking terrible state



fucking terrible country


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

also lol...

i thought my mmr sucks, but it lets me skip Silver II again... if i can climb


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2013)

yay cat on lap now, easy hand warmer!



WAD said:


> if only fucking internet cafes werent banned in florida
> 
> fucking terrible state



but why?



4N said:


> yeah he has been spamming it in solo que for the past couple of days
> 
> and it has actually garnered bans now too. he was mad salty at the TOO earlier because he got i banned against him. Apparently he really wants to try it in scrims but has to prove success through solo que it seems.
> 
> its powerful though, thats for sure.



his passive scales with ap too, so a lot of aoe damage all the time on top of great cc, a constant aoe heal and i think his q and w take 50 or 60% of his ap? and an ult that reduces damage taken loads

i prob got some numbers wrong

i swear i saw froggen play him quite a few times on stream ages ago


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

Can someone break it down to me, how alistar mid is viable. 



ty


----------



## VoDe (Dec 27, 2013)

it's ap

ap on mid is always viable


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2013)

VoDe said:


> also lol...
> 
> i thought my mmr sucks, but it lets me skip Silver II again... if i can climb



i was gonna do ranked this morning, if i win the next 5 games i get silver 1

but i slept in late as i was up all night playing lol, then i had to take the dog out



hopefully next week

is the 2nd division in a league the one which is most often skipped? seems that way from what i've read when people skip one


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 27, 2013)

I got my new computer

I'm work doe lolol


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

cool no more 10 minute loads from the abyss.


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

VoDe said:


> it's ap
> 
> ap on mid is always viable



Still not seeing how he survives laning phase and wins.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

laning phase easy to survive...

he has sustain

if an enemy tries to harass him with autos most mids put themselves at risk for his combo

because of said combo, ganking for him as a jungler is very easy

because of his peel (and ult) he is extremely hard to gank/kill

can easily tower dive with ult

because of his kit he can easily roam/gank...also capable of diving or flanking from behind turret with headbutt


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Still not seeing how he survives laning phase and wins.



his ult, constant healing with a cd which is reduced when a minions dies

and he could go further into the defence tree to pick up perseverance and second wind for more constant health regen and an increase to it if he falls low


----------



## Morglay (Dec 27, 2013)

If I ruled the world I would make everybody get naked and paint their bodies in a tiger pattern.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 27, 2013)

but what if it gets cold, morglay?


----------



## Darth (Dec 27, 2013)

Then you didn't paint your fur on right.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

there is no greater annoyance as a top laner than getting camped but STILL winning lane while your jungler, mid, bot all lose elsewhere and don't even get drakes or anything when their jungler is permanently top


----------



## Infamy (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> there is no greater annoyance as a top laner than getting camped but STILL winning lane while your jungler, mid, bot all lose elsewhere and don't even get drakes or anything when their jungler is permanently top



I know that feeling very well


----------



## αce (Dec 27, 2013)

but that mundo wasnt perma top
he came bot twice in a row and went goon mode

he ignored top after u took tower


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> laning phase easy to survive...
> 
> he has sustain
> 
> ...





Chausie said:


> his ult, constant healing with a cd which is reduced when a minions dies
> 
> and he could go further into the defence tree to pick up perseverance and second wind for more constant health regen and an increase to it if he falls low


Ok, kinda interesting. So I'm assuming he is going to build some ap and some tankyness?

may try it out, kinda weird.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

I finally realized why I'm such a troll.

I was born on the same day as imaqtpie.

Everything makes sense now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 27, 2013)

αce said:


> but that mundo wasnt perma top
> he came bot twice in a row and went goon mode
> 
> he ignored top after u took tower



Can't out run a Mundo  with a Janna and Sivir ult on him down bot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

im a broken man tbh


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 27, 2013)

cant' seem to play a fucking soloq game w/o some fucker on my team DQ when we're clearly winning in the first 10 mins....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

lol
i am that guy


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 27, 2013)

this new computer oh god


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 27, 2013)

this patch update tho oh god


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> there is no greater annoyance as a top laner than getting camped but STILL winning lane while your jungler, mid, bot all lose elsewhere and don't even get drakes or anything when their jungler is permanently top



Elo hell at its finest


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 27, 2013)

How exactly do you build Yi? Recommended says Lantern and Avarice but I think that's too greedy. What are the best Offensive items as well as boots for him?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

Do you jungle him or play him in lane?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 27, 2013)

I lane him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

Lane: Hydra (or BotrK if against tanky opponent), Shiv, IE, LW, GA.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 27, 2013)

Elise is flat out unfair. You can build tanky yet still do assassin level damage. It's stupid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 27, 2013)

[youtube]5RGmrGIohwU[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

So I'm like, getting +6 LP on this Bronze acc after a 20 game winning streak.

I thought clamping didn't exist anymore.


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2013)

Been reading Kuroko no basketball all day and i think i am losing sight in my left eye. Finally caught up though

 Onto HunterxHunter tomorrow


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> So I'm like, getting +6 LP on this Bronze acc after a 20 game winning streak.
> 
> I thought clamping didn't exist anymore.



I was talking about that a few months back.

good stuff eh?



Original Sin said:


> Been reading Kuroko no basketball all day  and i think i am losing sight in my left eye. Finally caught up though
> 
> Onto HunterxHunter tomorrow



Start of hunter x hunter is kind of slow and boring but the later  parts are very satisfying and the story builds on older plot elements,  which is nice to see for a change...

and it isn't overly shonen cliche.



Hyperion1O1 said:


> I lane him.


ya the lantern is for jungling, and even then that item is useless.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 27, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I lane him.



My build: Scepter -> Brutalizer -> Zerks -> BotRK -> Ghostblade -> Infinity Edge

Hexdrinker first if against an AP. Tried Hydra, didn't like it (you splitpush like a king anyway and the active doesnt give you much more damage)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2013)

[YouTube]mO5A8LYpT5c[/YouTube]


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

His laughter legit gives me cancer.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 27, 2013)

[youtube]Pkoynj_syq8[/youtube]

That noise though.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2013)

so it said i would get silver 1 if i win my next promo

win it and i get silver 2 instead  this thing is a liar

on a nice win streak in ranked.  after playing with some diamond ranked friends the past few days, this seems so much easier

and i am very late to the party but thresh is so much fun. no idea why i rarely played him before


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

wheres the yung james tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

fiddle fear nerfed
James gf fear still infinite duration


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Why do people DC at intermediate bots difficulty?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2013)

sometimes people go bot games when they are having internet issues, to check it out to see how it is in game. prob couldn't help that they DCd


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why do people DC at intermediate bots difficulty?



did they D/C or ragequit? its all the same thing in the end but the latter hints at the person d/cing willingly. If not, he/she prolly couldn't help it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

can u guys stop talking about dcs


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rage quit all day, every day


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Rage quit all day, every day



Wait till ranked

"Don't worry, GP is a good adc""


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

People tend to quit games more at lower levels because they're new and don't care.

At level 30, ragequits are rare.

At least in my experience.


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2013)

so playing a promo game, faced a win streak shyvana and renekton(mid WTF)
Renekton destroys my kassadin mid

I know kass has a weak early phase and rene has a strong early , but damn. I did not expect the melee to bully the kass so badly.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

Renekton beats a lot of melee mid laners because they can't fight him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

meanwhile xpeke losing to hai


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

So that interview with imaqtpie by Thorin was actually pretty fucking good.

And he's so right that ADC is an unrewarding role that isn't even fun to play anymore.

It's the main reason I tend to avoid playing ADC with you guys these days.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

i actually really enjoy playing ad (Vayne)

i just really don't enjoy relying on someone in lane


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

and i enjoy least of all when u guys make Sajin ad

like rly doe

rly


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

I enjoy playing 1 or 2 ADCs.

But it's not fun when you face that full item Renekton, Shyv, Mundo or such.

It's really boring, you get hit by 1 spell and you're completely fucked over.

Mid and Top is way more rewarding, but Top is boring as fuck.

That's why I tend to go mid these days.


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2013)

Remember that time when everyone was playing Vayne and Cait?

ya

dont miss that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

k train crashes started sry guys

[YouTube]wG2mjwW8HAQ[/YouTube]


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Remember that time when everyone was playing Vayne and Cait?
> 
> ya
> 
> dont miss that



Wasn't nearly as bad as Season 2 when Graves, Ezreal and Corki were shitting on everyone.

The Holy Trinity.



You know it's a bad game when the ADC is the only one who reached 18 after 30 min, and the enemy team was losing every teamfight even though Mundo was DCed for 10+ min.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2013)

About the ADC thingy

I think there are 2 problems.
One concerning ADC itemization, the other concerning Tank itemization

ADC's get a huge power spike when they finish both crit items and have insane 250% damage crits.
IMO, because of their Crit chance, nothing else can outdamage them in the long run. Sadly they need to currently complete all 4 items (%HP, ArPen, AS, Crit) to compete with the tanks today, however that's the other issue ill get to in a minute.
Basically, i dislike the huge power spike you get after having built IE/2 crit items. Crit should be nerfed.


Tank itemization.
It's not just tank itemization anymore - Mundo has stupid ass heal on a low CD, Shyvana has 40 bonus Armor and MR when she leaps on you, Renekton has his Ultimate

You can also notice that all 3 of these champs have additional per second damage that represent often a stronger Sunfire effect. Even if naturally their damage from regular abilities/AA's wouldn't be enough, Sunfire + that constant AOE is like additional auto attacks every second.
They basically get a huge amount of damage just by standing nearby. 

The constant DPS from those champions is better than the low NON CRIT burst that comes from champions like Darius, Pantheon, Lee Sin.

I think ADC's shouldn't be such late game gods (due to crit) but instead start scaling better when they hit mid game.
*I feel like the current meta will stay for a while*. Regular tanks/bruisers and their burst aren't better/stronger than those with constant DPS and a plethora of free stats (HP Regen, Resistances, Health).

So what can be done? You can nerf Visage, even Sunfire but i feel like the latter is really needed on bruisers. 
You need new items. That's basically what has to be done.

A while back i was testing heavily offensive vs defensive item options on Darius, and ive noticed that the offensive options are severely lacking. I can't get that oomph in damage without losing to the enemy who got Sunfire cape.
BC was a good item but it got nerfed repetitively. Hydra is also a step in the right direction, but a lot of bruisers can't use it due to not using LS and being more DPS oriented while Hydra's active is more Burst oriented.

Riot needs to find out a way to give fighters better damage items but not have them be abused by assassins. Basically Atmas, FM were items none of the other classes used. You could see ADC's get FM as last item but even then it was rare and GA was more preferred.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

The problem is quite simply not lack of ADC dmg.

It's that tanks do too much damage with few items in comparison to how tanky they are.


----------



## Nim (Dec 28, 2013)

I'M HOME AGAIN 
Sooo gonna play normals/rankeds later! Join me then pls!


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2013)

nim so kawaii


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm gonna main Cho'Gath now because he's ugly. So few champs in LoL that are ugly


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2013)

u go  girl


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Is stacking Warmog legit on Cho?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2013)

sure why not


----------



## Chaos (Dec 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I'm gonna main Cho'Gath now because he's ugly. So few champs in LoL that are ugly



I like how you came in claiming you want to play the hardest champs in the game and now play Cho and Yi.

That's quite a step down from Kog and Ori, man.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't want to pay RP for Orianna, she's not in rotation


----------



## Chaos (Dec 28, 2013)

Cho and Yi are some of the easiest champs in the game tho. 

Plenty more challenge to find even in their price classes.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

You can buy them with IP.

Don't buy any champs with RP.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Plenty more challenge to find even in their price classes.



Such as? 

Having a hard time digesting all these item infos, tbh. I've never seen this much Unique Passives in one game 

Btw, do you guys have any table regarding how many points in Armor per %resistance and Magic Armor per Magic resists?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Such as?
> 
> Having a hard time digesting all these item infos, tbh. I've never seen this much Unique Passives in one game
> 
> Btw, do you guys have any table regarding how many points in Armor per %resistance and Magic Armor per Magic resists?



Try Twisted Fate and Tristana. Maybe Morgana too, but I'm not too sure about her.

Edit: I'm getting high ciao.


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I'm gonna main Cho'Gath now because he's ugly. So few champs in LoL that are ugly



You'll love Urgot then lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

Crabgot best Urgot.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 28, 2013)

Cho'Gath ugly?


----------



## VoDe (Dec 28, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Try Twisted Fate and Tristana. Maybe Morgana too, but I'm not too sure about her.
> 
> Edit: I'm getting high ciao.



Lee Sin too


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 28, 2013)

VoDe said:


> Lee Sin too



He's talking about champs with 1350 prize range


Let the man play whatever champ he wants lol

Yi is fun. I used to think he was op. Dat ult

Oh yeah ugliest champ has to be urgot, but don't try him, he has the lowest win rate of all the champions, absolutely terrible, but he is getting a rework soon.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 28, 2013)

I have always wanted to try Yi. Haven't really got round to it, never understood why people rush BotRK on him though? He scales so much harder off of pure AD.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 28, 2013)

bcuz atack speed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> I'm gonna main Cho'Gath now because he's ugly. So few champs in LoL that are ugly



shoulda seen pre-VU trundle



Chaos said:


> I like how you came in claiming you want to play the hardest champs in the game and now play Cho and Yi.
> 
> That's quite a step down from Kog and Ori, man.



in all fairness cho is actually fairly hard to play probably about 7/10

and yi while having an extremely low skillfloor actually has a decent skill ceiling, 5/10 at least



Morglay said:


> I have always wanted to try Yi. Haven't really got round to it, never understood why people rush BotRK on him though? He scales so much harder off of pure AD.





Cronos said:


> bcuz atack speed



p much

his passive scales with attack speed, and AS is also good for pushing towers, not to mention being able to shred tanks/having the nice active


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't remember anyone getting Bork on yi o.o


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 28, 2013)

Daddy is back you bitches! 

Who can guess the ? 

Any branding insider news for league in the last week?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

BotrK is good on just about every melee right clicker.

The only possible exception being Fiora, because, dat R doe


----------



## VoDe (Dec 28, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> I don't remember anyone getting Bork on yi o.o



i always rush bortk for yi


----------



## Maerala (Dec 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> BotrK is good on just about every melee right clicker.
> 
> The only possible exception being Fiora, because, *dat R doe*



Also why she doesn't build crit. It's good tho, but these days I usually get a BT instead 'cause ult damages op.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2013)

Thought her Ult was onhit


----------



## Maerala (Dec 28, 2013)

It applies on-hit effects but it doesn't crit.

rito logics


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2013)

But
Crit is an onhit effect

The fuck
It would be kinda broken but still, makes no sense
Does BC apply? Hydra?

Not sure what she could actually use


----------



## Maerala (Dec 28, 2013)

Hydra and BC are core on her 'cause both are applied. Frankly most of Blade Waltz's damage in teamfights comes from Hydra, ggggg. It also applies the BorK passive but meh, comes down to personal preference between that and BT I guess.


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)

I just saw a few pages of the new FT chapter on /a/............... What has Mashima done?


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2013)

I got like a perfect team just now,

Mundo, Jinx, Yasuo, Malphite, Zac


think about it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But
> Crit is an onhit effect
> 
> The fuck
> ...



think about ezreal's Q

onhit but cant crit



RemChu said:


> I got like a perfect team just now,
> 
> Mundo, Jinx, Yasuo, Malphite, Zac
> 
> ...



has mundo

ofc its OP


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> think about ezreal's Q
> 
> onhit but cant crit
> 
> ...



Uhhh what why not

Why can Parrley crit but not other onhit abilities
Seems stupid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

cuz of balance

comparing gp and ez Q

ez's is longer range

shorter CD

and ez is already a ranged ADC

if his Q can crit he'd be the most OP AD


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I got like a perfect team just now,
> 
> Mundo, Jinx, Yasuo, Malphite, Zac
> 
> ...


we got raped.

getting decent at yasuo, winning lane and forcing jungler to camp me, i need to work on getting kills on bot lane though.


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)

[youtube]oy6J35GWANI[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2013)

aka


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)

No seriously, the fairy tail chapter. I think Mashima actually did demon-girl on girl finger fucking rape and Erza liked it.


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh and for Adrian


----------



## Maerala (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Dec 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> p much
> 
> his passive scales with attack speed, and AS is also good for pushing towers, not to mention being able to shred tanks/having the nice active



Mumu's+Trinity Force+BT seems like a better combo on him in most situations imo. Unless they have 2 tanks shutting you down BT will provide you with all the damage you need. Alpha Strike also scales ridiculously off of it, as does Wuju.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

youmuu's is good but is more of an early/midgame item

BT is good and you can decide between that and BotrK really but BotrK offers more for midgame BT only becomes effective after you finish IE/Statik/LW

triforce sux


----------



## Nim (Dec 28, 2013)

Tried Showdown for the first time (don't like the mode). But why... WHY... did NOONE tell me, that there is a HUGE POROEXPLOSION at the end of the game? WHY ;_;


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Tried Showdown for the first time (don't like the mode). But why... WHY... did NOONE tell me, that there is a HUGE POROEXPLOSION at the end of the game? WHY ;_;



Did you ask? HUH? DID YOU?


----------



## Nim (Dec 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Did you ask? HUH? DID YOU?



HOW SHOULD I'VE KNOWN THAT?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

u made nim cry baka gogeta


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> HOW SHOULD I'VE KNOWN THAT?





WAD said:


> u made nim cry baka gogeta



yeah gogeta, why so douchey? 

internet tough guys, i tell ya


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> u made nim cry baka gogeta





4N said:


> yeah gogeta, why so douchey?
> 
> internet tough guys, i tell ya :


----------



## Nim (Dec 28, 2013)

haha I love this meme xD my humor is so bad lol


----------



## Morglay (Dec 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> triforce sux



Really? Every component works well on him though from what I have seen. Most slot efficient item that compliments the rest of the build. BT+IE+TF = Yi as a monster without equal imo. Mumu's interchangeable with LW. Boots and an Omen as the final options, so no fucker escapes. Ever. Might swap out boots for a Statikk. I need to test him myself though to get a feel for it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2013)

winstreak in ranked today yay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

triforce is generally bad on champions without spammable abilities to weave the sheen effect

the movespeed/crit from it would be something you  can get better from statik shiv


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 28, 2013)

I haven't seen a huge explosion in showdown what


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh it's just the poros I was thinking literally


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2013)

seeing bjergsen playing on his smurf while he is alistar mid is amusing as hell because everyone keeps underestimating it then literally get 3 shotted


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

my alistar mid is beast
but sadly yesterday everyone went full-on tragic mode


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2013)

i keep seeing people call brokenshard european


----------



## Guiness (Dec 28, 2013)

yeah brokenshard is european i believe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

he's israeli...


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2013)

4N said:


> yeah brokenshard is european i believe.



israel isn't in europe

and i have no idea why so many people seem to think it is. for they have to think that if they think this guy is european


----------



## Darth (Dec 28, 2013)

israel is closer to European than it is to Arabia.

seeing as no arab in there right mind even acknowledges Israel as a legitimately formed country. And how Israeli's try their damned hardest to be hated by every single country around them. 

Yeah they're definitely not Arab. I'd call them European.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

everything east of the prime meridian should just be nuked harder than a hot pocket
except wapan


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> u made nim cry baka gogeta



I thought Nim was a girl.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> israel is closer to European than it is to Arabia.
> 
> seeing as no arab in there right mind even acknowledges Israel as a legitimately formed country. And how Israeli's try their damned hardest to be hated by every single country around them.
> 
> Yeah they're definitely not Arab. I'd call them European.



as if europeans what them to be grouped with us


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2013)

hahahaha

i like this one

finally you post an image which is good


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)

Chausie said:


> hahahaha
> 
> i like this one
> 
> finally you post an image which is good



Means you gotta step up.


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

how do you not recognize israel as a legitimate nation
a lot of places were founded on faulty premises
doesn't mean it isn't a country at this point

that's the dumbest thing i've heard all week


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

also geographically, israel is in asia
so its not european

its asian
since asia and europe are two different continents


grade 5 geography


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

also, jews are semites
aka closer to arabs than europeans

aka not closer to europeans than arabs


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

> Semitic-speaking Near Easterners such as *Jews*, Assyrians,  Syriacs-Arameans, *Arabs*, Maronites, Mandaeans, Druze, Samaritans and  Mhallami, from the Fertile Crescent (Iraq, Iran, Turkey, Syria, Lebanon,  Jordan, Israel, the Sinai peninsula and the Palestinian Territories),  were found to be far more closely related to both each other (and indeed  the later arriving non-Semitic speaking Near Easterners, such as , , and ) than to the Semitic-speakers of the Arabian peninsula (),  (, , Amharic and Tigrean speakers), and the Arabic speakers of North Africa.
> Genetic studies indicate that modern Jews, Assyrians, Samaritans,  Syriacs-Arameans, Maronites, Druze, Mandaeans, Mhallami and Arabs from  the regions north of the Arabian Peninsula all have an ancient  indigenous common Near Eastern heritage which can be genetically mapped  back to the ancient Fertile Crescent, but often also display genetic  profiles distinct from one another, indicating the different histories  of these peoples.




anyways, cats are secretly our overlords


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

should i bother even getting on league

y/n/gofuckurself


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 28, 2013)

I welcome our cat overlords


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

maybe i shouldn't post this stuff
arabs always want to shank me whenever i tell them that jews are some of their most closely related human groups
although like, anyone from an outside perspective can clearly see it



> I welcome our cat overlords



if cats had their way...o lawdy lawd
we'd end making pyramids


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 28, 2013)

No we'd end up eliminating all dogs from this world


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

Playing with Sajin gives me cancer.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 28, 2013)

αce said:


> how do you not recognize israel as a legitimate nation
> a lot of places were founded on faulty premises
> doesn't mean it isn't a country at this point
> 
> that's the dumbest thing i've heard all week



no one said it wasn't a country?


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

> no one said it wasn't a country?



well it doesn't matter
although i know a lot of arabs who think israel isn't a country


jews are clearly more closely related to arabs than they are to europeans
im just pointing out the obvious
both genetically and geographically



y do arabs hate jews so much
i can point to more events of arabs killing arabs than jews killing arabs


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

Nobody cares Ace.


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

yo y u hatin


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 28, 2013)

Cause ^ (use bro).


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

αce said:


> well it doesn't matter
> although i know a lot of arabs who think israel isn't a country
> 
> 
> ...



muslims hate everyone bro.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> israel is closer to European than it is to Arabia.
> 
> seeing as no arab in there right mind even acknowledges Israel as a legitimately formed country. And how Israeli's try their damned hardest to be hated by every single country around them.
> 
> Yeah they're definitely not Arab. I'd call them European.



the sad thing is darth is being serious


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

wad these dc's bro
idk if i can handle it anymore


----------



## αce (Dec 28, 2013)

get a smurf so we dont get people who half know what they are doing in a 4v5


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 28, 2013)

i know ace, i know

im sad because that was my game to carry too

well everyone told me the hobbit sucked even in theaters so


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> israel is closer to European than it is to Arabia.
> 
> seeing as no arab in there right mind even acknowledges Israel as a legitimately formed country. And how Israeli's try their damned hardest to be hated by every single country around them.
> 
> Yeah they're definitely not Arab. I'd call them European.


/AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

what is this uchiha vs senju



4N said:


> wat
> 
> PM me link bro


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

αce said:


> well it doesn't matter
> although i know a lot of arabs who think israel isn't a country
> 
> 
> ...



Because Israel was originally theirs. I think in world war 1 it was promised to them if they helped the allies but then the deal was broken of course.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

muslims also owned spain at one point
i dont see them getting butthurt about spanish people


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

also they mostly hate israel because of what they do
yet as i said, arabs do more crimes to arabs than israeli's

this is like chinese people hating japanese people even though chinese people do more harm to themselves than japs
or black ppl hating white ppl even tho black ppl commit more crimes against blacks than whites


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2013)

How did you guys get on to this topic?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2013)

people saying brokenshard is european

when he is not


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 29, 2013)

I just had a poop who took a pee.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> people saying brokenshard is european
> 
> when he is not



i stand corrected
i thought he was though cause of the accent plus he used to play on EUW so yeah...

forgive meh :<


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2013)

4N said:


> i stand corrected
> i thought he was though cause of the accent plus he used to play on EUW so yeah...
> 
> forgive meh :<



i guess if you didnt know what country he is from

dw, i still love you, dogs and all <3


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

αce said:


> muslims also owned spain at one point
> i dont see them getting butthurt about spanish people



I think the spaniards have a more dominant history than jews who I am surprised still believe in God despite all that they have gone through.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahh, that feeling when you finish building LB on Jax as 3rd Item. You just know the enemy team is fucked up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

so i might have fixed my computer crashes

or at the very least severely lessened their occurrences once again

2 ARAMS and 2 games (though they were both under 25 minutes) completed so far without incident


----------



## Shozan (Dec 29, 2013)

[youtube]WM3gw7MHtFY[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2013)

#NA is BEST SERVER AND GOD FEARING SERVER
(ironically won with a score of 6/6/6 support )


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

Desolation of Smaug was good.

Ending was a shitty cliffhanger though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 29, 2013)

So Malphite support is legit. Just go 0/30/0 and start doran's shield.


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2013)

ROCK SOLID


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

Apparently Anderson Silvia broke his leg with a kick.

Someone goes ''What a terrible way for the career of a legend to end''

Response ''Leg end, heh.''

Lol'ed harder than I should have.


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2013)

Uh do we have any items that let you cleanse a teammate still?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

yea mikhael's crucible still does


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

Watching it is better

[youtube]jd4jYRPwPKM[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Dec 29, 2013)

Wtf happened there, D:

can he still walk?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Watching it is better
> 
> [youtube]jd4jYRPwPKM[/youtube]



daaaamn

that looked nasty


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Wtf happened there, D:
> 
> can he still walk?



Shin has been snapped in half. Lolwalking.


----------



## Nim (Dec 29, 2013)

My mic seems to be working now, at least I hope so. So if you guys want to skype in the future I guess I can join again


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

RemChu are you stupid?

What a retarded question.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

>Trying out new iphone
>tell siri to wake me up at 9:30 later today
>she says okay
>I say thank you
> She says, "I live to serve"

hue.



Btw vae, switch that avi to cell, the superior dbz villain.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd rather have Frieza as an avatar than Cell.

I always thought the series should have ended after the Namek saga.

I'll admit Cell was a good villain, and I hate the Buu arc as a whole.

But I still like Buu.

EDIT: Just kidding, fuck Frieza.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

On another note, I watched 6 episodes of Breaking Bad since everyone says it's amazing.

I don't see what's so great about it, seems like every american show ever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

it gets better with every season

so theres that


----------



## Cronos (Dec 29, 2013)

wow vae, just wow


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

It gives me the same repetitive feeling I got from Dexter.

Overhyped series that would've probably been watchable if I didn't expect something short of a miracle show based on every comments you guys have made.

Overhyping a show always ruins it.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 29, 2013)

dexter was great for the first couple of seasons


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

uh actually breaking bad is one of those shows that no matter how much it was hyped it doesnt disappoint

thats what happeend to pretty much everyone i knew who jumped into it after i did


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

That's what you say.

But you all hyped it.

And I was dissapointed.

So there's that.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2013)

αce said:


> how do you not recognize israel as a legitimate nation
> a lot of places were founded on faulty premises
> doesn't mean it isn't a country at this point
> 
> that's the dumbest thing i've heard all week





αce said:


> also geographically, israel is in asia
> so its not european
> 
> its asian
> ...





αce said:


> also, jews are semites
> aka closer to arabs than europeans
> 
> aka not closer to europeans than arabs





αce said:


> anyways, cats are secretly our overlords





αce said:


> well it doesn't matter
> although i know a lot of arabs who think israel isn't a country
> 
> 
> ...





Violent By Design said:


> muslims hate everyone bro.





Violent By Design said:


> the sad thing is darth is being serious



VBD I'd appreciate it if you stopped coming in here to just randomly trashtalk Muslims with hate messages. We get it, you're prejudiced against Muslims. I'm sure they did something horrible like murder your family right in front of their eyes or something. And I'm sure that you, like every other desensitized misinformed individual would argue in favor of nuking half the world to make yourself feel better. 

Please, kindly fuck off. 

And Ace, I live in the region. My reasons for not recognizing the legitimacy of Israel's foundation are solid and factual. I do however recognize Israel as a nation, and one of the world's current leading military powers. And the strongest military power in the region. Doesn't stop me from hating their government for their actions in the last 65 years. 

And even if Israeli's are technically "semites", they're still not closer to arabs than they are to europeans when comparing their relative cultures, personalities, and traditions. They are very very unlike arabs. I know this because I WENT THERE AND I KNOW SEVERAL OF THEM. 

tldr; you know nothing ace snow.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 29, 2013)

GUYS I PLAYED A NORMAL DRAFT LOOK LOOK


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 29, 2013)

αce said:


> get a smurf so we dont get people who half know what they are doing in a 4v5



I have like 2 NA smurfs he can use if he needs. Depends what rank he needs though.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 29, 2013)

bitches spoiled op for me too


----------



## Treerone (Dec 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> On another note, I watched 6 episodes of Breaking Bad since everyone says it's amazing.
> 
> I don't see what's so great about it, seems like every american show ever.



Breaking Bad is only good starting Season 3. The first two seasons are still pretty good but aren't as good as the rest.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't see what's so great about it, seems like every american show ever.



That is because every show of this style is "The Sopranos". Just repackaged and resold.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Desolation of Smaug was good.
> 
> Ending was a shitty cliffhanger though.



Only part I didn't like was the spider bit


----------



## Xin (Dec 29, 2013)

Cronos said:


> GUYS I PLAYED A NORMAL DRAFT LOOK LOOK



Photoshop      .


----------



## Cronos (Dec 29, 2013)

check my match history


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> On another note, I watched 6 episodes of Breaking Bad since everyone says it's amazing.
> 
> I don't see what's so great about it, seems like every american show ever.



tbf, unlike a lot of american series i have seen, they actually end breaking bad at a good point. it's not dragged on for far too long like dexter or house was. those two became such a chore to watch


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

Ali/Leona enemy team? Np Yorick support on the case.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 29, 2013)

Yorick support....


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

yo vae
first season of breaking bad isn't anything spectacular
but as it goes on the show gets fucking real

just keep with it
its only 5 seasons anyways and it ends good


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 29, 2013)

'Only 5 seasons'


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm telling ya'll. If you wanna watch a good show, Orange is the New Black be where it's at.

Dat ending. I think I'm pregnant.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'm telling ya'll. If you wanna watch a good show, Orange is the New Black be where it's at.
> 
> Dat ending. I think I'm pregnant.



holy shut adrian shut the fuck up.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

I need to watch Kyousougiga.


And Adrian's not the only one who praises OitnB. I mean, "lesbians"


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I'm telling ya'll. If you wanna watch a good show, Orange is the New Black be where it's at.
> 
> Dat ending. I think I'm pregnant.



Lol that show was so bad.

House of Cards remake is where its at on Netflix series. Kevin Spacey = God.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

> 'Only 5 seasons'



what great shows have gone on for less than 5 seasons?
all the ones im thinking of have at least 6-7


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

there is no show to date that has ever been greater than BB

it is the GOAT


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2013)

αce said:


> what great shows have gone on for less than 5 seasons?
> all the ones im thinking of have at least 6-7



Game of Thrones?


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

αce said:


> what great shows have gone on for less than 5 seasons?
> all the ones im thinking of have at least 6-7



Avatar the last airbender.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

they dont count if the series isnt concluded you jackasses


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

> Game of Thrones?



i meant completed shows



> Avatar the last airbender.



are you one of those kids who thinks avatar the last airbender is on great show status?
l0l

too many of you
its a good show but people treat it like the second coming of jesus


and dear god that ending




> there is no show to date that has ever been greater than BB
> 
> it is the GOAT



it honestly is
game of thrones is good but breaking bad is just next level


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2013)

aww man, last ep of atlantis for like a year, and he wasn't topless in it

wtf

i guess that's why they had him naked before, to make up for the fact he has a top on in the finale


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> they dont count if the series isnt concluded you jackasses



Korra doesn't exist.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 29, 2013)

i've liked a couple of shows more than breaking bad, but it's definitely one of the best


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

You can argue NGE is better than Breaking Bad.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2013)

ANNOUNCER PACKS



Also Avatar The Last Airbender is definitely concluded asshole. It's a series of it's own.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Yorick support....



SO GOOD vs initiators.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

ending of atla was complete and utter shit
and im tired of hearing the excuses from apologists


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

that being said, avatar should not be in the same category of breaking bad
breaking bad is a different tier


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> ANNOUNCER PACKS



FML, why do I have to spread before splashing some on your face again?


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2013)

Morglay said:


> FML, why do I have to spread before splashing some on your face again?



lol that link has been around since 2011, just nobody really knew about it. 

I'd install it myself but since I play League on a different computer every time it would be kind of pointless for me since I can't play at home.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol that link has been around since 2011, just nobody really knew about it.
> 
> I'd install it myself but since I play League on a different computer every time it would be kind of pointless for me since I can't play at home.



Damn, so I can't ask for help on how to set up? It can't seem to find my league of legends folder in the set up.

Edit: Nvm found it.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

Breaking Bad can't be top tier if the start of the series isn't good enough to get you to want more.

Both me and my brother quit in the first season because there was nothing that interested us.

If you can't capture your viewers in 7 hours of screen time, it's not a good show.

I don't care how good it gets later, if you're not managing to grab my interest with the pilot I usually don't bother.

Breaking Bad failed even with 7 hours of time, to capture me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> VBD I'd appreciate it if you stopped coming in here to just randomly trashtalk Muslims with hate messages.


Yeah, because I don't come in here to talk about League of Legends .

I don't hate Muslims either, but okay. If anything I dislike Israel more, but I'll let you villainize me in order to make yourself feel better about yourself and your culture.



> We get it, you're prejudiced against Muslims. I'm sure they did something horrible like murder your family right in front of their eyes or something. And I'm sure that you, like every other desensitized misinformed individual would argue in favor of nuking half the world to make yourself feel better.
> 
> Please, kindly fuck off.


 It's funny that you come in here spamming ^ (use bro) and all that all the time, but once someone says something about your region you get all q.q.

My best friends are muslim, me making a social commentary about Islam doesn't make me prejudice . I don't even remember the other thing I said about Islam, but it wasn't even that bad.



> And Ace, I live in the region. My reasons for not recognizing the legitimacy of Israel's foundation are solid and factual. I do however recognize Israel as a nation, and one of the world's current leading military powers. And the strongest military power in the region. Doesn't stop me from hating their government for their actions in the last 65 years.
> 
> And even if Israeli's are technically "semites", they're still not closer to arabs than they are to europeans when comparing their relative cultures, personalities, and traditions. They are very very unlike arabs. I know this because I WENT THERE AND I KNOW SEVERAL OF THEM.


If anything you living in a region that hates Israelis would make you bias  (and based on this post, aren't you the one who is a prejudice?).

Darth so salty about Israel you have to throw out negs aye? Looks like I hit a nerve. 


Just like any neighboring rivals in the world, they will pretend that they are vastly different when they aren't. The idea that Europeans and people from Israel are similar is laughable. People from Israel are not that much like Arabs, but they certainly have more in common than Europeans .

I'm sorry for not being impressed that you know several people from Israel. I only live in a town that probably has more Jews than your entire nation, and a region that has the most Jews in the world - after Israel itself of course.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

tbf he says "^ (use bro)" from one sand ^ (use bro) to another.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 29, 2013)

breaking bad is great ur just bad


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 29, 2013)

season 1 was kinda underwhelming though but season 2 on is godlike


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 29, 2013)

also steam might be the greatest thing ive ever seen i love this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

vae is just trying so hard to be a hipster fgt its kawaii as fk


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, because I don't come in here to talk about League of Legends .
> 
> I don't hate Muslims either, but okay. If anything I dislike Israel more, but I'll let you villainize me in order to make yourself feel better about yourself and your culture.
> 
> ...



k. Now kindly fuck off asshole.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

How am I a hipster for saying I don't like a series?

You don't even seem to understand the meaning of the word hipster.

Guess I can't expect valid arguments from an ex-pothead


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 29, 2013)

If Vae doesn't like the series, that's k. We all enjoy the show, and you can't force a person to like or watch it. 

Hell I don't like The Walking Dead. Can't get into it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

The Walking Dead isn't nearly as well liked as Breaking Bad is though, you would get crucified for saying Breaking Bad isn't good, plenty of people don't like the Walking Dead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

a hipster is anyone who doesnt like something because its mainstream

u basically said u dont like the show because you feel its overhyped, an attribute of mainstream success

so

this ex-pothead kinda just proved ur a hipster. swag


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tries to think of a show he has watched and didn't like.* The opening scene of GoT when the Nightwatch guys get killed, one of them holds his sword on the blade part. Nearly stopped me watching it completely, glad I didn't though.

As a retard I am repulsed by other retarded things. It is why Vae's existence disgusts me on a cellular level.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

Hady apparently didn't get in to Breaking Bad either.

I guess me and Hady are hipster bros.

Since apparently unless you like a mainstream series that's overhyped, you're a hipster now days.

GOTTA FOLLOW MAINSTREAM OR YOU HIPSTER BROOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

considering something thats mainstream overhyped when you have little to no exposure to it is by definition hipster you dummy


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

I consider it overhyped because I watched fucking 6 hours of that show, 1 more hour and that's an entire season.

I base my ovehyped comment on the fact that it's fucking OVERHYPED BY YOU AND ACE UTNIL THE POINT WHERE I COULDN'T ENJOY IT.

So kindly go fuck yourself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

that doesnt change the fact that ur a hipster just cuz ur angry that u were delegated into being one


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd be a hipster if I watched the show before it went super mainstream, then stopped liking it because it's mainstream.

I don't dislike it because it's mainstream, I dislike it because I honestly think ANY show should be able to capture your interest withing less than an entire fucking season.

I've almost finished season 1 and I still have no interest in the show.
That's poor writing, I don't care if it gets better, why would I keep watching a show that I have no interest in?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 29, 2013)

vae shut up and finish watching it plz


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm not going to watch it unless I have literally nothing else to do.

Because it doesn't interest me.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

In the end I don't understand how hard it can be to understand that I just don't find the plot or series interesting?

Like Chausie put it.

''they're like people from secondary school in that thread though, when it comes to what you're allowed to like and not allowed to like
'LIKE THIS, IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT UR LYING AND JUST TRYING TO BE SPECIAL'.''


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

I am ashamed to say I caved to the peer pressure because I honestly believed Jessie was "The Price is Right" contestant.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

I used Netflix.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow you are missing out on so much Giles


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 29, 2013)

Wad wtf did you just post


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

>Watching Kyousougiga
>mfw it's subplot is a man fell in love with a 2-D rabbit.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >Watching Kyousougiga
> >mfw it's subplot is a man fell in love with a 2-D rabbit.



Are you serious? XD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Wad wtf did you just post



its a based riddle


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2013)

it's a hip, he's trying to say vae is playing hipster again.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> Are you serious? XD



He most likely fell in love with the human form.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He most likely fell in love with the human form.



>yfw you find out that's not her human form.

that's the body of a buddah. And quite a sexy buddah at that.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2013)

looks like the rumors could be true about switching Xmithie to ADC and have Zuna in the jungle.

Xmithie been practicing hella adc in solo q.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

thats...even worse of an idea


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> >yfw you find out that's not her human form.
> 
> that's the body of a buddah. And quite a sexy buddah at that.



I still think it technically is.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> thats...even worse of an idea



if that follows through, i dont see vulcan being top 3 this upcoming LCS.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

they werent gonna be top 3 anyways l0l0l0l

c9/tsm/eg


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

I think they can beat EG.


----------



## Darth (Dec 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> they werent gonna be top 3 anyways l0l0l0l
> 
> c9/tsm/eg



no love for clg?

lol.

I think Coast could be top 4 this season. So could Curse tbh. I feel like this season of LCS is going to be a lot more competitive than the last.

At least, I hope it will. 

I mean, we have more upper tier teams vying for the top spots (TSM/C9/EG) while the other teams haven't exactly been under performing against them in scrims. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

Lets swap one of NAs only world class junglers to the ADC role so Zuna can stay on the team.

Lol'ed IRL.


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

My dog>your pets


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

i lost my love for clg long ago when saint left the team


----------



## Chausie (Dec 29, 2013)

cause OS posted his!

Sky and Victor, bffs4lyfe

got loads of pics of them playing


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 29, 2013)

4N said:


> looks like the rumors could be true about switching Xmithie to ADC and have Zuna in the jungle.
> 
> Xmithie been practicing hella adc in solo q.



Was it confirmed?

Yeah, XDGG/Vul talk about this in the manager interview. They have been doing role swaps in scrims and in solo que but it was never official.

Honestly, it made no sense to me since xmithie is a great jungler. And Zuna is.... Zuna.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

anything to keep kirby on the team i guess


----------



## OS (Dec 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> cause OS posted his!
> 
> Sky and Victor, bffs4lyfe
> 
> got loads of pics of them playing



Pfft I got more cute dogs in the house but the black one is mine. My pets>yours


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 29, 2013)

rofl that would be terrible

although maybe having an adc that can position well for a jungler who isnt near as good but if he can be decent maybe its a good trade???


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 29, 2013)

this is assuming xsmithie is as good as adc as jungler which is unrealistic but thinking best case scenario


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

no

cuz

junglers are like

rather important to the structure of the game


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

tsm going to reign supreme in NA along with c9 anyways
until another international tournament happens and dyrus ends up choking on the big stage
like always


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

ozone vs skt t1 k winter finals please come faster


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> no
> 
> cuz
> 
> ...



i know

but this is under the assumption that zuna will be not terrible and at least decent

so going from world class jungler and shitty adc to decent jungler and really good adc(again pretending xsmithie will be as good as an adc as he is jungler and zuna not being tragic as a jungler)


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

You mean KTB vs Xenics Storm.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

the dreams of ktb fans are almost as funny as the dreams of cj fans
almost


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

Not as bad as CLG fans though.

At least KTB and Blaze/Frost are still top tier teams that can win stuff.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 29, 2013)

αce said:


> the dreams of ktb fans are almost as funny as the dreams of cj fans
> almost



ryu will haduken faker in lane

score will score many kills against piglet

kakao will ki-kick bengi's ass

mafa will mafia pooh

and impact will have no impact against insec, for insec will make him look like an insect.


----------



## αce (Dec 29, 2013)

ktb won 3-1 against blaze
but they struggled in 2 of those wins
1 was a stomp

i dont expect skt t1 k to give up leads the way blaze did
if they get outplayed early its over


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

I will believe in my team until the end.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 29, 2013)

4N said:


> ryu will haduken faker in lane
> 
> score will score many kills against piglet
> 
> ...



some kind of record

i lol'd at kyle's post

even if the basis cant be further from the truth

still clever doe


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> RemChu are you stupid?
> 
> What a retarded question.


SHUT UP SKELETOR

(nice avy man)

im scared


----------



## Chad (Dec 30, 2013)

Annie support is broken.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Yasuo support better. 

Spam tornados


----------



## Chad (Dec 30, 2013)

^

[youtube]Kla9OO2yjgo[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

im rly having trouble falling asleep nowadays

like unless if i go to the gym and get a good workout and im dead tired, i dnt fall asleep easily.

and when i do its like for 5-6 hours

help friends


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

also i found this pretty hilarious


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm having the same problem but im staying up on the net in my case.

=[

google some relaxtion and sleep inducing things, that should help....



Astral said:


> ^
> 
> [youtube]Kla9OO2yjgo[/youtube]



This dude is legendary.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Actually keep vvorking out.....


it improves ur sleep!

&

abs abs abs abs abs abs abs

ladies love the abs



> For insomniacs and other people who have trouble getting their ZZZs,  sleep specialists often recommend avoiding exercise within a few hours  of bedtime. The rationale is that exercise is stimulating and raises  body temperature, which can interfere with sleep. But while there's anecdotal evidence that this may be the case — as  with the reader in the second question — there's little hard science  backing it, says Shawn Youngstedt, an assistant professor of exercise  science at the University of South Carolina in Columbia, who studies  exercise and sleep.
> "It's really not substantiated by evidence," he says. "Time and time  again, research has shown that people can exercise very vigorously  before bedtime without it impairing sleep."



^I learned in various classes u are not to vvork out b4 bed, but apparently its all been bs.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

jerk off a million times

zzzz


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Take two dime bags of pot and call me in the morning.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Take two dime bags of pot and call me in the morning.



if only i weren't military


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

hahaha :x

Changing topic real quick, im watching nightblue smurfing
apparently u can get bronze to challenger in a week??

makes me 
feel

lilke

WTF have i been playing.


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

4N said:


> im sure you mean well and no offense
> 
> but it rly annoys me when i tell people that i have trouble sleeping and they go like 'do you go to bed?'
> 
> ...



Because many people are trying to get really tired while not being in bed but somewhere else. Like watching TV or something. Then while walking to bed they feel awake again


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Why do pros not play kayle on their team comps?

edit:

that feel when you rank duo and your group has the first 2 picks.

damn


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Some pros play Kayle.


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

faced a Soraka jungle

she finished 
4/10/3

so laughable

adc build too


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 30, 2013)

This is golden :


----------



## Chad (Dec 30, 2013)

Example of how fun smurfing counter jungle is in low elo:

Poor Mundo, I killed his ass 4 times in 12 minutes in his own jungle and stole every single one of his buffs.
I only had to back once this entire game.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> This is golden :



I laughed harder than I should've


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

I feel like that isn't a smurf at all, with the 600 bronze games.

Also the comment ''I wasn't even trying'' is hilarious coming from someone who struggles to escape Bronze even after 600 games.

Don't act cocky when you're not even good enough to be silver, son.

And I should add that you need to back more, doesn't matter if you don't NEED to back, it makes you stronger allowing you to push the advantage even more.
Rushing Randuins is also a retarded build path on Voli jungle.


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm Gold 2 again after getting demoted :3 my team didn't deserve that last win though. Flaming and blaming at its finest.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

well at least you're not pissed at getting demoted

also my smurf is almost level 30 c:


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Only scumbags smurf 

Which is why I have a smurf


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Sure, you try to stay in Bronze.

That's why you have a negative win loss ratio with multiple games that have 7+ deaths


----------



## Chad (Dec 30, 2013)

You've never trolled before, Vae?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Not in LoL, I don't troll in games


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae's not trollin', he's just bad. 
I know cuz I played so many games with him.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

So many games


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally got to try Yasuo, he's tricky but fun.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

dat sig tho


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

you all with your crazy sigs


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty sure that sig is bigger than the size limit.

550x500 is the biggest if I remember correctly.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

I just had a jungler complain about having to gank.

Typed in caps all game about how bad we all were cause he had to gank our lanes

(ie: WTF? WHY DO I HAVE TO GO MID AGAIN YOU ARE SO FUCKING BAD I DON'T WANT TO GO MID WTF)

Meanwhile, enemy vi is pretty much everywhere all the time constantly ganking


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2013)

*Ganks bot as Maokai giving an early triple to enemy Sivir.*
*Sivir goes afk.*
*Enemy surrender at 20.*
*Just as planned.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

these guys.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

I was on reddit and I realized how badly the LotR movies portray the timeline.

Most people don't know that the time between when Frodo got the ring from Bilbo and when he actually left the Shire was 17 years.

Movie makes it feel like a week at most.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I just had a jungler complain about having to gank.
> 
> Typed in caps all game about how bad we all were cause he had to gank our lanes
> 
> ...


Since when are there junglers on ARAM? 

j/k


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> I was on reddit and I realized how badly the LotR movies portray the timeline.
> 
> Most people don't know that the time between when Frodo got the ring from Bilbo and when he actually left the Shire was 17 years.
> 
> *Movie makes it feel like a week at most*.



That makes more sense than 17 years.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

No because Gandalf leaves for like 17 years to find information, chases Gollum with Aragorn and stuff.

There's so much more in the book.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That makes more sense than 17 years.



You think it only took Gandalf a week to search around the entirety of Middle Earth, travelling to Rohan and Gondor, searching for records of the Rings of Power, and then traveling to Mordor and Mirkwood until he finally found Aragorn, used his help to capture Gollum, take him to Thranduil, and interrogate him about The One Ring? 

lol 1 week. Shut up OS. You're an idiot.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Since when are there junglers on ARAM?
> 
> j/k



it was the morning, i play ranked in the mornings 

aram every other time though!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Took them 8 years to capture Gollum if I remember correctly.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> it was the morning, i play ranked in the mornings
> 
> aram every other time though!


I won't play ranked until S4 starts. Will sit on my -3 points in B4 until then...


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> I won't play ranked until S4 starts. Will sit on my -3 points in B4 until then...



i thought that

i played at most, one ranked game a month

past few weeks i have tried to play a game or two every week day morning

and since then i have slowly been climbing! i kinda think i shoulda played ranked more before the season ended, i may have been able to get gold then


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and since then i have slowly been climbing! i kinda think i shoulda played ranked more before the season ended, i may have been able to get gold then



Told you!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

so freakin' troll


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i thought that
> 
> i played at most, one ranked game a month
> 
> ...



It's good that you're playing ranked but, lets not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pretty sure that sig is bigger than the size limit.
> 
> 550x500 is the biggest if I remember correctly.



And 1 MB is the GIF size limit but mods don't give a shit about such things unless its like 5+ MB's


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> No because Gandalf leaves for like 17 years to find information, chases Gollum with Aragorn and stuff.
> 
> There's so much more in the book.





Darth said:


> You think it only took Gandalf a week to search around the entirety of Middle Earth, travelling to Rohan and Gondor, searching for records of the Rings of Power, and then traveling to Mordor and Mirkwood until he finally found Aragorn, used his help to capture Gollum, take him to Thranduil, and interrogate him about The One Ring?
> 
> lol 1 week. Shut up OS. You're an idiot.



Isn't Gandalf a demi god? Took him 17 years to do all that? 



And what about the 9 kings? Wouldn't they have been hunting him down while Gandalf is searching and shit?


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

That's exactly why Frodo leaves before Gandalf comes back.

And while Gandalf is a Maiar like Sauron, they don't have their powers in Middle-Earth because they're only there to guide the races, not do everything for them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Only watched the movies for Swagagorn.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

You know he's king for 120 years before he dies?

He dies at the age of 210.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Isn't Gandalf a demi god? Took him 17 years to do all that?
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the 9 kings? Wouldn't they have been hunting him down while Gandalf is searching and shit?



le sigh. 

Did you think he could fly around and nuke people and shit? Your ignorance irritates me. 

Go read more ME.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

I should mention tha the Nazguls probably searched every possible place and they finally got to the Shire.

And they only really found him because he tried the ring on.

EDIT: Nvm he didn't try the ring on, I'm dumb.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's exactly why Frodo leaves before Gandalf comes back.
> 
> And while Gandalf is a Maiar like Sauron, they don't have their powers in Middle-Earth because they're only there to guide the races, not do everything for them.


Still, took the kings 17 years to travel from when they felt the rings presence to get to the shire by horse?


Darth said:


> le sigh.
> 
> Did you think he could fly around and nuke people and shit? Your ignorance irritates me.
> 
> Go read more ME.



I got enough info from friends and the movies


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

OS stop mixing movie and book lore to make your own retarded assumptions.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Still, took the kings 17 years to travel from when they felt the rings presence to get to the shire by horse?
> 
> 
> I got enough info from friends and the movies



They felt the rings presence, they didn't feel where it was.

Meaning they had to search every fucking part of Middle-Earth to find it.

That would probably take 17 years, yes.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]y1_AB1igHhM[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]uu5bSxe15Lk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Faramir was also fabulous 

And book only motherfucking Tom


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> OS stop mixing movie and book lore to make your own retarded assumptions.



Looks like the master baiter is being master baited


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Looks like the master baiter is being master baited



I'm The Master Baiter? News to me. 

You're not ignorant in LotR lore? News to me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

>mfw wiping jizz off my lips


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'm The Master Baiter? News to me.
> 
> You're not ignorant in LotR lore? News to me.


Stay mad


WAD said:


> >mfw wiping jizz off my lips


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

yay best ever game as adc \o/

i think my build was ok?

ty loads to nim!

idk why teemo was ad, woulda been harder if he was ap


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> yay best ever game as adc \o/
> 
> i think my build was ok?
> 
> ...



your build is pretty much on the spot. But it makes me wonder if for ashe you switch zephyr for Ghostblade.


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> yay best ever game as adc \o/
> 
> i think my build was ok?
> 
> ...



I don't really know what you're thanking me for but you're welcome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> your build is pretty much on the spot. But it makes me wonder if for ashe you switch zephyr for Ghostblade.



why would u do that?

and yes ad timothy is an abomination


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I don't really know what you're thanking me for but you're welcome



cause you helped me loads bot lane, silly! and through out

and the few times i sacrificed you to save myself 



Original Sin said:


> your build is pretty much on the spot. But it makes me wonder if for ashe you switch zephyr for Ghostblade.



but then i'd be pretty slow, no? 4 seconds of speed every 45 seconds?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 30, 2013)

That SC on Teemo. Dafuq.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> why would u do that?
> 
> and yes ad timothy is an abomination





Chausie said:


> cause you helped me loads bot lane, silly! and through out
> 
> and the few times i sacrificed you to save myself
> 
> ...



Idk. I mean as a late game item for ashe you get more crit and armor pen which helps her plenty with her passive and 45 seems good for waiting for the next team fight.

Not saying it's what you should have gotten just something to think about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

It's actually not terrible but the tenacity from Zephyr 2 gud


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Only scumbags smurf
> 
> Which is why I have a smurf


You ever notice, 90% of the low level people are all smurfs with fancy/witty long names.

and the games are actually kind of fun and of quality lol.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> It's actually not terrible but the tenacity from Zephyr 2 gud



nope it's pretty terrible. 

6 items no boots and only a shiv for ms?

have fun getting dived in teamfights. AS ASHE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Well while the Ghoshblade is active it provides more MS than Zephyr so it would actually be better for orbwalking immediate dives.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> Well while the Ghoshblade is active it provides more MS than Zephyr so it would actually be better for orbwalking immediate dives.



Indeed, and you can solve cc issues with qss and cleanse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Also I am thinking of playing only 10 champs exclusively for S4.

And under no circumstance am I ever playing bot lane again.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> Well while the Ghoshblade is active it provides more MS than Zephyr so it would actually be better for orbwalking immediate dives.


err.. for 4 seconds. 

No high elo adc would ever be caught dead with a ghostblade last item over a zephyr. that shit is dumb as hell. Neither you, nor OS, nor Chausie have the mechanics to perfectly utilize Ghostblade's active in a teamfight when you're getting dived at by a Mundo/Shyvana/Riven/WhatHaveYou. Stick to reasonable builds lol. 



WAD said:


> Also I am thinking of playing only 10 champs exclusively for S4.
> 
> And under no circumstance am I ever playing bot lane again.



I've recently been enjoying adc again. Even though I lose lane more often than I win. No worries though, it's good training for my mechanics. Just gonna spam Draven and constantly juggle axes for the entire game. Give me a month and I'll become a god.


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> cause you helped me loads bot lane, silly! and through out
> 
> and the few times i sacrificed you to save myself



haha its okay xD that's what the supporter is for, to save the carry!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Yasuo, Lee Sin, Nidalee, Leblanc, Vi, Akali, Fizz, Grungle, Nocturne, Shyvana.

I think those are my best champs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Ghostblade is 8 seconds so long as you're autoing.

TBh most underrated item in the game, after Sword of the Divine.

And fuck bot lane. Pretty fun when you win lane, but lose the game anyways.

Oodles of fun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

And if you're getting dived by Mundo/Shyvana/Rengar etc then it doesn't matter anyways what your last item is because you're a useless ADC.

Because...fuck bot lane.


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

I love botlane. Feeling uneasy on any other role xD


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

Zephyr's going to help you a lot more vs Mundo then Ghostblade will.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Nothing will help you against a Mundo.

That champ should be permaban status, fuck that shit honestly.


----------



## Xin (Dec 30, 2013)

What does this poro thing even do. 

I feed it but it never does anything other than explode.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, and there are people who think Amaterasu flames are hotter than the sun. Mein sides.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

the fuck, is NA down?

I can't log in... 'the login server did not respond'

My internet is working... what


edit: the server status page 'cannot be displayed'


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

[youtube]TpAN2n1pxds[/youtube]


----------



## Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

SO MANY OF THEM


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> the fuck, is NA down?
> 
> I can't log in... 'the login server did not respond'
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes NA is down

Also these are what the bans should be every game:

Mundo - because fuck Mundo
Annie - broken as fuck support
Riven - one kill and most impossible to stop snowball
Vi - I like her myself a lot but she is too fucking good.
Rengar - fuck this champ
Thresh - Annoying as fuck to deal with

Overrated bans:

Doge - strong late game but uh just don't get there, shut him down hard early with jungle presence and get the other lanes rolling, lots of strong top laners dunk him like shyv, olaf, etc
Kassadin - really overrated, all you need is an aggressive presence jungler to spend ALL their time in mid, this will shutdown his snowball potential and his roam potential while giving Both to your mid, once he's level 6 you can just gank him after he goes riftwalk aggressive in lane
Evelynn - rather easy to counterjungle and rather easy to countergank. Your team will have to adopt safeplay especially solo laners early on. Your jungler should pretty much sit bot to countergank esp post 6 because that's what any decent Eve would do. Having a TP top or mid also helps.

ADCs - who the fuck bans ADCs in this meta?

Shyvana - she is strong but is not ridiculously OP, close though but not quite Mundo/Rengar level


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

holy shit

this girl is this

girl

[youtube]H5UnSiux5LY[/youtube]

DANJO DANJO DANJO


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Nasus isn't a dumb ban, his wither shuts down the adc entirely in team fights, he can then peel for his adc or just run over and delete the enemy.



i had like a 70% win rate on the stupid champ and im terrible.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

[youtube]Sa8ZdQoTKN0[/youtube]

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

i want a kawaii desu maid


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

doge is a dumb ban especially since Lucian/Sivir laugh at his attempts to get close to him

supports running crucible also halps

doge is only good against bad players which is why he's not successful in the pro scene so you might as well pick lux top if you're good with her enough that it will work


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

about bans, people always seem to shout for vayne and fizz bans in silver.

i'm happy when i get to ban, so i can use the slots on useful bans that i find annoying!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

wait i forgot my kat was GOD TIER


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

I havent seen a vayne ban in a like 2 months and fizz bans are out the window.

All i see are kass, riven, nasus bans.

like every game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

there should be a silver version of BRONZODIA


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

arent silver and bronze like the same thing?


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

thank you remchu

edit: OMG YOU POSTED A YOGSCAST LINK

I AM DAVE YOGNAUGHT AND I HAVE THE BALLS


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

if you dont ban mundo we have problems


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

oh my god that girl is skinny


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD do you ever grab Brutalizer early game on your Yasuo?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> there should be a silver version of BRONZODIA



it would have vayne, kassadin and fizz in it

idk who else

i swear i haven't seen any of the usual bronze bans since i left silver 5. maybe the odd malphite?

i honestly can't remember


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

fizz is still really powerful imo. people say his w nerf and apparently they forgot about banning him.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> oh my god that girl is skinny


fatten her up with my american beef


Yasuo shits on Fizz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

actually i am most curious to see malph support mor often now

Think it's really underrated 

slow to to peel: check
AS reduction so enemy AD can't fight well : check
refreshable shield so harass is almost neglible: check
fairly tanky even without a bunch of items: check
level 6 all-in ham potential: check

he's like a better version of support amumu

face of mountain/sunfire/Randuins/frozen heart/locket



RemChu said:


> arent silver and bronze like the same thing?



lolno

To put it simply:

bronze=bad period 
silver=bad but grasp game concepts and can improve
gold=bad mechanics but higher game knowledge or good mechanics but poor game knowledge 
platinum=decent mechanics/knowledge 
low diamond=good mechanics/knowledge
high diamond/challenger=excellent game mechanics/knowledge


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

any of u interested in challenger 3v3 for NA S4?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2013)

Silver and Bronze are the same thing dude. The typical Silver player isn't any better at strategy than the typical bronze player.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> WAD do you ever grab Brutalizer early game on your Yasuo?



no

crit is far more valuable of a stat on him so shiv into IE pretty much always unless im against a really strong AP in mid i might get hexdrinker or really strong bruiser top i might get sunfire cape

no champ in the game benefits less from CDR than yasuo so brut is bad 



Phanalax said:


> fizz is still really powerful imo. people say his w nerf and apparently they forgot about banning him.



he's still very good but not OP and thus not worth a ban


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm perfectly okay with Vayne bans. Vayne mains are too fancy for me with their silly stealth tumbles and condemns. 

And apparently everyone is a god on Kat lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 30, 2013)

Uhhh

Olaf can shut down Doge in lane yes
Maybe even late game depending on how many stacks Doge has

But Shyv can't do shit man.
And Doge has been played in latest LoL tournaments.
Just not as often as Shyv/Mundo.

Not a dumb ban at all, if you spend time top trying to deny him which you'll have to chances are the enemy jungler will just fuck your bot lane up. Not worth it unless you (the jungler) and your top laner get ridiculously fed somehow.

Last time i saw a Kass, it was played by a D1 player who mains jungle and the dude had 25 cs at 10 minutes and still just roamed bot and fucked shit up, got fed that way and just won the game for his team. Fuck that champ, no one can deal with him. 


Riven however is an overrated ban.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Silver and Bronze are the same thing dude. The typical Silver player isn't any better at strategy than the typical bronze player.



keep deluding urself for being in bronze if it helps u sleep at night 

they are different leagues for a reason


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

looks like no league for me today


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> keep deluding urself for being in bronze if it helps u sleep at night
> 
> they are different leagues for a reason



I'm not in Bronze, and I'm actually carrying way harder in Silver than I did in Bronze. Still haven't hit a wall in Silver btw.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi im kass

I jump on ur face, silence and slow you, you cant do anything but get raped by my weird dildo arm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

how the hell is riven an overrated ban

she is the most snowball champ in the game and one the few that can legitimately 1v5 pentakill if fed enough


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

LOL Wad why attack VBD, he isnt in bronzo land anymore.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> any of u interested in challenger 3v3 for NA S4?



I love 3v3 but im definitely not challenger material


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

also idk why u say Shyv is useless against Nasus when she can deny him hard early and even has kill potential on him throughout the game until like 30 minutes maybe 



RemChu said:


> Hi im kass
> 
> I jump on ur face, silence and slow you, you cant do anything but get raped by my weird dildo arm.



and then u get ganked right after u jump :|

not to mention there's a plethora of champs who can easily 1v1 him even after 6

oh right 

swain

forgot him in my list too


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

So for your pets, when they die, do you plan to give them a funeral or leave it to the government to take them and burn the bodies?


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

a good kass will assassinate and be out real quick 

the whole point of assassination man.

For S4 I will be mainly playing Kayle, Yasuo, Annie and Nami.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2013)

Silver players are just Bronze players who won their placement matches


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> how the hell is riven an overrated ban
> 
> she is the most snowball champ in the game and one the few that can legitimately 1v5 pentakill if fed enough



She can snowball hard true, but i've not had hard enough times to even consider the immense amount of QQ about her to be legit.

Lot of champions can either beat her or go toe to toe with her.

Darius, Renekton, Rengar (Tank Version tho), Jax, Nasus.

This is just from what i've played too, from what i've seen and heard Garen, Shyvana, Mundo, Panth do well too.

I can see Rammus, Malphite, Shen, Singed, Zac and Cho Gath easily surviving and even beating her after the first levels if they manage to survive them. 

I might have faced bad Riven's but in ranked i've faced like 15-20 Riven's in Plat/Diamond and an X amount in normals too, so i am not at all impressed. I am sure someone like Boxbox would rape me but InvertedComposer would rape me with his Singed too, so it's more to champion mastery than the champion itself.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> a good kass will assassinate and be out real quick
> 
> the whole point of assassination man.
> 
> For S4 I will be mainly playing Kayle, Yasuo, Annie and Nami.



why kayle?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> a good kass will assassinate and be out real quick
> 
> the whole point of assassination man.
> 
> For S4 I will be mainly playing Kayle, Yasuo, Annie and Nami.



assassins have a very predictable playstyle though
every assassin will look to get a kill in lane or push to roam for one, they don't play the "get farmed up and become relevant in teamfights later" game a la orianna

because assassins are at their strongest midgame, and are best with picks not full on brawls

so shutting them down on lane is quintessential, as is snowballing them for friendly Junglers

in which case the lane will practically become a 2v2 so whoever has the stronger jungler wins (lee sin, vi, Elise the trifecta here)



Violent By Design said:


> Silver players are just Bronze players who won their placement matches



in other words...better players


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Silver players are just Bronze players who won their placement matches



b-but...

i was placed in bronze 

i think a lot of players in silver have bad attitudes tbh but most of all they lack consistency to progress so most find themselves stuck. i find myself being very inconsistent but thats in normals where we legit only face gold and plat players now.

i already started getting back into ranked though. imma try to grind and see where it takes me before preseason ends. my gut tells me if i learn how to *consistently *overcome players on my current level, i'll find myself a better player for it.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> why kayle?


She is fun and that ult is the ultimate troll. I've been playing her in the jungle.

euw and na are down?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

let me just say that Kassadin is still a perfectly fine ban

but it means ur risking one of the other 6 "stupid ops" being picked so


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> let me just say that Kassadin is still a perfectly fine ban
> 
> but it means ur risking one of the other 6 "stupid ops" being picked so



pretty much this

iif you don't ban at least rengar, riven or mundo. just at least ONE of these guys, something has to be wrong with your brain. 

actually. fck rengar and riven. just ban fcking mundo. you'll find your game experience miles better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2013)

I dont see Rengar in my elo ever. I see him more when I play with my gold and plat friends.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

riot can I play league now

itll be a record, going a day without playing a game of league

madness


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

merry Christmas from my new puppy <3



she is sooooo adorable


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't see Rengar much at my MMR ranked or normals otherwise.

Still don't want to run the risk of seeing him though because he is hella dumb.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

nightblu3 makes me want to play jungle kha'zix.


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

id rather ban kassadin than riven


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> nightblu3 makes me want to play jungle kha'zix.



i thought you said you didn't like watching him 

dude has mad mechanics and understanding of the champs that he plays.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

jungle Kha'zix is really good top 10 maybe top 5

and no fuck riven

ive literally never seen a fed riven lose


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

actually there was that one game where she wrecked Timothy but my Yasuo is OP and i was more fed but generally fuck riven


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

> ive literally never seen a fed riven lose



ktb vs blaze game 1


build riven like kakao
cant lose


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

lol such a throw
but that emphasizes my point 
riven was picked up by ktb whenever she was available
3 different players too


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

this is real


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

4N said:


> i thought you said you didn't like watching him
> 
> dude has mad mechanics and understanding of the champs that he plays.



well he's still toxic and bitchy but there was nobody else that I cared to watch streaming at the time and he was playing in my division (Plat II) when I tuned in so it interested me for awhile. 

Although he just ended up stomping really hard lol.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> this is real



This is terrible. Why did you do this to me? Why did I do this to myself? I like neither of these things. What was I hoping for? Something short of the ear rape it was, methinks.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> well he's still toxic and bitchy but there was nobody else that I cared to watch streaming at the time and he was playing in my division (Plat II) when I tuned in so it interested me for awhile.
> 
> Although he just ended up stomping really hard lol.



toxic? lolno. TOO is actually more toxic than NB3 if you wanna go there.

I'd say he is a bit whiny though but if you watch his streams, you'll realize he never actually types anything in-game, and even then he keeps most of his bad thoughts to himself. He is careful to not be too bm though he tries too hard and fails at times. He'll vocally point out the mistakes of his team or of himself. 

Toxic is when someone like WAD goes on tilt (no offense bro). THATS TOXIC. I dunno where you are getting this about NB3. I don't know about off-stream but on-stream he keeps his composure.

And for a guy who plays without delay, gets ghosted almost every game and still wins a majority of his games and got to number 3 challenger, I'd say he is very well-mannered. Not even Meteos plays without delay. TOO plays with a 1-2 min delay. 

A real whiny and toxic streamer is RF Legendary. I like his Nidalee plays but he gets heated way too fast.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 30, 2013)

No one responds to my puppy

You all have no souls


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> No one responds to my puppy
> 
> You all have no souls



That was a dog? Good lord this is a crazy world we live in.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2013)

bullets blaze forever 3-1 lolol


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

sorry phalanx but it is my opinion that shitzus are closer to the rodent family than canine


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

it was really boring so i stopped after 15 minutes


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone else not able to get in game


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr Incompetent said:
			
		

> Summoners we are currently aware of the issue with players unable to login to the game. We are currently working with our team to resolve this issue as soon as possible. We have turned on loss forgiven in the meantime while this issue is occurring. Thank you for your patience in this matter. We will update you with more information as it becomes available.
> 
> Update: 23:00 GMT We are still working on login issues. We have tracked down the source of the issue and have a fix in the works. We will update you as we get closer to reopening.



Funny, though.
They're not able to get a filter in the forums to stop the freerp-linkposting-shit, so they just close the thread..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

servers were h4x0r3d


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2013)

0mgz0rz           **


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> servers were h4x0r3d



Is that why Nexusmods is down too 

Who would do such a horrible thing and attack video game servers!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

people who thrive on other's suffering is my guess


----------



## Treerone (Dec 30, 2013)

Those bastards took down Club Penguin.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> people who thrive on other's suffering is my guess



So basically half the internet...great.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

4N said:


> toxic? lolno. TOO is actually more toxic than NB3 if you wanna go there.
> 
> I'd say he is a bit whiny though but if you watch his streams, you'll realize he never actually types anything in-game, and even then he keeps most of his bad thoughts to himself. He is careful to not be too bm though he tries too hard and fails at times. He'll vocally point out the mistakes of his team or of himself.
> 
> ...



props to night, he doesn't type any of the shit in game. but he whines, complains, and bitches about his teams all the goddamn time. That's pretty toxic. 

Oddone isn't toxic. He's hilarious. There's a difference.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't someone trace back the to the people shutting down servers? They do it with anonymous all the time. Though im not sure that those guys are on the same level.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

Or can't PhantomL0rd get arrested for his "involvement"?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> props to night, he doesn't type any of the shit in game. but he whines, complains, and bitches about his teams all the goddamn time. That's pretty toxic.
> 
> Oddone isn't toxic. He's hilarious. There's a difference.



u r dumb 

u cant be toxic unless ur affecting ur environment

since the people in his game don't know he's being toxic (unless they're listening to his stream) 

we as viewers are like a third-party omniscient


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

and theoddone is definitely toxic

he just exaggerates it in a way that can be considered humorous and its hard to be offended by someone who looks like THAT


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2013)

too usually doesn't shittalk in chat tho


but if he's losing hard he can complain a lot on stream
but he does indeed do it in a humorous way


idc still my fav streamer np


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Or can't PhantomL0rd get arrested for his "involvement"?



He's obviously the victim/hostage. They are doing this for fun and he has to follow their rules which was beat them in a game of dota 2 or the servers shut down again.


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

everyone on tsm is toxic in solo q
bar wildturtle


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

137k viewers for PL's stream doe

he is fucking banking from this


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He's obviously the victim/hostage. They are doing this for fun and he has to follow their rules which was beat them in a game of dota 2 or the servers shut down again.



Now I'm usually one of the last people to say this but...IT IS VIRTUAL, he should have just ignored them, him doing this now makes him an accomplice, it isn't like he was being threatened as they did it anyway.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Now I'm usually one of the last people to say this but...IT IS VIRTUAL, he should have just ignored them, him doing this now makes him an accomplice, it isn't like he was being threatened as they did it anyway.



Except they are specifically shutting down any server on any system he is playing.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

Then he just has to stop broadcasting, the fact that he is attempting to make money off of this and he causing them to switch to other servers should be cause enough.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm just salty I got Lee Sin yesterday and his free week starts tomorrow.  Oh well, at least it was only IP.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Or the fact is that he has a chance to stop them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

ur welcome you damn mexicans


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

αce said:


> everyone on tsm is toxic in solo q
> bar wildturtle



dyrus never shittalks in chat unless he's like duo'ing with saint or something.

oddone also doesn't really type anything in chat other than jungle timers. 

xpecial toxic? HAH. 

idgaf about bjergsen.

Regi doesn't stream.

lol turtle.


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I'm just salty I got Lee Sin yesterday and his free week starts tomorrow.  Oh well, at least it was only IP.



he's still well worth buying because he's one of the most fun champions in the game and one of the best junglers too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> he's still well worth buying because he's one of the most fun champions in the game and one of the best junglers too.



Yeah that's pretty much why I got him, trying to expand my jungler pool.  Plus I played him in All for One and had a blast.  Had like...7k-8k IP lying around so I decided to pick him up.

Apparently the group is called Derp Trolling btw, in case no one has mentioned it.  

I am shaking in fear.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

idk

taking down these servers is pretty legit for a hacking feat lol


----------



## Darth (Dec 30, 2013)

The hit like every server too. 

NA/EUW/EUNE/LAN/LAS/OCE/and even PBE lol.

also hit Dota and HoN servers as well.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2013)

Well yeah, not saying it isn't.  But like...Derp Trolling?  All that brainpower to hack what (I assume) is probably one of the most well protected servers in gaming and they can't think of a better name than that.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> idk
> 
> taking down these servers is pretty legit for a hacking feat lol



>have large botnet
>direct it at servers
>legit feat



pls don't be serious




also top lol cops showed up at PL's house, stream offline now.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Well yeah, not saying it isn't.  But like...Derp Trolling?  All that brainpower to hack what (I assume) is probably one of the most well protected servers in gaming and they can't think of a better name than that.



Out of curiosity what would you name yourself?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Out of curiosity what would you name yourself?



Supah Hackah-desu~!


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah that's pretty much why I got him, trying to expand my jungler pool.  Plus I played him in All for One and had a blast.  Had like...7k-8k IP lying around so I decided to pick him up.
> 
> Apparently the group is called Derp Trolling btw, in case no one has mentioned it.
> 
> I am shaking in fear.



They've taken down multiple servers and are multiple groups. Who's to say they can't take information off the servers?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They've taken down multiple servers and are multiple groups. Who's to say they can't take information off the servers?



Pretty sure that's a given at this point.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> They've taken down multiple servers and are multiple groups. Who's to say they can't take information off the servers?



because ddos'ing a server and actually hacking into it for info and shit are two completely and utterly different things ya dingus



holy shit does no one in this thread understand the slightest thing about IT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

no, considering, you know, we're not fucking students of the field like you are?

also considering the fact that they were able to call the cops to his home address, id say they are legit hackers and more than just script kiddies

i mean, you make it seem like their feat is such an easy thing to do

then why hasnt anyone done it before?


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> because ddos'ing a server and actually hacking into it for info and shit are two completely and utterly different things ya dingus
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit does no one in this thread understand the slightest thing about IT



Why would we? You make it seem to easy. Maybe you're one of them:ho


I think it takes a lot to hack a big company like Rito. So I think they got what it takes


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2013)

Because you don't want to mess around with big parties like Riot and motherfucking Disney, because they will find you, and you will go to jail.


And I really don't think they called the cops on him, pretty sure the cops are there cuz of Riot or PL himself or whatever, but at least with the purpose to track those Derp guys down considering he has been skyping and venting and chatting and whatnot with them, so they have a good shot to track them down from his place.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm too lazy to explain this myself so I'll just copy something from the Reddit thread



			
				some guy said:
			
		

> A little elaboration on how this was most likely achieved:
> In the blackhat world, there are things called "botnets". Essentially, they are viruses that stay hidden and simply use your computer for other tasks. For example, for those of you familiar with BitCoins + BitCoin Mining, there are viruses which will run BitCoin mining software on your computer silently. They don't mess up your hard drive and they don't spam "THIS IS THE FBI GIVE US BIG BUX PLS" messages. They are entirely hidden, but using some of your spare memory to make them money. With active updating of their encryption, you will literally never notice it, especially if the person behind the virus is smart and doesn't use up too much of your computer's resources. Also, there is a lot of software out there which is capable of allowing even the most programming-illiterate people to create effective viruses.
> 
> With a large enough botnet of 10-20k computers, it is possible to make some pretty severe DDoS attacks, especially if you spend some money and buy some dedicated servers (i.e. the ones normally used for hosting websites and Minecraft servers and whatnot) and add those to your botnet, since they typically have very high bandwidths.
> ...





			
				some other guy said:
			
		

> So from what I've gathered these DERP guys are trying to prove that they are super tough hackers and can take down any server they want. What I don't get is how that makes them super tough hackers.
> 
> Club Penguin and LoL servers are specified for a certain amount of traffic; of course they're easy to take down. It's not a huge feat to DDoS a game server. The fact that Disney can sue your ass off if you take down their servers maliciously is usually enough of a deterrent.
> 
> It's like if I jump on a bouncy castle with pointy cleats. Yeah it's going to pop, because it's made for socks, not metal cleats. I'm not proving anything about the toughness of the bouncy castle by misusing it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

PL said that the cops were called in response to a "hostage" situation

i really dont think PL or Riot would have informed the authorities of the situation in such a manner in which it can be described as such


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Well some group was confident enough to do it Didi:ho


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> PL said that the cops were called in response to a "hostage" situation
> 
> i really dont think PL or Riot would have informed the authorities of the situation in such a manner in which it can be described as such





Original Sin said:


> He's obviously the victim/*hostage*. They are doing this for fun and he has to follow their rules which was beat them in a game of dota 2 or the servers shut down again.



Obviously OS called the cops

it all makes sense now






OR DOES IT



Original Sin said:


> Well some group was confident enough to do it Didi:ho



feels like you haven't read a single thing I posted


who knows, maybe they're skilled enough to hide all their tracks from the ddos attacks

but I severely fucking doubt it cuz that's close to impossible nowadays with all the present technology


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll just ask someone i know in IT:ho


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

WTF

i go afk for a few hours, and all this happens?

i always miss out on the fun



Bioness said:


> Then he just has to stop broadcasting, the fact that he is attempting to make money off of this and he causing them to switch to other servers should be cause enough.



eh, chances are, if he wasn't 'compliant', they'd have either done more or just moved onto a different person who was more entertaining.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Nightblue is toxic?

I never see him saying mean things when I tune in....

Toxic is saying "so and so is giving me cancer, you all are fucking cunts and grow a pair , etc."

in general having a sailor's mouth and the rage of a hulk.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

22 min queue

gg


----------



## Chad (Dec 30, 2013)

19 minutes for me


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> because ddos'ing a server and actually hacking into it for info and shit are two completely and utterly different things ya dingus
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit does no one in this thread understand the slightest thing about IT


I took a ethics in technology class, so I feel you bro.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> PL said that the cops were called in response to a "hostage" situation
> 
> i really dont think PL or Riot would have informed the authorities of the situation in such a manner in which it can be described as such



PhantomL0rd is a massive attention whore, as Didi pointed out it was a DDOS attack, not hacking. During the stream PhantomL0rd claimed one of his accounts was hacked and then that his headphones were hacked, and guess what? The sheep ate that shit up.

PhantomL0rd had his accounts all linked to his Twitch. It not some feat to locate him either, the authorities just have to contact one of those accounts (Twitch, Facebook, etc) and get the information as they are investigating a crime. 

If the cops showed up it would be because Disney and Riot and whoever else is about to have a nice piece of PhantomL0rd's ass.


Original Sin said:


> I'll just ask someone i know in IT:ho



Or use Google.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2013)

Queue was 22 minutes.

Now at 18 minutes.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

What rank is this phantom lord?


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

OH SHIT

i was watching this dude's stream for a sec a few hours ago, the game was like frozen and he was in a chat

lol


----------



## Guiness (Dec 30, 2013)

wat

you never heard of phantomlord?

rem pls

but to answer your question, he is a high elo player. diamond 1.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm suppose to know of every high elo player?

the fuck

WAIT TILL THEY GET A LOAD OF ME

(in s4, joker quote ^)


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

if you are going to DDOS do it to a company that deserves it or for political social awareness.

Go after the #$%^.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> What rank is this phantom lord?



His rank clearly doesn't reflect his intelligence, not that rank reflects intelligence to begin with.

In other news I am now reminded that Club Penguin exists.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Is Bioness Outlet a gaping a hole?

just uh curious

j/k


----------



## Taco (Dec 30, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS: PL is a money whore

Forreal if Riot doesn't perma this idiot I will be disappointed. He pretty much got OCE (and Dota 2 but riot doesnt care about dota 2) ddos'd. Now hes gonna play the "cops were at my house" sob story, get another 20k in donations after crying on stream again, and continue to be the attention whore he is

why do people watch him again?


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm position 1 in que yet not in  

ok


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Taco said:


> BREAKING NEWS: PL is a money whore
> 
> Forreal if Riot doesn't perma this idiot I will be disappointed. He pretty much got OCE (and Dota 2 but riot doesnt care about dota 2) ddos'd. Now hes gonna play the "cops were at my house" sob story, get another 20k in donations after crying on stream again, and continue to be the attention whore he is
> 
> why do people watch him again?



definitely the best music of any streamer


----------



## Taco (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> definitely the best music of any streamer



dont forget all the screaming and raging right? angsty teens love him!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I'm position 1 in que yet not in
> 
> ok



Same        !


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Taco said:


> dont forget all the screaming and raging right? angsty teens love him!



isnt that why people love theoddone?


----------



## Chad (Dec 30, 2013)

My approximate wait time has been 1 second for 10 minutes now.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty much not getting in ;x
Feels like a sleep over at an all girl's catholic school

sigh

i want in so bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

np smurfing on LAN with my based 30 ping


----------



## Shozan (Dec 30, 2013)

I was out for the day and just read a bunch of crazy shit with ddos and stuff. What happened?


----------



## Treerone (Dec 30, 2013)

PL's a douche.

What else is new?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Who are you, Taco?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I'm position 1 in que yet not in
> 
> ok





Astral said:


> My approximate wait time has been 1 second for 10 minutes now.



Nuh uh I'm 1st in queue


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

yellowpete and krepo have the best music of any streamers, i can say that without ever having watched this 'phantomlords' stream


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

also this is great

na all this trouble and euw fine

yay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

ur opinion is invalid and also ur tiger looks stupid


----------



## Taco (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Who are you, Taco?



im me, who are you?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur opinion is invalid and also ur tiger looks stupid



my tiger is amazing, stfu 

also just finished star trek: enterprise, made me sad. now idk if i wanna watch something else or go onto ds9


----------



## Shozan (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to go to reddit and make a thread with "How all of this is a setup for the next champion reveal" and then have a gif of Phreak dancing.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> yellowpete and krepo have the best music of any streamers, i can say that without ever having watched this 'phantomlords' stream



It depends on your taste

DLift have almost the same taste as me: Nujabes, and that kind of chill stuff i Like.

Bjergsen is that 2000 Hard Rock kid + some random shit

PL is Heavy Metal and whatnot

Trick is Hip Hop and Rap

I'd never catched Krepo nor Yellowpete in stream, so i can't tell about them


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally in game

ZERO friends online



Shozan said:


> It depends on your taste
> 
> DLift have almost the same taste as me: Nujabes, and that kind of chill stuff i Like.
> 
> ...




Nujabes and chill shit is awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

been listening to some Prodigy lately tho


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

I am also me.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Who are you, Taco?


Anderson Cooper from CNN.

Liberal trash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

well

0 friends online

but i apparently dont even have any friends 

i wonder if this is permanent


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

is ColingPTT any of you guys?

they added me on LoL and i have no idea who they are and they won't speak to me

this is creepy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

no its not permanent 

sadtimes that woulda been hella troll


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

BUT WILL YOU GET RP COMPENSATION NOW?


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

lack of friends disturbs me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

and disconnected from pvp.net again 

rekt


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

as much as i hated him
best riven NA had some pretty good music

when he started playing music from the black on both sides album i was like damn why is this 14 year old more cultured in hip hop then 99% of hip hop fans


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Feel the pain of EUW players for the past 2 years.


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

ditto :/

1 game i got to play

only me and top lane called lanes and this retard picks fizz instead of adc and we have no jungler but a nidalee

weirdest shit ever.


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

> Feel the pain of EUW players for the past 2 years.



yeah but we didn't commit the crime of living in europe


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah but we didn't commit the crime of living in europe


[YOUTUBE]1YCOT5LasKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

impossible

all black people suck at LoL

>see bobbyhankhill


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

i mean its hard to have good mechanics when one of your hands is occupied holding a drumstick


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

yeah but we got them basketball mechanics


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

where dunking actually gets u paid considerably


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

αce said:


> yeah but we didn't commit the crime of living in europe



you say that, but i swear, every bit of music you post about in this thread is british!


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

> you say that, but i swear, every bit of music you post about in this thread is british!



touche

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EIeUlvHAiM[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> i mean its hard to have good mechanics when one of your hands is occupied holding a drumstick


  koreans love fried chicken....

so

blacks must be top tier at esports?!?!


we need an all african american na team1!!!!1


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

αce said:


> touche
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EIeUlvHAiM[/youtube]



I absolutely love that song


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

good 
now go listen to the entire album son


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

If you can't play league we can play a fun online board game


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

αce said:


> good
> now go listen to the entire album son



I have the entire album saved already. I actually got into Florence + the Machine after watching a Puella Magi Madoka MagicaAMV.

[YOUTUBE]fJ8JRfsurt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

thank god that album is sex


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If you can't play league we can play a fun online board game



>fun
>board game

pick one


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

> >fun
> >board game
> 
> pick one



yo dont hate
but yeah online board games probably suck
has to be in person makes it so much better

monopoly doe


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone want to play The Settlers of Catan?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

αce said:


> touche
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EIeUlvHAiM[/youtube]



dog days was the one i loved

and i remember when like kiss with a fist was first out, everyone listening to it

that was a bad year

not cause of the song, was just a bad year and it reminds me of it


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

you guys wont know till you try. Will wait 5 mins and we'll see what happens.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

<playing on EU

sweg

also

monopoly would be a fun game if the game didnt fucking take 6 hours to finish

then again last time i played it was with a bunch of drunk cubans


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 30, 2013)

Board games are actually fun as fuck, fuck you WAD.

Also, 2 randoms we get, 1 is AFK from level 1 and the other goes 0-8 on Vayne.

HOW SURPRISED I AM.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

ace kun why did you leave?


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

dog days are over was the most famous yeah
although that album was surprisingly dark


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> you guys wont know till you try. Will wait 5 mins and we'll see what happens.



What the fuck kind of sex up is that 

I mean set up...


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

hmm i can't talk in the chat.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

you listen to emile sande ace?


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

No i can't talk in chat for some reason, Bio.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2013)

αce said:


> dog days are over was the most famous yeah
> although that album was surprisingly dark



Considering that song is about the Rapture, that's not surprising.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm going easy on you btw, cuz it's no fun being destroyed in the first game.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't even know what I'm doing.

And by the way I need to go to sleep soon, so this will be our only game.


----------



## αce (Dec 30, 2013)

no chausie
ill check her out

later


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Lol you had an orgy with cowboys:ho


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Welp, next time i'll try if there is a next time.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

That I did 

And yay I won 

Well I can do 1 more, maybe...


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it would be more fun with more people that way we can kill each other and you wouldn't feel so bad after i win.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think it would be more fun with more people that way we can kill each other and you wouldn't feel so bad after i win.



True, maybe another time. That game was...different, a good different.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

NO one trusted me. Fak you ace-kun.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 30, 2013)

αce said:


> no chausie
> ill check her out
> 
> later



you should! she's great


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

GAME TOO CLOSE, good thing Nid, Akali and Vayne are OP as fuck late game.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

i was there too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

i only flamed once

and it was humorous because i said fiddle had no brain, based scarecrow irony


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

You said he was trash, and garbage.

You insulted him like 5 times within 5 min.

You shitter, don't go acting like it was less.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

flaming is the act of insulting someone, which is speaking of their character (saying he wa brainless)

saying he was trash/garbage was just the subjective truth


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

You're a cunt and deserve a neg.

So here, have a neg.

EDIT: Need to spread, nvm.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> flaming is the act of insulting someone, which is speaking of their character (saying he wa brainless)
> 
> saying he was trash/garbage was just the subjective truth



the nid has a point tbh

you weren't giving tips or anything, you were shit talking him in all chat


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

phantomlord is talking about the stupid stuff


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA THIS STORY

undercover pizza policeman

and sniper behind cover


hahahahahaa


----------



## Shozan (Dec 31, 2013)

He must be making that shit up, can't believe they do that shit for an unconfirmed hostage situation.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

Shozan said:


> He must be making that shit up, can't believe they do that shit for an unconfirmed hostage situation.


eh i believe him,

when police get a call like that they usually all show up and swarm, because they have nothing better to do and its exciting for them....


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

A cop just called,

wow

I would close the stream, and shit.

his public info is being abused 

or he needs to move, this is hilarious.

edit:

Ranked is enabled on NA.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 31, 2013)

poor friend, they leaked his personal info and now is hell to pay the next few days for him


----------



## Shozan (Dec 31, 2013)

....



> These Derp guys just got skys and are selling his accounts how scumbag can you get.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

4 cops came,

and the fire department was called.

The hacker is watching his stream I bet and he pretty much called on purpose. This is very amusing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If you can't play league we can play a fun online board game





Vae said:


> You're a cunt and deserve a neg.
> 
> So here, have a neg.
> 
> EDIT: Need to spread, nvm.



get rekt



Chausie said:


> the nid has a point tbh
> 
> you weren't giving tips or anything, you were shit talking him in all chat



it made me feel good tho 

i did apologize after tho

how many people apologize for getting mad besides me?

thats right

no one

i am the only one with the presence of mind to realize i was a jerk

im da best



Shozan said:


> ....



they are now my heroes


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlike you, I don't flame people in game so I don't even have to say I'm sorry.

Next level.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

i dont usually flame people either

i just tell them theyre bad np


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol he just said he is scared.

and apologizes

LOL


----------



## Shozan (Dec 31, 2013)

PL scared as fuck. Sometimes you shouldn't be a thirsty mofo dude!


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

ye..

seems this guy really knows how to sell a story. it's like one of those stupid fake reality tv shows, just on stream


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

IN MORE INTERESTING NEWS

Sherlock is out tomorrow!


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ye..
> 
> seems this guy really knows how to sell a story. it's like one of those stupid fake reality tv shows, just on stream



but the hackers are legit though.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

So what are all you boring people doing for new years eve?


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

Either do nothing or go downtown where the weird people lurk at night.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

My months spent on LoL divided by my money spent tells me I've spent an average of 30 dollars per month on LoL.

WORTH.


----------



## Nim (Dec 31, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> No one responds to my puppy
> 
> You all have no souls



You have to post cats! 



Vae said:


> So what are all you boring people doing for new years eve?



Mr Nim and I ordered A LOT of sushi pek

[YOUTUBE]l8JCX9E0bEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

soon gonna be 48 hours since i've been awake

i must be transforming


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

so like
the based teams
feeding like crazy

all negative
pls

that ziggs ult tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 31, 2013)

αce said:


> so like
> the based teams
> feeding like crazy
> 
> ...



I was dc'ing the whole game. I have a legitimate excuse.

Plus I stole baron for you guys.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

the games tonight

have been stressful on so many levels

cant believe we almsot won that yasuo game tho l0l


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

so this movie is 3 hours and this whore doesn't know she's a lesbian yet
well she got super aroused by a woman across the street so idk how she didn't notice


time to continue


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

well she just masturbated to said woman in a wet dream so i guess she kinda knows?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

[youtube]QL9Ow7FTgsA[/youtube]

This clip never gets old.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

wow this movie is not in the least bit censored
i just saw a full penis


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> So what are all you boring people doing for new years eve?


@ church with the other hundreds of people

then soup at 1am
~_____~


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 31, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Mr Nim and I ordered A LOT of sushi pek



I ordered. :I



αce said:


> wow this movie is not in the least bit censored
> i just saw a full penis



Wash your eyes!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

yasuo is a neat champ. laning against pantheon was a pain though, for real. ended up losing lane but outscaled him. pretty muched wrecked dat shyvana 1v1.

this was my item order

shiv > botrk > randuins > IE > GA

i rushed BoTRK cuz shyv was fed as fck by 20 mins cuz rengar somehow failed hard against her. i rushed randuins for more surviviablity cuz alistar wasnt going tank and rengar pretty much split push for the first 30 mins. Then I completed IE and GA for obvious reasons.

how would one build Yasuo in standard situations though?

whats hilarious though is that i was 3/6/1 at first  then i had to put on my thinking shoes. i got a glimpse of what WAD feels sometimes, hue


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> So what are all you boring people doing for new years eve?



Celebrate it with a bunch of friends at a friend's place

After midnight, either go to a different friend who lives in a flat who has invited us to come then, or go to the city centre to party (even tho that'll be mad crowded)



One thing I know certain is that as always, january 1st will be spent hungover


----------



## Weapon (Dec 31, 2013)

I hate how all my friends still play this game, so annoying and over it. Been playing it for heaps long and I was hoping the Season 4 changes would be good enough to make me want to play seriously again but they're just changes that have no effect and you can win games and play SR without them.

For me it's only fun to spectate now, I only usually watch Sirhcez and a few others. Keen to watch the LCS (NA) when that starts up again.

What's the NF players ratings anyways on here


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EyARHscb8mU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

my grungle is fucking king just saiyan




			
				Weaponess said:
			
		

> I hate how all my friends still play this game, so annoying and over it. Been playing it for *heaps* long and I was hoping the Season 4 changes would be good enough to make me want to play seriously again but they're just changes that have no effect and you can win games and play SR without them.
> 
> For me it's only fun to spectate now, I only usually watch Sirhcez and a few others. Keen to watch the LCS (NA) when that starts up again.
> 
> What's the NF players ratings anyways on here





> *Location: Australia*



lol

allo m8

plat 1 trash here

formerly d2 trash

challenger in s4 doe

datteboyo~~~


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

4N said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




statik, ie, a sustain item of bt or botrk or hydra then ga or last whisper depending on the situation.

Pretty sure you would know what to do seeing how you handled yourself in that game man. 

gj!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

and kyle there is no standard yasuo build

its all dependent on the lane, their champs, and the necessity for tankiness or damage

IE/shiv is core thats about it


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I hate how all my friends still play this game, so annoying and over it. Been playing it for heaps long and I was hoping the Season 4 changes would be good enough to make me want to play seriously again but they're just changes that have no effect and you can win games and play SR without them.
> 
> For me it's only fun to spectate now, I only usually watch Sirhcez and a few others. Keen to watch the LCS (NA) when that starts up again.
> 
> What's the NF players ratings anyways on here




>only watching one of the leagues
>that only one being the NA one


maximum pleb


*Spoiler*: __ 



silver 1 trash reporting in

but I rarely play ranked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

also on a completely unrelated note

i might have said once i think it was ITT

that kate upton was overrated

i was being retarded i would definitely give her the d


----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> also on a completely unrelated note
> 
> i might have said once i think it was ITT
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

kinda gay if kate upton overrated....

like super gay


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> So what are all you boring people doing for new years eve?



Lately all of my friends that are on a vacation right now from school/work have been inviting me to hang out these past few days because they're going to be busy working on new years eve (sucks for them). So later today, I'm just gonna chill at home for new years eve and then on New Years Day, I'm celebrating my birthday with my brother.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

kate upton makes my pee pee go up


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

αce said:


> kate upton makes my pee pee go up



wat is a pee pee? o.O


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

4N said:


> wat is a pee pee? o.O



Pee pee is penis.

Are you serious, Kyle?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I hate how all my friends still play this game, so annoying and over it. Been playing it for heaps long and I was hoping the Season 4 changes would be good enough to make me want to play seriously again but they're just changes that have no effect and you can win games and play SR without them.
> 
> For me it's only fun to spectate now, I only usually watch Sirhcez and a few others. Keen to watch the LCS (NA) when that starts up again.
> 
> What's the NF players ratings anyways on here



Plat 5 shitter, haven't touched solo queue on my main in 2 months properly.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pee pee is penis.
> 
> Are you serious, Kyle?



WAT NO WAY


*Spoiler*: __ 








real men straight out say PENIS or DICK. 

ace hanging around those azn girls a bit too much.


----------



## Maerala (Dec 31, 2013)

Okay. I've peed four times in 2 hours.

Am I dying?


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

4N said:


> WAT NO WAY
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Oh please,

we are all fucking kidding around here right?@


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

RIGHT BECAUSE I HAVE A WEE WEE  THIS LONG


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 31, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Okay. I've peed four times in 2 hours.
> 
> Am I dying?



Not unless you're peeing blood.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

just played a game with a nsus

40 mins into the game
he had like 114 cs and 6 stacks on Q

unreal, fucking miracle we won.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

Dat Shougo Makishimi tho. 


WAD said:


> also on a completely unrelated note
> 
> i might have said once i think it was ITT
> 
> ...



errr. Luckily for you I don't remember seeing that post otherwise I would have called you GAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Infamy (Dec 31, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I hate how all my friends still play this game, so annoying and over it. Been playing it for heaps long and I was hoping the Season 4 changes would be good enough to make me want to play seriously again but they're just changes that have no effect and you can win games and play SR without them.
> 
> For me it's only fun to spectate now, I only usually watch Sirhcez and a few others. Keen to watch the LCS (NA) when that starts up again.
> 
> What's the NF players ratings anyways on here



Diamond 1
Season 4 sucks even more than season 3, season 2 will always be the best atmogs ftw


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

I dunno I'm liking Season 4 so far. Supports being strong is nice even though all the adc mains really hate the current meta because they still get oneshot by everything, tops and supports now included lol. 

dragon and buff changes are legit. blue buff with 20% cdr was always too strong. extra jungle camp is silly imo but it adds another level of depth to the jungle at least. 

spell vamp changes are literally the only thing i have a problem with. new wota sucks ass. gunblade is too niche to build on mages. 

assassins have phased out of top lane which makes me sad. but overall season 4 isn't so bad.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

>get to dia 3, on my way to dia 1 70+ points heaven
>let EU dia 1 mate play on my US acc
>demoted to dia 5
>every game is me + 4 hitlers vs SKT1
>iwishtodie.jpg


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> >get to dia 3, on my way to dia 1 70+ points heaven
> >let EU dia 1 mate play on my US acc
> >demoted to dia 5
> >every game is me + 4 hitlers vs SKT1
> >iwishtodie.jpg



Summoner name?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> Summoner name?



Dia acc *Some Random Mofo*

Acc I play on mostly *Mifec*

Smurf which probably decayed to hell *MitjaX*

Online on Mifec right now.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Dia acc *Some Random Mofo*
> 
> Acc I play on mostly *Mifec*
> 
> ...



I'm "TheCircleOfLife" on EUW. I don't really play on NA but a bunch of people here do. I'm sitting at Plat 3 atm, trying to get back into Plat 2. Add me if you want to play some premades.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'm "TheCircleOfLife" on EUW. I don't really play on NA but a bunch of people here do. I'm sitting at Plat 3 atm, trying to get back into Plat 2. Add me if you want to play some premades.



My Mifec acc was tranfered to NA after I got fed up with EUW. No EUW accs.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

NA still master race, confirmed. Was a bit worried we lost some rep after yesterday's debacle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

the only thing stupid about this meta is the rengar/Shyvana/mundo top trinity

but np ban them out and game is enjoyable


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

watching wildturtle's stream right now is hilarious as fck

like, these guys get shat on for all of the game and seem to be coming in for the win after some teamfights 

Nien mvp that game for his efforts, np


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> >get to dia 3, on my way to dia 1 70+ points heaven
> >let EU dia 1 mate play on my US acc
> >demoted to dia 5
> >every game is me + 4 hitlers vs SKT1
> >iwishtodie.jpg



Oooh, you'll be like what, our 4th or 5th Diamond in this thread.

Welcome, and enjoy your stay ^.^

Well that was weird.
If you do plan on ever playing on EUW do tell us so we can have a game or two.


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

Kate Upton is overrated, but i'd still tap that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

[YouTube]Doicft9FjEk[/YouTube]

Lol I'd spend the rest of the game BMing him


----------



## Morglay (Dec 31, 2013)

My bro's Lee sin is mobafire worthy. Behind? Low CS? Lots of failed ganks? Tons of deaths? Time to steal mids farm and go: Full AD man mode. BT+Hydra, no boots, no golem. 15/3 gg enemy surrender. Was facepalm constantly.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

fuck

so many afkers, so many shitty bronze players, so many trolls

some part of me wished those hackers kept league down


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> fuck
> 
> so many afkers, so many shitty bronze players, so many trolls
> 
> some part of me wished those hackers kept league down



i thought you were gold ranked.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

im silver 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

idk if my soul can take league today
yesterday was the hardest series of games
it would have been epic if we won that yasuo game tho
we were down like 16-45 and at least 25k gold


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

actually ill reconsider my "never again bot" status
ill gladly malph support if we have a yasuo
otherwise ill do some bruiser bot lane
not playing ADC ever tho ill do some bruiser bot...or AP trist


----------



## Treerone (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> [youtube]Doicft9FjEk[/youtube]
> 
> Lol I'd spend the rest of the game BMing him



That's embarrassing.

I always fail jump over walls as Kha'zix as well for some reason.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> actually ill reconsider my "never again bot" status
> ill gladly malph support if we have a yasuo
> otherwise ill do some bruiser bot lane
> not playing ADC ever tho ill do some bruiser bot...or AP trist



Just play LB in every lane like me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

my LB is fairly notorious for getting scarily fed but losing the game anyways
id like to remedy that for s4 though because i love her playstyle


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

what do you do when you don't want to play league yet you don't have anything else to play


....666th post


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Phanalax said:


> what do you do when you don't want to play league yet you don't have anything else to play
> 
> 
> ....666th post



Drink or call your gf? Or read something? But mostly just drink.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

i mean like
there's a world of possibilities man


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

You guys going anywhere for NY?


----------



## Maerala (Dec 31, 2013)

Holy balls, the Percy Jackson movies are so fucking bad. First time seeing them. Cancer on  a fucking stick.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

oh wow, first ranked game on my smurf.

last pick. annie support, first pick took mid, second+third top and adc, leaving me to either jungle or support and I suck ass as jungling so I went support. ADC is draven, played way too aggressive and getting caught by thresh constantly. 0/3/0 by 9 minutes. All mid game our top (who was swain, wtf), fed mundo 1 by 1 every few minutes. I even said in the beginning to ban mundo but noooo rengar is more important. Our fed lux holds up until late game. I land a 4 MAN TIBBERS STUN and my team decides to go back as they were low. Who cares if you're low, if the kat is stunned along with 3 more of them that's huge room for an ace. Then our swain miraculously decides baron would be a good idea, I know that's its warded however, I tell him its warded and he says 'hurr you can just clear it'. well no shit, even if I clear the ward they still know you're there. so they got us a baron, ace, gg.

im playing my main again. XD


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Holy balls, the Percy Jackson movies are so fucking bad. First time seeing them. Cancer on  a fucking stick.



its cliche but hte books are much better. reading the book after watching the movie made me sad at the potential


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

I dont think the first movie even mentioned Cronos.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 31, 2013)

someone said my name


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

^

[YouTube]Lz20bOUNRxA[/YouTube]

GOD TIER champion


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

people really need to learn when to use "1v5"....


----------



## Cronos (Dec 31, 2013)

i dont get it, how does that relate to my post


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

it was a 1v5, regardless if they were all low


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

he pointed an arrow at your post and used 

what is there to not get?


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> it was a 1v5, regardless if they were all low



it was a 5v5 where kat waited until her team died, then cleaned up after the enemy had used ults/summoners/CD's. 

That was most definitely not a 1v5.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

she

one person 

fought against 5 people

by herself 

cooldowns are irrelevant

or will we discount a 1v5 like the riven one a few weeks back because few didn't have their summoners?

in the strict and literal sense of definition, this was a 1v5

so all this huff and puff people do adjusting their Internet monacles and saying it's not impressive is incredibly ludicrous because it was and if you don't think so id like to see you replicate that result


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> she
> 
> one person
> 
> ...



wat.

no.

that riven 1v5 was a legit 1v5 because from the start of the engage to it's end she was 1V5.

In this one, Kat 5v5'd with her team until they all died/recalled and she cleaned up. 

It was a 5v5 ffs.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

yeah it was more of a cleanup


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

i think they shut down the servers again.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

Hady is 100% correct, that wasn't a 1v5 at all.

Don't be stupid WAD, a 1v5 means you take them all down from full HP by yourself.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

i mean it was still a 1v5 cleanup that was impressive as hell(if that q didnt kill the first person she woulda died instantly) but i wouldnt consider that a 1v5 the same as the riven 1v5


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

I would like to post this so you foreigners can see what stupidity you are missing from murica


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

okay my queue is over 20000.

..what happened now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

its

still

a 1v5


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

It's a 1v5 no matter how low they were rofl. I get what you guys are saying but it's a 1v5. Guy went in with zero support, no peel and killed 5 weakened players, after his team was dead.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> its
> 
> still
> 
> a 1v5



Not

it's

not.

Because she didn't kill 5 people without help, meaning she didn't 1v5.

The meaning of 1v5ing means you take out 5 people, on your own, without help.
He had help getting them low enough for the resets, his team might even have won the fight without that flashy play if he didn't back out like a bitch and wait until his entire team died.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

uh
no one specified that they weren't low

there were 5 enemies
he was one

thus a 1v5

yes had help
still 1v5
cuz
1
vs
5


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

ur a 1v5                                       .


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

good lord you guys


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2013)

It's not a 1 vs 5....it was a 5 vs 5 and she was the last one standing.

Your teammates dying doesn't mean it was a 1 vs 5. It was the same exact battle, for the same exact space, for the same objectives, involving the same champs who never left the scene to heal/farm/buy - and they were all low...from the damage her teammates did in the same exact fight o.O


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

not that it matters
blue is the warmest color


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys, I just won a 1 vs 5 with Karthus!!! I'm a pro!


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

oh wow i feel bad i wrote colour wrong
fuck me
americans turning me into one of them


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

The 3 of you are retarded and need to get the fuck out.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

TAKES A RETARD TO KNOW A RETARD


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

So you admit you're a retard.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

i accept what i am


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

fite me irl


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> So you admit you're a retard.



fite me irl I'm black.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

my dad can beat up ur dad m8


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

So we have 3 ^ (use bro) in this thread that want to fite me IRL now?

Fine, I'll take you all on.

You can't be that tough if you ended up in slavery anyway.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

im not black jokes on u


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> So we have 3 ^ (use bro) in this thread that want to fite me IRL now?
> 
> Fine, I'll take you all on.
> 
> You can't be that tough if you ended up in slavery anyway.



I see my ruse didn't work, I'm actually white but sure I'll fite you, behind the starbucks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2013)

sweden is the bastion of toughness.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

this thread
needs the goat album

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsjevMbPqW0[/youtube]



> So we have 3 ^ (use bro) in this thread that want to fite me IRL now?
> 
> Fine, I'll take you all on.
> 
> You can't be that tough if you ended up in slavery anyway.



jokes on you
my ancestors were never slaves

cuz not western african

huehuehuehue education op
i


----------



## Cronos (Dec 31, 2013)

you guys are my favorite retards


----------



## Cronos (Dec 31, 2013)

not         really


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Let me make an analogy.

You and your mates get into a rumble with some other gang of hooligans. In the process you are bruised and battered and you back off having the wind knocked out of you as you watch the rest of your comrades get knocked out. As the last one falls, still bloody, you decide to go back into the fray with reckless abandon. You are bloodied and exhausted but so are they. You proceed to drop the first guy as he and his 4 friends turn their attention on you. With a surge of adrenaline giving you a second wind, you move like a demon from one guy to the next, beating their asses. Five men were standing against you, now they're all on the ground.

You can qualify this argument all you want (they were low/exhausted), in which case you can nitpick the stupidest conditions (I.E the Riven, she was fed/had a knife, they didnt have summoners, lower level) but you can't QUANTIFY the argument which was it was a 1v5, regardless of how impressive it was.

Now concede.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> Let me make an analogy.
> 
> You and your mates get into a rumble with some other gang of hooligans. In the process you are bruised and battered and you back off having the wind knocked out of you as you watch the rest of your comrades get knocked out. As the last one falls, still bloody, you decide to go back into the fray with reckless abandon. You are bloodied and exhausted but so are they. You proceed to drop the first guy as he and his 4 friends turn their attention on you. With a surge of adrenaline giving you a second wind, you move like a demon from one guy to the next, beating their asses. Five men were standing against you, now they're all on the ground.
> 
> ...




rofl, are you actually using a real life fight as an analogy? you nerds know no limits.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

> not         really



you share the tears of blaze and clg fans
you are my brother by default


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

αce said:


> you share the tears of blaze and clg fans
> you are my brother by default



clg actually still has fans?


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL WAD PLS
K MORE GREAT ALBUM SONGS TO EASE THE TENSION
the goat album of the last decade

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b_IHjWXbuM[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> clg actually still has fans?



we may be few in number but we still exist


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> rofl, are you actually using a real life fight as an analogy? you nerds know no limits.



>defaulting to ad hominems because you can't dispute 

bow down


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

> clg actually still has fans?



well like
if you are going to like an NA team
id rather like the team with likeable people

like....who else in NA could i possibly like


c9? lol no. meteos and sneaky are little bitches irl. hai is annoying as fuck and balls is a hobbit.
tsm?  lol no. burger king is toxic as fuck. wildturtle has voluntary autism.  dyrus' entire lazy attitutde is just stupid and xpecial is cringe worthy  whenever he talks. also fuck oddone cuz fuck oddone

i guess vulcun or xdgaeggdage or w.e. isn't that bad


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

xdg is fine except zuna is a mongrel


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

the yung bloodwater tho
better than xpecial on some days


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> >defaulting to ad hominems because you can't dispute
> 
> bow down



It's hard to dispute something that makes no sense. You might as well make your analogy for the game of Monopoly or Bingo while you're at it.

Hit points are a rule. There is no equivalent to having low hit points in real life, which makes your point not only insanely bias but really stupid. Rofl at thinking because you are battered that is the same thing as having low hp in league of legends, or even a comparable thing.


Also, I could just warp your long message to make my point look better. Imagine you are in a fight, and you freeze up and watch out of fear after getting a few scratches to your face.

Everyone else has their limbs blown off during the fight. As soon as your last ally dies, you take out the machine gun you were hiding under your trench coat, and execute the limbless people. 


Or...


We could go back to my Karthus point. Replace Karthus with Katarina, I don't think most people would call Karthus ulting for a penta kill at the end of a team fight a 1 vs 5.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

on a lot of days actually
the only reason zuna even survived laning phase is because of bloodwater


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

4N said:


> we may be few in number but we still exist


I applaud your dedication.


αce said:


> well like
> if you are going to like an NA team
> id rather like the team with likeable people
> 
> ...



I will cheer for Murica 5 aka Gambit.

I'm pretty sure turtle has the downs and dyrus the autisms though. Oddone looks like Gollum.(carbon copy)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

it's not a rule because the conditions don't matter fool

it's one person

versus 

five

That is the only argument


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

ace get online and lets suck at dota


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

ok one sec


----------



## Maerala (Dec 31, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ace get online and lets suck at dota



Fuck you.



αce said:


> ok one sec



And you.


----------



## Nim (Dec 31, 2013)

I think it's more like a 1 vs 1 and 4 afk or something, because it seemed like ez was the only one attacking her /end of discussion input


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

Going back to what i said 100 pages ago. Someone besides me should read The Gamer. It's better than it looks. Like TOG.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2013)

damn darth, you begging other people to neg me? its not that serious bro.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Going back to what i said 100 pages ago. Someone besides me should read The Gamer. It's better than it looks. Like TOG.



It's mostly ok, but nothing impressive.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> damn darth, you begging other people to neg me? its not that serious bro.



What are you talking about? I didn't beg anyone to do shit.


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> It's mostly ok, but nothing impressive.



It just started so it's interesting to see what's in store. Especially an MC with an interesting OP power.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It just started so it's interesting to see what's in store. Especially an MC with an interesting OP power.



Yeah it has potential to be pretty good. Magician is still my fav webtoon.


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't heard much good about magician. It's like toriko in the sense that it's popular but at the same time not so popular.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2013)

1v5 should imo be considered when the person fought all 5 enemies ALONE. However, if Darius comes at th end of the the fight when everyone is at less than 500 HP its nothing fucking impressive. It.would technically be 1v5 but if you connsider that impressive or good...

Havent watched the video just sayin


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I haven't heard much good about magician. It's like toriko in the sense that it's popular but at the same time not so popular.



The only bad thing about it is the art in the first 100 chaps, the charachter development is simply amazing. Also Enzu is a beast.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

went 29-3
although i dont feel good because i played riki against level 1's
im still really bad at dota sadly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

home

getting on league


----------



## Morglay (Dec 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> So we have 3 ^ (use bro) in this thread that want to fite me IRL now?
> 
> This is my wet dream.



Who is the 3rd?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> home
> 
> getting on league



add me my black friend, I am on Mifec atm.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

dat NA or EUW


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

Morglay, Ace and Kyle.

3 ^ (use bro).


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> dat NA or EUW



I don't have a EUW acc, it's NA


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

VBD
4

get rekt


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

VBD never said he'd fite me IRL.

On another note, I cancelled the party I was gonna go to, I'm half dead already and I can't go because I'll fall asleep there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

is actually an emote now real


----------



## Nim (Dec 31, 2013)

yay now I can spam doge meme texts AND post an icon which fits the text


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> is actually an emote now real





Nim♥ said:


> yay now I can spam doge meme texts AND post an icon which fits the text






































Where is grumpy cat emoticon?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Where is grumpy cat emoticon?


No grumpy cat but have "You think this is a motherfucking game cat" instead


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

This thread never fails to disappoint.


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

btw, am i wrong to say annie is really strong against yasuo?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> btw, am i wrong to say annie is really strong



nope u r rite


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

This show Kyousougiga. Literally everything wrong because of a horny monk and rabbit/buddha. Though i don't fully get the 13 parallels thing.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I think it's more like a 1 vs 1 and 4 afk or something, because it seemed like ez was the only one attacking her /end of discussion input



i think nim is the correct one here

did you check out emeli sande ace?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 31, 2013)

Is it bad to drink alcohol with a bruised kidney?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

you have a bruised kidney?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 31, 2013)

Well it was a bruised kidney last time it happened so I concluded it is.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

why is it bruised? what did you do to cause this


----------



## Morglay (Dec 31, 2013)

A fat guy fell on top of me in the pub on the 27th I think, been peeing blood all week. It happened before after getting booted there in a football match a couple of years back.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

did the doge meme come about because of league cuz i nheard of it before that. :s


also obligatory


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

then i'd say yes. yes it is a bad idea to drink alcohol with a bruised kidney.

also get that checked before something serious goes wrong.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah generally you should avoid drinking when you have kidney issues


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Is it bad to drink alcohol with a bruised kidney?



It's never a bad idea to drink alcohol, well depends on what you got actually


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

You should avoid drinking. Making ones self like alcohol's horrid taste seems retarded.


----------



## αce (Dec 31, 2013)

u dont drink alcohol for the taste genius


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

There are better ways to get high/crazy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

Thats questionable


----------



## Morglay (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You should avoid drinking. Making ones self like alcohol's horrid taste seems retarded.



You don't like the taste of alcohol? Just general alcohol or a specific drink?


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

I've had Budweiser, budlight, Heineken, and vodka, and tequila. It's all an acquired taste



> Thats questionable


Smoke weed. 420blazeitfaggot


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2013)

Different vodka and tequila have different tastes and that beer kindasucks


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

idk what i did to deserve this  i first picked mid, and for some reason that made people want to ziggs top lane, teemo jungle and veiger adc



Morglay said:


> A fat guy fell on top of me in the pub on the 27th I think, been peeing blood all week. It happened before after getting booted there in a football match a couple of years back.



go to a doctor before you start drinking anything

if you're worried, you should be able to ring nhs direct?


----------



## Nim (Dec 31, 2013)

meeeeeeeh our team was falling so behind.. then the enemy team started to do baron while our minions destroyed their first nexus tower. Our Nasus could've teleported and end. But he decided to 2vs5 at baron ._. ds?lfj?dk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year guys ^.^


----------



## Mr Nim (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year 'n shit.
guess some of you have to wait.. cuz u live in the past. 

have some fireworks


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year from Croatia.

may all your dreams and plans for 2014 come true


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

Chausie said:


> idk what i did to deserve this  i first picked mid, and for some reason that made people want to ziggs top lane, teemo jungle and veiger adc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you playing in normals? That explains why.



Gogeta said:


> Happy new year guys ^.^





Mr Nim said:


> Happy new year 'n shit.
> guess some of you have to wait.. cuz u live in the past.
> 
> have some fireworks



It's already time where you guys are? I need to find something to do for new years. My sister is going with her friends but i don't have plans.


----------



## Nim (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year to everyone! I hope all the stuff you have planned for it go well :>


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2013)

Ive planned to complete at least half the stuff i had planned for 2013.
dis should be gud


----------



## Maerala (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm off to have a social life so you shan't be seeing any of me tonight. Happy New Year, bois and girls.


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Aren't you playing in normals? That explains why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh yeah other parts of the world are ahead in timezone.........


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

RemChu said:


> uh yeah other parts of the world are ahead in timezone.........



Yeah but it feels like a huge gap. Thought most of you were fellow muricans


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

Slept through New Years Eve, worth.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year though.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 31, 2013)

gonna get Crunk tonight


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year you magnificent bastards


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

happy new year euro trash


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

Shozan said:


> gonna get Crunk tonight



that some film?

also, will message you on the weekend re: sweets and shit, we can send next week maybe?


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Chad (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new years ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Any tips on Kayle?

I was gifted a skin a while back so I thought I would give her another chance. I wasn't doing so well.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 31, 2013)

Needs more ap, with that you are hitting constantly but hitting nothing. Lol Shitsend.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2013)

Generally max Q first, Nashors into Lichbane with Sorc Shoes, then Zhonya's/Rabadon's/Void as you need them. 

I asked a Kayle expert and he said Hybrid is a viable but expensive option on her too, if you want to try that out.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

Astral said:


> Happy new years ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Any tips on Kayle?
> 
> I was gifted a skin a while back so I thought I would give her another chance. I wasn't doing so well.



i knew you were gold. 

i remember dat name now  goat, dat name


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

why do ppl still build elder lizard on eve? is there something that im missing?

cuz im telling my friend lizard is pretty much wasted on her now and its better to go spectral nowadays. i told him various pros and high elo players go that route. he respond by saying saint is a shitter and Nb3 isn't a pro. I told him diamond does it too but he doesn't respond that time. 

spectral is just too good on champs like eve. or gragas(might actually be a bit broken on him). even elise if you want to go the dmg route.

_____

and irrelevant but seeing WildTurtle wreck face for the entire day playing the jungle role only was pretty damn awesome. the guy is a beast.


----------



## Infamy (Dec 31, 2013)

4N said:


> why do ppl still build elder lizard on eve? is there something that im missing?
> 
> cuz im telling my friend lizard is pretty much wasted on her now and its better to go spectral nowadays. i told him various pros and high elo players go that route. he respond by saying saint is a shitter and Nb3 isn't a pro. I told him diamond does it too but he doesn't respond that time.
> 
> spectral is just too good on champs like eve. or gragas. even elise if you want to go the dmg route.



well your friend is retarded if they can't read the item and see that elder lizard does nothing for eve.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

elder lizard is bad

also the kayle mains ive seen said that hybrid pen is eh and you should run AS reds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

and you want two early points in E for wave clear but you do max Q overall

if you have kill potential go for it if not just auto spam the wave with E, push it and roam


----------



## OS (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh speaking of eve. I just bought her but dont know how to play her. Tips?

Masteries
specific way to jungle

etc.

Will rep if i can.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

Astral said:


> Happy new years ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Any tips on Kayle?
> 
> I was gifted a skin a while back so I thought I would give her another chance. I wasn't doing so well.


Happy New Years lol.

As for tips, don't build Rageblade? Like, ever? Or Wits End for that matter..

Just build Nashor's/Lich/Void. All you really need on Kayle anyway. after that you can build whatever you want that isn't Rageblade/Wits End lol and gives AP lol. 

Hoon, the AP Mid for Jin Air Stealths, has been spamming Kayle quite a bit in solo queue recently. He's probably planning on playing her in the NLB. He actually runs 15% Attack Speed marks and AP Quints. He also Maxes E instead of Q. And builds Nashors -> Liandries. He's a weird guy. 

Alex Ich has also been playing a lot of Kayle, as have Nukeduck, and even Darien. Mind you this is all solo queue play but they've been runing Hyrbid Penetration Marks and Nashor's/Lich Bane/Athene's. Well, Darien doesn't like Nashor's apparently and just rushes Deathcap/Lich. Nukeduck doesn't like Athene's. Pobelter's been playing Kayle too recently and is, like Hoon, running Attack Speed marks. Pobelter maxes Q in lane though and doesn't build Liandries. 

Some pro player insight for you. Not sure how much it helps. But basically every item and rune path I listed is viable on Kayle. Just don't build a Rageblade or a Wits End again please. 



WAD said:


> also the kayle mains ive seen said that hybrid pen is eh and you should run AS reds



Most of the challenger Kayle players run Hybrid pen actually. Attack speed marks is pretty niche and only players who actually prefer it run it. Hybrid Pen is probably a lot more efficient for AP Burst Kayle.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

i've heard you can do both. back when kayle was fotm back in january and feb, the most popular way to run her was with AS reds, AP quints and standard defensive runes.

but now im hearing its more effective to hybrid pen runes on her now.

i'd guess either two can work but depends on how you are planning to play your lane/match up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

you get good hybrid shred from your passive already

AS is good because it increases the amount of autos you can get on a Q' target as well as helps push the wave when you want to roam as well as the fact that 15% more attack speed is much better late game than 6-8ish mr/armor pen


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

Kayle is underrated but I kinda like her.


Yeah, hybrid pen is best pen.


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2013)

Edited my post because my initial reaction was harsh and ill thought out. 

My bad.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

What anime is your sig from Darth


----------



## Infamy (Dec 31, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Oh speaking of eve. I just bought her but dont know how to play her. Tips?
> 
> Masteries
> specific way to jungle
> ...



21-0-9 masteries

ap quints attack damage reds flat ap glyphs 

rush spectral dfg and you should mostly gank bot through lane for free kills, maybe tell your bot to pick leona she goes perfectly with eve ganks
in team fights with eve you don't wanna sit on people auto attacking most of the time unless you're insanely fed usually you want to kite around with just Q and E when its up because if you get in melee range you should usually die, or you can go from behind the enemy team while your team engages from the front and 1 shot the adc


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

every kayle build will end up:

nashors/sorc/lich bane/death cap/void staff/hourglass or should end up as such

you can also go DFG instead of hourglass if you want to ultra ham


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

KAYLE IS UNDERRATED? SINCE WHEN?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

Vae said:


> KAYLE IS UNDERRATED? SINCE WHEN?



I havrnt heard kayle be underrated in a very long while. Last timw that was last year but the meta didnt exactly favor her when I started playing the game.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 31, 2013)

Uh.. I mean that as in a lot of people don't realize how powerful she really is.



Thanks Darth will watch <3

Edit: can't seem to rep people on my kindle o.0


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2013)

She is underplayed, but certainly not underrated


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

same can be said for a lot of champs 

she is just a general lane bully and is an extreme hard counter to assassins and the 'pick' meta 

an example of some people she trivializes:

zed (what ult?)
vi (whoever she picks will be safe)
Kassadin (she utterly wrecks him pre-6 and is one of the few that still has the upper hand after 6 (because if you activate your E as he rifts in you can still retaliate against the silence, also you have some sustain for the harass)

she has no true counters in lane and only weakness is that in being a bully and natural pusher she's susceptible to ganks since her W is hardly an escape


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

Fact: Rheeva is a cuntbag who left us for Mio and company when he was already playing with us.

Neg him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

but yes i believe the benefits of AS greatly outweigh the benefits of hybrid pen

AS = better late game, better wave pushing, better tower pushing, more damage in extended trades, fights because you're getting more autos when E is activated

hybrid pen will only be better if all you can do is Q/auto once which should never be the case really

don't be stubborn y0


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

also im playing league in 2-3 hours when i come back home

who is gonna be around to play my first game of the year


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2013)

for anyoen who is bored.

you can sort of see why no one wants to play LMQ right now 

that nidalee did not run out of blue buff that entire game


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 31, 2013)

In OGN i saw that they almost mainly use AS Marks/AP Quints on Kayle with Flat AP Glyphs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

pretty much, MR is not needed because no one is gonna be capable of trading with you flat out

sometimes ms Quints are good too in some matchups


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

also something i thought of with yasuo is he'd be great in a 1v2 lane swap
start E get wall lvl 2, last hit Under tower easily, have a shield to block the harass, mobility to make diving hard, and most importantly the wall to deny tower damage


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

Fact: Rheeva is fucking hilarious and knows just how to play of Vae.

Rep him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

i love pk but let's face it...nothing special about trolling magman


----------



## Chausie (Dec 31, 2013)

no, but it never gets old!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2013)

He didn't even troll me.

I just got annoyed that he said he would join the next game, then when I get back he's started a new game.

Basically, he can go fuck himself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

y u hef 2 b med
is only gaen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

fml spelled gaem wrong
and im only buzzed


----------



## Juri (Dec 31, 2013)

WAD said:


> fml spelled gaem wrong
> and im only buzzed



then get wasted!




Dont listen to me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2013)

pk ima make u a jinx set ok


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year


----------



## Juri (Jan 1, 2014)

WAD said:


> pk ima make u a jinx set ok



lol waddles

i remember my Juri set. so cash


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2014)

heyyyy man im capable of making good looking sets 

look at sajins!

feliz nueve ano OS

all the best hermano


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year to people who have their new years. I'm still waiting 3 more hours for mine

Also I just found out 4n's birthday is a day after my brother's birthday. Same year too.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Happy new year to people who have their new years. I'm still waiting 3 more hours for mine
> 
> Also I just found out 4n's birthday is a day after my brother's birthday. Same year too.



it was fate mang

it prolly means he is gonna marry a black or hispanic chick.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year guys.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2014)

4N said:


> it was fate mang
> 
> it prolly means he is gonna marry a black or hispanic chick.



But... He's gay.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

Who here reads beelzebub? I would like to know if its worth my time again. I dropped it right after oga beat Jabberwock


----------



## Maerala (Jan 1, 2014)

It may or may not

be Terry's birthday today



Vae said:


> He didn't even troll me.
> 
> I just got annoyed that he said he would join the next game, then when I get back he's started a new game.
> 
> Basically, he can go fuck himself.



This sounds familiar. Doesn't it, Chausie?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2014)

It's 30 more minutes from where I am for me Adrian. Then I turn 24.

Hooray.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 1, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Who here reads beelzebub? I would like to know if its worth my time again. I dropped it right after oga beat Jabberwock



It sure is!


----------



## Maerala (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy birthday to based Terry then.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy birthday Terry.



Meanwhile the wine has given me one hell of a shit. I mean look at it


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday dude!


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2014)

Damn I had to bring someone to the ER.

yolo


----------



## Nim (Jan 1, 2014)

And again.. someone takes supp from me and doesn't support at all >_> not even one support item and uses her snare as zyra ONLY to engage. Not for saving someone or anything.


----------



## Nim (Jan 1, 2014)

[youtube]PyfJeXZIz8U[/youtube]

haha xD


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2014)

wow is he lucky oooo

usually people always walk through the bush o.o


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Terry.


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

yay I woke up in time for Game 3. Xenics Storm and Najin White Shield are tied atm 1-1.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy birthday bro ^.^


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

That game 3 was INSANE. 

That Gragas/Tibbers combo + that baron steal really screwed Xenics over.


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2014)

happy hangover day everybody



also happy new year and shit


and happy birthday terry


----------



## Xin (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2014)

15k lead, 2 inhibs and 8 turrets to 1, Shield has this in the bag


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

so who was it that said Xenics might make it to the OGN finals this season?

Was it me?

If it was, yeah I was hella wrong. They got stomped by Shield lol. 

GG 3-1 Shield.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Treerone (Jan 1, 2014)

Lmao. I thought for sure Xenics would at least get to the semifinals. Gonna have to watch their matches to see how hard they failed.


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

It honestly looked like a coaching error to me. Xenics played the same team comp, with the same strategy for all 4 games. Shield might have just done their research and banned or first picked champs for Xenics Storm's other strategy, but yeah after Shield won game 3 they should probably have switched strats.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 1, 2014)

WAD said:


> Let me make an analogy.
> 
> You and your mates get into a rumble with some other gang of hooligans. In the process you are bruised and battered and you back off having the wind knocked out of you as you watch the rest of your comrades get knocked out. As the last one falls, still bloody, you decide to go back into the fray with reckless abandon. You are bloodied and exhausted but so are they. You proceed to drop the first guy as he and his 4 friends turn their attention on you. With a surge of adrenaline giving you a second wind, you move like a demon from one guy to the next, beating their asses. Five men were standing against you, now they're all on the ground.
> 
> ...



SO IM BADASS

NP


----------



## Cronos (Jan 1, 2014)

also yes i'm a clg fan and my heart breaks everytime they play


----------



## Chausie (Jan 1, 2014)

happy birthday terry!



Maerala said:


> It may or may not
> 
> be Terry's birthday today
> 
> ...



yes, it does.

funny how he gets angry over other people doing it, when he does it himself!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 1, 2014)

I wasn't actively playing you guys when I did it, there's a difference.

On another note, what kind of retarded person thought of the Knockout game? That shit is so fucking dumb, I have no words


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 1, 2014)

My ADC for Ranked 5s is in the same league as Gogeta.

This must mean he's garbage, right?


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> My ADC for Ranked 5s is in the same league as Gogeta.
> 
> This must mean he's garbage, right?



that's some solid reasoning there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2014)

happy birthday terry-kun


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 1, 2014)

terrys birthday happy birthday terry the birthday terry


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 1, 2014)

Earlier this morning I was playing league and I was called to go help with something... I guess I got up way too fast. My foot slammed against a sharp leg of my computer desk.. bled like hell


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 1, 2014)

Guess Dyrus didn't decide to combat his autism in 2014 seeing as how he just stares at his screen and chews food, 24k people feeding him watching that.


----------



## αce (Jan 1, 2014)

i may or may not have gotten really drunk last night


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 1, 2014)

αce said:


> i may or may not have gotten really drunk last night



Good


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 1, 2014)

Drunk ^ (use bro)? That can't be good.


----------



## αce (Jan 1, 2014)

uncle phil died?
k need vodka


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 1, 2014)

αce said:


> uncle phil died?
> k need vodka



Ya, may our fat friend rip on into the aethers.


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

αce said:


> uncle phil died?
> k need vodka



you? have an uncle named phil?

HAH. 

YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Guess Dyrus didn't decide to combat his autism in 2014 seeing as how he just stares at his screen and chews food, 24k people feeding him watching that.



He's probably waiting for a match. It takes forever to find one in challenger


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 1, 2014)

James Avery died ?

Fuck.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 1, 2014)

Pretty sure this guy is a god 





Original Sin said:


> He's probably waiting for a match. It takes forever to find one in challenger


He has been dead silent for 2h, his usual self nowadays unfortunately.


Vae said:


> James Avery died ?
> 
> Fuck.



Yea yesterday apparently.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

Uncle Phil is one of the few people i could care about dying that is an entertainer.


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2014)

rip based uncle phil


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I'm sad that James Avery dying on my birthday though


----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2014)

damn

rip in piece uncle phil


----------



## Chaos (Jan 1, 2014)

Why am I getting worse at this game instead of better?

It makes no sense.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 1, 2014)

You need a break

Do something special for your 5000th post


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm sad that James Avery dying on my birthday though


who?

& enjoy your b day brah.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 1, 2014)

RemChu said:


> who?



Uncle Phil from  Fresh Prince.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Pretty sure this guy is a god



The 2nd coming.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 1, 2014)

sherlock is on now

but i have to wait till it's over to see it on the iplayer


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2014)

I FOUND YOU, BEAST


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 1, 2014)

I carried that game so hard though.

Your double BT instead of BT Hydra also bothers me.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2014)

Definitely, that's why you cried to WAD to gank for you since no other lane could hope to carry 



Vae said:


> Your double BT instead of BT Hydra also bothers me.



I know, i was planning to go Hydra after LW and i had enough for BF but not Tiamat so i just said fuck it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Uncle Phil from  Fresh Prince.



ah ok

thought you guys were talking about dr.phil

i was almost happy


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

Guess who else birthday it is


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oda


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2014)

could care less honestly 

gets negged by the OP fans


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, he should obviously gank the lane that could carry.

Which I ended up doing, even without his shitty ganks


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

This is more of a 1v5 than that lat kat vid wad posted. 

[youtube]gYzts5_cJIA[/youtube]

he gets props because even though zac and skarner were at half hp, that ez basically solo'd them all anyway.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Guiness (Jan 1, 2014)

west and salce looks like the only people who have any sort swag in that picture.

doublelift looks like your stereotypical nerd

dyrus???? not even sure 

dan looks fat.


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

ffs i've seen that photo a thousand times.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2014)

it is in fact more of a 1v5

but u therefore acknowledged

that kat video

was still a 1v5


----------



## Chausie (Jan 1, 2014)

YES WATCHING SHERLOCK

LOL MRS HUDSON IS SUCH A FAN GIRL



CAN WATCH IT HERE FOR THOSE INTERESTED. YOU WILL NEED AN ADDON LIKE MEDIAHINT OR SIMILAR TO VIEW IT OUTSIDE OF THE UK. LETS YOU SEE THINGS ON WEBSITES WITHOUT THOSE ANNOYING COUNTRY RESTRICTIONS


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 1, 2014)

4N said:


> west and salce looks like the only people who have any sort swag in that picture.
> 
> doublelift looks like your stereotypical nerd
> 
> ...



First stream I watched of West he had a girl in bed behind him. based westrice.

Dyrus looks so happy before he got terminal autism.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

Is Sherlock that good?


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 1, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Is Sherlock that good?



The TV series? Yes. It is amazing!


----------



## Chausie (Jan 1, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Is Sherlock that good?



imo it's easily the best tv show around

sorry for caps last post guys, didn't notice it was on

but i guess it emphasises my excitement


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

Chausie said:


> YES WATCHING SHERLOCK
> 
> LOL MRS HUDSON IS SUCH A FAN GIRL
> 
> ...



holy shit chausie, all the real fans already watched it while it was airing live and we discussed it in the official thread you goddamn fake. Go talk about it there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2014)

Vae said:


> Well, he should obviously gank the lane that could carry.
> 
> Which I ended up doing, even without his shitty ganks



like

that was the point i made to u

im shyvana and it was a lulu support

my ganks are shitty np


----------



## Chausie (Jan 1, 2014)

was busy playing, and i didn't wanna watch it live cause sometimes the live stream of bbc messes up

also, can't go there yet, spoilers and shit


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

Chausie said:


> was busy playing, and i didn't wanna watch it live cause sometimes the live stream of bbc messes up
> 
> also, can't go there yet, spoilers and shit



wow some fan you are. 

scrub.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

ugh, now it's between Sherlock and Shingeki no kyojin.


----------



## αce (Jan 1, 2014)

to be a real sherlock fan you must

>watch it live
>discuss it on an anime forum

seems legit


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought it started the 16th and now I hate myself


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I FOUND YOU, BEAST



Feels like a stupid question but

Wtf is your third item?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2014)

House of Cards. My Lord. My Kev. Fucking hero. That's how a man should be.


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Feels like a stupid question but
> 
> Wtf is your third item?



some shitty rengar exclusive item. 

if you weren't around for the rengar/kha'zix releases and the enusing chaos generated by "THE HUNT" being activated in every other game, it would make sense that you wouldn't know what it is. Not a stupid question. 

just google "The Head of Kha'Zix".


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

αce said:


> to be a real sherlock fan you must
> 
> >watch it live
> 
> seems legit



this extends to every tv series tbh. 

anime excluded obviously because we can't all be graced with the ability to comprehend the Japanese language. 

but no seriously if you have like work or shitty timezones or something, you can be excused, BUT PLAYING ARAMS INSTEAD OF WATCHING SHERLOCK? TCH. SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

You can't fully enjoy an episode with the lag of livestreams.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 1, 2014)

Darth said:


> some shitty rengar exclusive item.
> 
> if you weren't around for the rengar/kha'zix releases and the enusing chaos generated by "THE HUNT" being activated in every other game, it would make sense that you wouldn't know what it is. Not a stupid question.
> 
> just google "The Head of Kha'Zix".



Oh! I always knew about Bonetooth necklace but never knew about the head. Ty!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 1, 2014)

watch it live

with commercials for breaks

cuz i support my shows

da best fan


----------



## Didi (Jan 1, 2014)

WAD said:


> watch it live
> 
> with commercials for breaks
> 
> ...



doctor who and sherlock have no commercial breaks tho cuz bbc


fucked me up so bad at the doctor who 50th anniversary special, I had to pee so fucking bad at the end
true suffering


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2014)

Uh stations don't know when you are tuning in....

>.>



> Viewers in various demographics are given diaries or set top  boxes. Both are for recording what the household's viewers are watching  at any given time. Of course the diaries are subject to the keeper's own  accuracy and honesty. They can also account for the use of DVRs.
> Ratings points represent the number of _households_ as a percentage of all television households. Share represents the number of _television sets_ tuned in.
> _Sweeps_ refers to the time when Nielsen mails out  diaries, which still comprise the bulk of the record keeping going on.  This is when broadcasters run new or more eye-catching stories.


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Uh stations don't know when you are tuning in....
> 
> >.>



actually,

they do know. 

how do you think tv ratings are determined? Did you think people mailed in surveys to say they were watching a specific channel at a specific time?

REMCHU Y U SO DUM?


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

El o el I'm liking this show. Don't know why Cumberpatch's sherlock feels a bit different from RDJ's


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> Feels like a stupid question but
> 
> Wtf is your third item?



As was said, at a certain point (though it should be if you have Bonetooth on Rengar and all 3 levels in Ultimate on Kha Zix, it' kinda random for some reason) both players (the Kha Zix and Rengar players) get a secondary quest - thrill of the hunt. Whoever kills the other first (assist count too) gets a bonus.

Rengar gets all the bonuses of Bonetooth Necklace and they stay, there are no stacks so the bonuses can't be lost. If Kha Zix wins, he gains a 4th evolution point.

The conditions are really random though, the quest started at 34 minutes into the game, we were long past lvl 18, i already had like 8/9 Bonetooth stacks.
So i am actually not sure what the accurate requirements are, but it's a cool event nonetheless.


----------



## OS (Jan 1, 2014)

Chausie said:


> get mediahint and watch it on the bbc iplayer link i posted earlier. best way imo
> 
> and it also tallys up to the online views the bbc tracks, which is always good to show how popular it is!
> 
> ...



I mean the sassiness feels similar but not so similar. Btw, I knew it was a cab driver


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

I finally decided it's time to play ranked again.

Lucian should banned, 100% OP.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 2, 2014)

What was that trist building????


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't ask me, she went for IE first when behind, which is retarded.

Then she finishes PD, then another cloak of agility.

I was confused.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2014)

Did someone gift me RP cause I magically got 2K of RP when I logged in without any notification :x


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

IT'S A MYSTERY.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

actually that ez video made me think

in the league of bruisers where an ADCs life is hell

why isnt blue ez being played again? pretty good self-peel and actually offers huge utility to the team

feel like triforce ez since nerfs kinda sucks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

muramana/lucidity/iceborn/LW/shiv/BT or BotRK


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

Holy shit that Flame cosplay is so sexy.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

spent most of my time from during the afternoon to 2 am reading shin angyo onshi.

that bloody flash took forever D:


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 2, 2014)

4N said:


> spent most of my time from during the afternoon to 2 am reading shin angyo onshi.
> 
> that bloody flash took forever D:



What is it about?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

No I want people to play with, I already have Garry's Mod since years back.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh alrighty then. I have it but haven't installed it yet. Still on a FF spree.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

oh wow

finished shin angyo onshi

munso was a fcking G


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

too bad the ending was horribly done and Aji Tae looked like a huge bitch.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 2, 2014)

oh wow its actually snowing here


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't want snow... I want spring already


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I don't want snow... I want spring already



Ohhhh, I never noticed this emoticon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

very snow 
such cold
much winter
wow


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 2, 2014)

you're so cool wad

edit:

very cool
such swag
much meme
wow


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Finished season 1 for Sherlock. Loved it. Feel like Moriarty is too weird. Dat cliff hanger doh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

also can confirm that blue Ezreal is still SICK AF
in a about 40m game i did 60k damage...dont recall ever having such numbers for an ADC
this was against a fairly tanky team of: mundo(hue), nautilus, riven, vayne, nunu
my items were not optimal for damage too since my 6th item was executioners calling (cuz fuck Mundo, and helps against the other lifesteals).
i went: dorans->sheen->tear/long sword>manamune>glacial/gauntlet>lucidity>BotrK (cuz Mundo and more self peel and they didn't have a lot of armor)>LW>executioner

even tho i got tear later in lane at like 12minutes i was still fully stacked at like 25

also under normal conditions i thnk Statik shiv is the ideal 6th item but i kinda wanna play around with the idea of a deathcap 

also constant blue pots for a bit more AP and 40% cdr

6.6s cd flash with perma slows OP


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeay new Sherlock ep was awesomesauce


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't spoiler me pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

[YouTube]l_q8n7reqII[/YouTube]

if only i jungle lee'd consistently...

my lane sin is Korean level doe


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

>this Irene Adler ep


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Don't spoiler me pls



Sherlock is alive.


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Watching Molly get insulted in ep 4 really hurts


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

if anyone wants flame ezreal


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2014)

Playing Mass Effect 3, reached to


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mordin's death.



One of the saddest if not THE saddest virtual death i've witnessed. I went with the paragon option, but decided to see the renegade version on YT. That's some even more fucked up shit.
Why would bioware do dis


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Wait till the ending


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Wait till the ending



All i've heard is that the ending is shit and from the very little i saw that only difference in options is colors.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 2, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Wait till the ending



I closed the game and uninstalled it.


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Finished ep 1 of Season 2 of Sherlock.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2014)

Sherlock return pulled a lot more viewers than Harry Potter, which was showing on another channel

It's at 9.2 million for the people who watched it live on TV. They haven't added up the views from the online player yet (Which is why i say it's better people stream it from that instead of anywhere else)


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 2, 2014)

is it really that good?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 2, 2014)

Harry Potter movies are pretty bad. No one wants to see that twice.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Harry Potter movies are pretty bad. No one wants to see that twice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

Emma Watson these days doe


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> is it really that good?


 Is what?



Maerala said:


> Harry Potter movies are pretty bad. No one wants to see that twice.




I heard from readers that the movies were not as good as the books if anything. Imo I can never stop watching the last movie.


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> Emma Watson these days doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

the books are a bore

Alan Rickman hard carrying the series


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2014)

i've only seen like 3 of the films, so i can't pass judgement


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> also can confirm that blue Ezreal is still SICK AF
> in a about 40m game i did 60k damage...dont recall ever having such numbers for an ADC
> this was against a fairly tanky team of: mundo(hue), nautilus, riven, vayne, nunu
> my items were not optimal for damage too since my 6th item was executioners calling (cuz fuck Mundo, and helps against the other lifesteals).
> ...



I peeled wtf.

Also I was watching Aphrolift's stream last night and Doublelift was trying to go blue ezreal as well. He rushed Botrk first though and then tried to get manamune. 

He failed. He called botrk shit and he only ran the build cause the Koreans were do it.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> the books are a bore
> 
> Alan Rickman hard carrying the series



wat

the books were great

but yes, rickman's acting on snape was spot-on, no, maybe even better than how the book depicts him. everytime i thought of snape, i thought of rickman before the actual book character.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 2, 2014)

Book were fine until 6 then it went to shit.


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Chausie said:


> *i've only seen like 3 *of the films, so i can't pass judgement


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

> [12:14] ****: yo
> [12:15] yungMARE: hai
> [12:15] ****: wanna play ranked
> [12:15] yungMARE: no
> ...



why is it seems like im the only fcking bronze player that tried to improve and get better? or at least tries to take advice from other people? like, its literally only the same advice pros repeat on stream and you guys told me at one point in time, yet no one else ever takes it to heart.  he is bronze 3 btw and we played once together when i was like lvl 25 or something last year. back then, the way how he shat with volibear mesmerized me so naturally i remembered him. 

so sad.

edit: nope, he dropped to bronze 4. >_>


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

harry potter was okay but people treat it like the second coming of christ
movie wise, everything past goblet of fire was complete shit
especially the last 3 movies. movie 6 left out too much backstory on basedmort and the ending of the books was FUCKING HORRIBLE

book wise, you can argue they were all good although i'd say that rowling lost her touch with writing past the third book
well, all except the last one
cause that ending was aids


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

movie ending was worse than book ending because people in theatres probably thought harry was voldemort level
even though they explained it half assed later on


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

also alan rickman and whoever played voldemort carried those movies so hard
fuck what everyone says, i loved voldemort and he didn't deserve to go out like a whore


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2014)

4N said:
			
		

> why is it seems like im the only fcking bronze player that tried to improve and get better?



You forget that I used to be Bronze.

Actually I was at 1100 elo. Which wasn't even Bronze.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 2, 2014)

top kek, dongers of the galaxy


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Goblet of Fire was my second fav of the whole thing.


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

I think Batista in a big movie seems kinda like a turn off. Wrestlers can't act from what i remember.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You forget that I used to be Bronze.
> 
> Actually I was at 1100 elo. Which wasn't even Bronze.



i think most ppl would prefer to be unranked so they could continue to live in denial. 

afterall, you know what they say about ignorance being bliss and errthang


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

also, rupert grint has grown into a very handsome young man.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 2, 2014)

4N said:


> i think most ppl would prefer to be unranked so they could continue to live in denial.
> 
> afterall, you know what they say about ignorance being bliss and errthang



Well I knew I was shit.

I didn't even try to improve back then (asking for advice or watching streams). I just did by not making the same mistakes as before. 

Oh and played/spammed Darius when he first came out :3


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well I knew I was shit.
> 
> I didn't even try to improve back then (asking for advice or watching streams). I just did by not making the same mistakes as before.
> 
> Oh and played/spammed Darius when he first came out :3



i wish there was an op champ i could spam.


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

> i wish there was an op champ i could spam.



don't you play shyvana?


also i've concluded that vi is op
take that for what you will


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 2, 2014)

Just get good at LB guys.


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2014)

4N said:


> why is it seems like im the only fcking bronze player that tried to improve and get better? or at least tries to take advice from other people? like, its literally only the same advice pros repeat on stream and you guys told me at one point in time, yet no one else ever takes it to heart.  he is bronze 3 btw and we played once together when i was like lvl 25 or something last year. back then, the way how he shat with volibear mesmerized me so naturally i remembered him.
> 
> so sad.
> 
> edit: nope, he dropped to bronze 4. >_>



I was bronze once. In Season 1. Was stuck dead at 1200 elo and was too scared to drop any lower than that so I didn't play ranked again until halfway through season 2 lol. 

Although I did most of improvement by playing some 2000 normal games before continuing ranked, so that when I did i shot up to 1400 elo and stopped at 1497 at the end of Season 2. 

everyone was probably bronze at some point. It's just that with the current ladder system it's a lot harder to get placed in bronze and the vast majority of players freshly 30 end up in silver undeservedly. 

Oh well, at least next season you can drop out of leagues. No more clamping either!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2014)

Well then, dis ME3 game


*Spoiler*: __ 






Fucking Thane dies. God fucking damn it


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2014)

αce said:


> also i've concluded that vi is op
> take that for what you will



Did you seriously just come to this conclusion?

Why do you think she's my most played? Lol.


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2014)

[youtube]yPlo2L3iyEM[/youtube]


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

4N said:


> why is it seems like im the only fcking bronze player that tried to improve and get better?



Uhhh, was the same for me. And probably for most of the bronze players who change their way of thinking and climb at least to silver xD


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 2, 2014)

wow that 3rd najin and xenics game


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

αce said:


> don't you play shyvana?
> 
> 
> also i've concluded that vi is op
> take that for what you will



dragon always get banned nowadays ;___;



Darth said:


> I was bronze once. In Season 1. Was stuck dead at 1200 elo and was too scared to drop any lower than that so I didn't play ranked again until halfway through season 2 lol.
> 
> Although I did most of improvement by playing some 2000 normal games before continuing ranked, so that when I did i shot up to 1400 elo and stopped at 1497 at the end of Season 2.
> 
> ...



i remember when i was placed into bronze. i thought it was a mistake  dem days.



Nim♥ said:


> Uhhh, was the same for me. And probably for most of the bronze players who change their way of thinking and climb at least to silver xD



i didnt know you doe. you prolly joined this thread when i was absent for two months.


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

I tried to stream while playing for as long as I could. 3 1/2 hours max., then I was getting tired of playing. This is so fucking hard xD I admire the streamers who can play the whole day.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2014)

Darth said:


> Oh well, at least next season you can drop out of leagues. No more clamping either!



They actually activated this several months ago, it is the reason I didn't get the Silver prize because I had severe computer problems, I hadn't played rank in forever and didn't expect to get dropped. I got a new computer now, but seriously being limited to 1 or 2 matches a day with my failing computer was really a demotivator.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> I think Batista in a big movie seems kinda like a turn off. Wrestlers can't act from what i remember.



who are you responding to?

and tbf, pro wrestling is acting. don't people like seeing the rock in films?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 2, 2014)

Chausie said:


> who are you responding to?
> 
> and tbf, pro wrestling is acting. don't people like seeing the rock in films?



Probably to the pic I posted earlier.


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Chausie said:


> who are you responding to?
> 
> and tbf, pro wrestling is acting. don't people like seeing the rock in films?



Seraphiel posted a picture to compare Guardians of the galaxy comic book and live action versions. The black and red guy is a wrestler called Batista. 


The Rock was more devoted to acting than wrestling.


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Batista


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

4N said:


> i wish there was an op champ i could spam.



there's like 10

but that's not the best way to get ELO



Bioness said:


> They actually activated this several months ago, it is the reason I didn't get the Silver prize because I had severe computer problems, I hadn't played rank in forever and didn't expect to get dropped. I got a new computer now, but seriously being limited to 1 or 2 matches a day with my failing computer was really a demotivator.



clamping still exists


----------



## Chausie (Jan 2, 2014)

i know who batista is, i used to be an avid wrestling fan

also, this is me on thresh:


----------



## Infamy (Jan 2, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> I tried to stream while playing for as long as I could. 3 1/2 hours max., then I was getting tired of playing. This is so fucking hard xD I admire the streamers who can play the whole day.



You would probably stream the whole day if you made bank off of it too.


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2014)

Bioness said:


> They actually activated this several months ago, it is the reason I didn't get the Silver prize because I had severe computer problems, I hadn't played rank in forever and didn't expect to get dropped. I got a new computer now, but seriously being limited to 1 or 2 matches a day with my failing computer was really a demotivator.



not exactly what i was talking about. 

currently, yes, you can decay and fall out of a league by not playing. However, no matter how many games you lose at 0 lp in division 5, you cannot drop down a division regardless how low your mmr is. 

Thankfully, that's going to change next season.


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

Infamy said:


> You would probably stream the whole day if you made bank off of it too.



Just because you gain money from it, doesn't make you a better player. After so much playing my concentration drops and I make so many mistakes. But the topstreamers don't. They keep their level of play  or I'm just bad. Which is probably the case xD


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2014)

Half blood prince is objectively the worst book


Tho the twist and the whole battle of the astrology tower in general is pretty based


And I still like it, the rest are just better


Then again I am a huge potter fan, grew up with those books cuz I read them with Harry always being around my age in each book when I read them


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

Chausie said:


> also, this is me on thresh:



So happy right now that it wasn't actually my name.


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

Soon I'll have 14k IP :>
If there's a champ coming that is SO AWESOME, I'll be the first one buying him or her


----------



## Infamy (Jan 2, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Just because you gain money from it, doesn't make you a better player. After so much playing my concentration drops and I make so many mistakes. But the topstreamers don't. They keep their level of play  or I'm just bad. Which is probably the case xD



Well I never said it makes them a better player
Plus streamers don't always keep their level of play
I've seen RF Legendary lose 14 games in a row and cry on stream


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

Infamy said:


> Well I never said it makes them a better player
> Plus streamers don't always keep their level of play
> I've seen RF Legendary lose 14 games in a row and cry on stream



haha never saw stuff like that  I don't watch many streams


----------



## Infamy (Jan 2, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> haha never saw stuff like that  I don't watch many streams



I don't anymore but when I still learned from them I would watch them every day


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2014)

Scarra with the based Gragas play on stream. 

Made Voyboy cry so hard that game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

Infamy said:


> Well I never said it makes them a better player
> Plus streamers don't always keep their level of play
> I've seen RF Legendary lose 14 games in a row and cry on stream



RF Legendary is a good player but he is way too ill tempered for my taste. like, if thats how he carries himself on stream then i dnt want to see him when he isn't on it. perhaps the few times i've watched him may have been bad games, i dunno.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 2, 2014)

I hate Yasuo Wall.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

I was 800 elo when I hit 30 in season 2.

Then I learned how to play Graves who was OP as fuck back then.

Carried myself to high silver.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

uh, context?


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 2, 2014)

That flame ezreal


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> uh, context?



I played support darius and took all the guys kills and cs, I think, I found it in my puush account.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 2, 2014)

..why did you do that? We're you trolling? xD


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2014)

Support Darius is fucking legit

Played it like twice in Gold and vs. everyone not named Caitlyn or Ez he rapes. Its a huge + if they have no blinks/dashes.
So basically post lvl 2/3 each time he grabs the enemy adc, he is ded.


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

> Carried myself to high silver.


and stayed there for 200 games until hady carried you out
come at me

/bait


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

Stayed there until I left NA, on which I am low gold level now.

Because ping.

/takesbait

But at least I ain't still silver like a certain ^ (use bro)


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

yo u gonna be up for ozone vs frost


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

Support Darius also mad legit against Blitz/Thresh.

Hook me brah.


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

> First one to reach Diamond I'll RP gift 50 bucks.



time to play ranked
inb4 im challenger in korea


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

Vae said:


> Stayed there until I left NA, on which I am low gold level now.
> 
> Because ping.
> 
> ...



Which one?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok if you hit D1 Gogeta you also win
Also
Staying up for OGN
Because I'll sleep when Im dead


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> But i am D5 why dont i get a chance to enter



Aren't you going to be Plat after the reset


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2014)

but ogn

is in 7 hours


well I suppose for you it isn't that late yet


but im definitely gonna sleep first since it's almost 3:30 am
I'll just put an alarm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

This is why god invented Sundays 
stay up six days a week 
sleep on the seventh
it's actually science


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

listening to the bends on a record player is just so much more appealing for some reason
its like thom yorke's voice just gets sexier


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> This is why god invented Sundays
> *stay up six days a week *
> sleep on the seventh
> *it's actually science*



I see absolutely no problem with this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

frost vs skt1 finals

please i need this in my life


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

frost would get demolished
skt t1 vs ozone better


----------



## Nim (Jan 2, 2014)

getting my second monitor tomorrow <3 yay

*going to sleep* good night :3 thanks for the games today and sorry for feeding.


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

hotshot just gooned doublelift so hard


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2014)

αce said:


> listening to the bends on a record player is just so much more appealing for some reason
> its like thom yorke's voice just gets sexier



jealoussssssssssss


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2014)

αce said:


> yo u gonna be up for ozone vs frost


what time is that 

4 am est?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

nah son
the fires of blaze have been smoldered
but frost will freeze ozone in their advance
godlife, hallowed be thy name


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

> what time is that
> 
> 4 am est?



around there yeah



> nah son
> the fires of blaze have been smoldered
> but frost will freeze ozone in their advance
> godlife, hallowed be thy name



madlife can't carry his team
just ban thresh and blitz and pretty much no one else is worth banning

except maybe rengar for shy


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

rush hour vs xpecial and turtle on stream

fcking double and aphro do a lane swap

why????? daaaammmit ;____;


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2014)

god always so late.

i should just move to korea :<


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> This is why god invented Sundays
> stay up six days a week
> sleep on the seventh
> it's actually science





ehhhh, nah, when I do a night of no sleep the hardest hours for me are 10-12 in the morning, I really dip then, if I get through that the rest of the day is np


but since ogn is at 10:30 I'd definitely fall asleep watching that lol


so off to bed, see you guys in 6 and a half hours
maybe skype while watching?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

αce said:


> around there yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



id argue that this is a test of faith for heretics
challenge: set bet 1 week?



4N said:


> rush hour vs xpecial and turtle on stream
> 
> fcking double and aphro do a lane swap
> 
> ...



cuz they're just solo q stompers and get analed by any actual top class not lanes, which TSMs counts as


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

except they go bot lane and out traded xpecial and wildturtle easily
tsm bot lane is probably best but dont sit here and tell me that dl and aphro can't lane against them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

not on offline setting cuz aphro chokes like an infant trying to gnaw on a mutton chop


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

also ppl say that mancloud is best mid NA

i'd like to think that shiptur is probably better than him but we all know that professional play, the mid lane is actually decided by 2 players and not just 1.

Shiptur gonna be lookin' to caryring his team at any COAST!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

mancloud is better
proof:he is able to carry zuna


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> id argue that this is a test of faith for heretics
> challenge: set bet 1 week?
> 
> 
> ...





WAD said:


> not on offline setting cuz aphro chokes like an infant trying to gnaw on a mutton chop



i don't know if any of you watch aphro stream

but aphro has improved tremendously as a support player. and his synergy with doublelift is better than ever. Cat+Xpecial is best bot lane against NA but they shouldn't get too comfortable because if Aphro can translate his performances to the lan environment, we all may be singing a different tune by mid LCS.

anbd if double stops derping


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm gonna hit Diamond first, and I'm gonna be up for OGN.



WAD, ELISE SUCKS I COULDN'T SECURE KILLS.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> mancloud is better
> proof:he is able to carry zuna



you mean mancloud+xmithie carries zuna


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> Ok if you hit D1 Gogeta you also win
> Also
> Staying up for OGN
> Because I'll sleep when Im dead



Hady has like 2 promos to do before hitting Dia wtf

And D5>D1 is like Bronze > Diamond
Or something

Like if you said D4 it would've been fine cause like 6 failed promos.

More failed promos D5>D4 than Silver 5>Diamond 5.


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

nien is like the opposite of flame
ugly and bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

4N said:


> i don't know if any of you watch aphro stream
> 
> but aphro has improved tremendously as a support player. and his synergy with doublelift is better than ever. Cat+Xpecial is best bot lane against NA but they shouldn't get too comfortable because if Aphro can translate his performances to the lan environment, we all may be singing a different tune by mid LCS.



common CS acronym is all i have to say
DIOL



Vae said:


> I'm gonna hit Diamond first, and I'm gonna be up for OGN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darius kill secure 2 stronk


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

αce said:


> nien is like the opposite of flame
> ugly and bad



i bet you that nien loses weight and becomes a god top laner in season 4


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> common CS acronym is all i have to say
> DIOL



i dnt get it wad

explain pls


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

Ace, will you skype with me during OGN for once?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Hady has like 2 promos to do before hitting Dia wtf
> 
> And D5>D1 is like Bronze > Diamond
> Or something
> ...



exaggerate more
0 LP d1 is not that big a deal
better hurry up
original sin gonna beat u to it
also Hady can barely ever play


αce said:


> nien is like the opposite of flame
> ugly and bad



flame honestly reaffirmed the notion that im bi


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd make out with Flame.

But I'd never have sex with him.

Is that weird?


----------



## αce (Jan 2, 2014)

> Ace, will you skype with me during OGN for once?



fixed my mic i think
ill try
although i might have to be quiet the first game or so cuz 4 am op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 2, 2014)

nah

just like id sex a dude but id never be in a relationship with one


----------



## OS (Jan 2, 2014)

Downtown Miami is a horrible place to be at night after a heat game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

dat doublelift quadra doe


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2014)

WAD said:


> Darius kill secure 2 stronk



Vae got like 2 very early kills by ganking top.
So even being fed he couldn't secure kills!
But no i did intentionally kill steal like 3 times so yah.

Riven had 10 cs when i had 35
30 when i had 75

It was a fun game for her overall.




WAD said:


> exaggerate more
> 0 LP d1 is not that big a deal
> better hurry up
> original sin gonna beat u to it
> also Hady can barely ever play



Uhhhh
I feel like D5>D4 is much harder than D4>D1 could ever be

The trolls are out of this world.
Also Hady is at 82 points
So he needs 3 wins in a row to get to Plat 1.

Basically he has to go through trolls once (Plat 1), i have to not only go through that too (D5) but through 3 other divisions too
Gooby i like that you have ze trust 

But pls this is too much!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm attracted to some guys but I doubt I'm bi because I have yet to see a guy I would bang.

It's really weird.


----------



## Darth (Jan 2, 2014)

lol gogeta mad thirsty for rp.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

Such is the life of poor russian children.


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2014)

This thread is getting weird as fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 2, 2014)

What's weird about it? This is how it's always been.

Don't be stupid.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 2, 2014)

jungle gragas so good *twitch cumface*


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> What's weird about it? This is how it's always been.
> 
> Don't be stupid.





Vae said:


> I'd make out with Flame.
> 
> But I'd never have sex with him.
> 
> Is that weird?



Feels like a teenage gurlz thread


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

Not the first time we've had discussions like this, and surely not the last.

Don't like it? LEAVE.

Also, Kyle, wtf is a twitch cumface?


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

Saw a dead guy on the way back home. Motorcycles are dangerous.




I've seen the twitch cumface before on /vg/ almost vomited.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> Not the first time we've had discussions like this, and surely not the last.
> 
> Don't like it? LEAVE.
> 
> Also, Kyle, wtf is a twitch cumface?



that stupid face you see in twitch chat that peeps post when they see something they like.



^that.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2014)

Yorick + Zilean bot lane = NEXT FUCKING LEVEL!


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> Not the first time we've had discussions like this, and surely not the last.
> 
> Don't like it? LEAVE.
> 
> Also, Kyle, wtf is a twitch cumface?



Touchy, relax gf.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'm attracted to some guys but I doubt I'm bi because I have yet to see a guy I would bang.
> 
> It's really weird.



I've always held the belief that everyone is a little bit bisexual.

Maybe you aren't sexually attracted to guys but romantically (romantic=/=sexual), or maybe your thoughts just aren't that strong.

Bioness here with the latest on human sexuality.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> I'm attracted to some guys but I doubt I'm bi because I have yet to see a guy I would bang.
> 
> It's really weird.



This is how I feel about some women. Taylor Schilling doe?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I've always held the belief that everyone is a little bit bisexual.
> 
> Maybe you aren't sexually attracted to guys but romantically (romantic=/=sexual), or maybe your thoughts just aren't that strong.
> 
> Bioness here with the latest on human sexuality.



err no

at least not for me

im as str8 as they cum


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

4N said:


> err no
> 
> at least not for me
> 
> im as str8 as they cum



Whenever I bring up this belief, I only ever get heterosexual males arguing against it. I don't feel like repeating the same arguments so here is a recent thread in which I as well as a few others explained our reasoning for this.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

4N said:


> err no
> 
> at least not for me
> 
> im as str8 as they cum



That's the oldest joke in this thread.

Everyone know you're a closet homosexual, just come out already.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I've always held the belief that everyone is a little bit bisexual.
> 
> Maybe you aren't sexually attracted to guys but romantically (romantic=/=sexual), or maybe your thoughts just aren't that strong.
> 
> Bioness here with the latest on human sexuality.



i thought this has been said by science

or well, some studies conducted by those who practice science as a profession

id look it up but it's like 6am and i feel like a cats arse

and to be completely honest, most guys prob won't give a shit once there is something warm and tight around their willy


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i thought this has been said by science
> 
> or well, some studies conducted by those who practice science as a profession



A large portion of psychologist and sexologist have that as the truth, though still not completely confirmed, empirical data shows it to be the case for most if not all humans. Although I feel there needs to be a threshold of some sort when this does become common knowledge.  Straight, bisexual, and gay are too limited.

The Kinsey Scale has it right, even after all these years.

Relevant



> and to be completely honest, most guys prob won't give a shit once there is something warm and tight around their willy



This   too.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2014)

i agree that 4n might be homo


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

More like confirmed homo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

So ace is napping before OGN.

Pretty sure he's gonna end up not waking up in time.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2014)

who is playing today


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

vae: "i dont believe that adrian is good at shooter games"
vae: "adrian what is the last fps game that u were good at"
adrian: "um....the last...harry potter game"

rofl


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

I DIED, PLS RESS ME.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2014)

frost and ozone


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2014)

WAD said:


> vae: "i dont believe that adrian is good at shooter games"
> vae: "adrian what is the last fps game that u were good at"
> adrian: "um....the last...harry potter game"
> 
> rofl



dat        flame


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

ughhhh


time to get coffee


who is gonna be on skype for watching?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

we are all on

INCLUDING MEEEEEE


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

k                  cool


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

can i listen in?

i wont be talking


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7GQyzNc5eZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Kyle 

u deserve a rep.

cracking me up


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh the forced sub on OGN, how I remember and hate you from the GOM days on SC2


----------



## αce (Jan 3, 2014)

given the amount of top to adc success stories i have figured out the based solutions for cj tears


move flame to adc
move madlife to blaze
move shy to blaze

bench lustboy and emperor



top - shy
jungle - daydream
mid - ambition
adc - flame
support - madlife


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 3, 2014)

Well time to root for Ozone.

Ozone should win against sword.


----------



## αce (Jan 3, 2014)

you mean shield


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 3, 2014)

αce said:


> you mean shield



I mean shield.

Tired.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

WAD where da fuck are you


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2014)

Darth said:


> lol gogeta mad thirsty for rp.



Actually RP isnt the problem for me anymore. Its more about the challenge!

And D1 is so far away


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

what is this update

just snowdown ending?


----------



## Maerala (Jan 3, 2014)

Gogeta your presence is requested on EU


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Gogeta your presence is requested on EU



Sure logging in


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

may or may not have passed out


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

may or may not be the best site ever


----------



## Cronos (Jan 3, 2014)

αce said:


> given the amount of top to adc success stories i have figured out the based solutions for cj tears
> 
> 
> move flame to adc
> ...



no more tears


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

''Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like DBZ'' Adrian 2014.

Neg him please.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 3, 2014)

I stand by that.

Come at me queerfags.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> may or may not be the best site ever



oh my god.

the.. I... I cant describe what rants it generates

"GO DROWN IN YOUR OWN PISS, YOU HEIGHT-HYPERSEXUALIZING, HETERO-PRIVILEGED TRANSMISOGYNIST"


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> may or may not be the best site ever





			
				generated rant said:
			
		

> fuck you, you judgemental appearance-patriarchal, appearance-overprivileged scum!!!!!!! IT'S NOT MY JOB TO EDUCATE YOU YOU BROGRAMMER!!!! WOW. JUST. WOW.!!!! you binary-privileged chauvinist!!!! you're triggering me you asshole!!!!!!! YOU WHITE-OVERPRIVILEGED RAPE-APOLOGIST!!! YOU BASEMENT DWELLER, STOP SEXUALIZING DEMISEXUAL PERSONALITIES!! you middle-class-privileged transmisogynist!! YOU DUDEBRO, STOP DISCRIMINATING APPEARANCE PERSONALITIES!!! you smallfat-overprivileged transmisogynist!!!!!!!! leave invisible people the fuck alone you bigot!!!!





  

This tool is amazing at generating everything that's wrong with Tumblr holy shit


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

It's finally in the 60 degrees in miami


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

my puppy enjoyed her first snow

who knew it was so delicious


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 3, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> my puppy enjoyed her first snow
> 
> who knew it was so delicious



My doggie used to jump in snow that was up to her neck when it snowed rofl, she looked like a rabbit while doing it.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

Our dog eats snow every chance she gets.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2014)

after that 2nd game i felt like i wasn't going to see any quality games from frost so i went to sleep.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> My doggie used to jump in snow that was up to her neck when it snowed rofl, she looked like a rabbit while doing it.
> 
> May she rest in peace.



Aww. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 3, 2014)

oh wow that 3 minute dragon

yes im just now watching the first game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

i jinxed them


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Didi said:


> This tool is amazing at generating everything that's wrong with Tumblr holy shit



Tumblr is really good for art and images, it all depends on who you follow. I keep telling people this.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

Bioness said:


> A large portion of psychologist and sexologist have that as the truth, though still not completely confirmed, empirical data shows it to be the case for most if not all humans. Although I feel there needs to be a threshold of some sort when this does become common knowledge.  Straight, bisexual, and gay are too limited.
> 
> The Kinsey Scale has it right, even after all these years.
> 
> ...




ye! that's what i was thinking about when i first said that. you did the work for me. thank you! <3



Vae said:


> ''Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like DBZ'' Adrian 2014.
> 
> Neg him please.



i'm inclined to agree with him, it's not as good as people seem to make it out to be. maybe the manga is, but the anime was fucking boring


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 3, 2014)

Go fucking die in a fire Chasuie.

Negging you too.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

oh no, how dare i have different tastes to someone else. the horror


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i'm inclined to agree with him, it's not as good as people seem to make it out to be. maybe the manga is, but the anime was fucking boring



The manga looks like chicken scratch and the original anime was full of shit filler and countless still frames and backgrounds. The only reason Dragon Ball Z was so popular was because of the length of the series and the appeal to hormonally driven teenage boys. The creator didn't even know what to do with it after Dragon Ball part 1.


----------



## Treerone (Jan 3, 2014)

CJ needs to put their good players on one team.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Chausie said:


> i'm inclined to agree with him, it's not as good as people seem to make it out to be. maybe the manga is, but the anime was fucking boring



1. GLORIOUS VIOLENCE

2.DBZ got most of us if not everyone posting here into anime

its a classic


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2014)

DBZ > everything


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> 1. GLORIOUS VIOLENCE
> 
> *2.DBZ got most of us if not everyone posting here into anime*
> 
> its a classic



Bullshit there.



Xin said:


> DBZ > everything



Even  TTGL?


----------



## Xin (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, even TTGL. 

DBZ is the epidome. 

30 years old and still legendary. 

It can't really be compared to anything else. 

TTGL comes next tho.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

You still see DBZ cosplayers at anime cons today and it's even popular with young kids now. The last anime con I went to, THEY WERE STILL SELLING DBZ STUFF my buddy even bought stuff.

All my friends in highschool who were remotely interested in anime loved DBZ.

My roommates loved DBZ.

Most of my best friends who are anime picky love DBZ.


soooooooooooooooooo

i dont know

maybe its the kung fu action and simplicity but a lot of people love and will always hold DBZ dear.


my 2 cents


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

DBZ is just the father of shounen and  what brought any kid with chest hair to like anime. But after that many works come along after it that are of course better in terms of writing and art. If they were to come out at the same time One Piece would be seen to be better than DBZ because Oda does things better.  Naruto and Bleach and Toriko not so much.


It's not shit though. It's very enjoyable.


----------



## Nim (Jan 3, 2014)

My bf rewatched DBZ some weeks ago. I watched some of the episodes with him and I didn't have as much fun as I had when I was a kid.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

Ya gotta read it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

I liked Barney as a child, I won't love it now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

Hoohoohoooooo


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

the sailor moon post is a joke 

[youtube]RuvMdrg-lik[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Jan 3, 2014)

DBZ is very nostalgic fr me.

Also, I was under the impression Fist of the North Star was the true father of shonen? 

Though one can't deny that DBZ helped to popularize anime in the western world.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2014)

Vae said:


> ''Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like DBZ'' Adrian 2014.
> 
> Neg him please.



Topless, master race, monkey men beating the shit out of purple aliens with bellend shaped heads? That shit ain't gay son.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Tumblr is really good for art and images, it all depends on who you follow. I keep telling people this.



I didn't say Tumblr itself was wholly bad. Just that the tool showed a side of something bad that's rampant on Tumblr.


Yeah, Tumblr has nice art and images as well.



Tho the .5 second gifs with text where the character just barely moves his mouth instead of speaking the whole sentence are the most rage inducing crap in the world


why are so many made of them? Who the fuck likes those?


I think I even saw a subreddit once dedicated to collecting the worst offenders of them rofl


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> I liked Barney as a child, I won't love it now.



Doesn't this support the argument that Dragon Ball Z isn't really that good? If it doesn't transition well from age groups and is only held together by nostalgia purposes? I mean you won't see many adults like Justin Bieber but the teenagers eat him up.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Adults can still enjoy works for children/teens Bioness....

Comparing Barney to dbz is kind of silly.
don't take my trap cards.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought you were making an argument as to why people may no longer like it as much as when they were kids, just using the extreme example of Barney.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh guess I was. 

didn't have to be said outright doe,

whole convo pointless


like saying new gen pokemon have better designs


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2014)

Finally staring season 3 of sherlock


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2014)

Dragon Ball good? 

that's like saying the first time you fucked someone was the best sex you ever had cause it was the first time. It's a lie and the quality wasn't as good as you think it was when you were doing it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2014)

we almost have a new thread

yay new threads


----------



## Nim (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nim DCd for ages at the start, but came back cause nim is a pro

i get 2 kills from the tower diving fizz when he was 2v1

idiot kept trying. we somehow keep them from beating us for a while, then they were suddenly in the lead, but we got back np!






Didi said:


> I didn't say Tumblr itself was wholly bad. Just that the tool showed a side of something bad that's rampant on Tumblr.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Tumblr has nice art and images as well.
> ...



yes, the gifs piss me off. i never see the point in it

but then you get awesome tumblrs like the men and kittens one, or the health and fitness ones, and general fan type stuff just after an episode of a show you like is released

just gotta stay away from the crazies who jump down your throat for being white or straight or having a different sense of humour



Bioness said:


> The manga looks like chicken scratch and the original anime was full of shit filler and countless still frames and backgrounds. The only reason Dragon Ball Z was so popular was because of the length of the series and the appeal to hormonally driven teenage boys. The creator didn't even know what to do with it after Dragon Ball part 1.



i've never seen the manga so didn't wanna say

ALSO TY to adrian and cronos <333


----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2014)

fuck you, Tazmo


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Oh guess I was.
> 
> didn't have to be said outright doe,
> 
> ...



idk, gen 4 and 5 had a very large amount of pokeys I just plain cannot give a shit about in looks, very meh, but I really like a lot of the gen 6 designs

Pancham/Pangoro, Hawlucha, Frogadier/Greninja, Fletchling/Fletchinder/Talonflame, Skiddo/Gogoat and quite a few more but I got bored of typing them out have that very good mix of both rl animals and that classic pok?mon charm to make them feel like true good pokeymans
And Xerneas has a good legendary look too (tho I'm not such a fan of Yveltal and Zygarde but oh well idc)


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 3, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

